# The Official League of Legends Thread



## Tazmo (Sep 3, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 3, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Austin (Sep 3, 2013)

and oh shit almost a new thread


----------



## Chausie (Sep 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Also, Nrated and Shacker left EG. Nrated is now analyst for Lemondogs.



well, they're gonna be inactive for a while. nrated leaving makes a lot of sense if he gets offers elsewhere

and shacker lacks experience, i suppose? i mean, i wouldn't be surprised fi they pick him up again if needed


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 3, 2013)

First page get.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 3, 2013)

FIRST PAGE.


----------



## OS (Sep 3, 2013)

Chausie said:


> well, they're gonna be inactive for a while. nrated leaving makes a lot of sense if he gets offers elsewhere
> 
> and shacker lacks experience, i suppose? i mean, i wouldn't be surprised fi they pick him up again if needed



Shacker went back to school and amateur teams.

Also, Travis being DL's wingman.

[YOUTUBE]Kq3uXXvbZbE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Austin (Sep 3, 2013)

did you see the thread on reddit that dl got so butthurt over


----------



## OS (Sep 3, 2013)

No, which one?


----------



## Austin (Sep 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> No, which one?



well it was deleted but it was something about saying hotshotgg confirmed dl fucked officer cait or smth in a blog


----------



## OS (Sep 3, 2013)

This is what Hotshot said


> Doublelift did his weekly installment with Travis, and the team took some photos with Redbull for their coverage of the event. Afterwords, we went out to get some boba (a particular cosplay girl may or may not have come with us), then some of us caught a ride back to the hotel while others stayed at PAX for the rest of the day.


----------



## Magic (Sep 3, 2013)

> Instead, you'll simply need to have *10 wins* with your  ranked team in order to earn rewards. A notification icon will appear  above your 3s or 5s tier badge in your profile page in the next few  weeks to inform you if you are below 10 wins on a ranked team.



Guess my  3v3 team is going for 10 straight wins.
Hopefully we hit challenger.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 3, 2013)

Doublelift got butthurt about it, did he respond?

TELL ME HOW HE REACTED.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 3, 2013)

I NEED TO KNOW


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## OS (Sep 3, 2013)

> HOW DOES THIS KIND OF SHIT MAKE FRONTPAGE OF REDDIT. I AM ASHAMED.
> 
> also I would never talk about my personal life publicly, just not that type of guy


From his facebook.


----------



## Didi (Sep 3, 2013)

Don't mind me, just getting first page


----------



## Maerala (Sep 3, 2013)

Well, 3.11 Fiora no longer countered by brush.



Was this posted?

#justgettinghome


----------



## Wesley (Sep 3, 2013)

Morde needs some love.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 3, 2013)

The 10 wins thing...


----------



## Magic (Sep 3, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> The 10 wins thing...


kinda gay, they probably saw it was ez to get gold on 3v3


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 3, 2013)

Ehh, at least it isn't the 30% but still.

I still need a team


----------



## Magic (Sep 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Shacker went back to school and amateur teams.
> 
> Also, Travis being DL's wingman.
> 
> [youtube]Kq3uXXvbZbE[/youtube]



AHAHAHAHAAHHAA
,

lol.


----------



## OS (Sep 3, 2013)

Tried rengar jungle out. Fun, but I feel like i lack the damages.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 4, 2013)

In 16h Tiebreaker between KTB and CJ Frost at 



I subscribed to OGN for this month only because I want to watch the vods. I'm going to be missing the match but I think KTB will win. Hopefully Frost wins tho. 

So yah, if you want to borrow my account  later to watch the vods just msg me on LoL.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Tried rengar jungle out. Fun, but I feel like i lack the damages.



How
How do you lack the damages


He has one of the highest damage early game of all the champions in the game
Take 3 AD quints, 3 AD marks and 6 ArPen marks
21-9

2 choices
Do a buff (on that side of the map) where the enemy will do his 2ND BUFF.
Wait in a brush or if a slow jungler just take it. You get a first blood 95% of the time. I am not even kidding.
2nd choice is to finish both buffs, however, if the enemy doesn't gank but decides to do like wraiths and shit, you wait for them in a brush. Double Q is at least 60% health early game with like Machete only.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Magic (Sep 4, 2013)

WHY WAS SPIRIT VISAGE BUFFED!!!

Woooo its fucking incredible on hecarim. If you have an ally you can bait while low, fight and w will heal so much......


----------



## Magic (Sep 4, 2013)

Demon shaman my friend, i pm'd you.....


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 4, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Demon shaman my friend, i pm'd you.....



I replied.


----------



## Magic (Sep 4, 2013)

Welp disbanding my 3v3 team Smash Bros, Riot just has to be super nazi about the system.

Gonna hit diamond the old fashion way, paying a challenger player to play on my account. (joke)


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 4, 2013)

Fuck you too Terry.

And I love you too


----------



## Chad (Sep 4, 2013)

I just bought Draven since he is on sale this week, he's pretty boss.


----------



## Magic (Sep 4, 2013)

K very cool bronze rank story,

Playing ashe and shen vs Ahri,xin, and nasus bot. 
They as a team grouped up and invaded our purple blue buff and killed amumu earlier. 
They also did ZERO bans at champ select.
So now they are simply pushing to get that tower, they do and they move on to t1 top and swiftly after get our mid.

So I'm faced with some options here, I could yell at my jungler or quit. I tell my team to group up mid, we push and fucking wreck their entire team. We push all the way to the inhib and shortly after gg them.

most bizarre fucking game ever. It helped that we had Renekton (tanky with tanky masteries), Zyra mid, amumu and shen.

was like perfect picks, while our enemy was simply trolling. ;0

I know objectives are important but damn.... 
22min game.


----------



## Darth (Sep 4, 2013)

RemChu said:


> K very cool bronze rank story,
> 
> Playing ashe and shen vs Ahri,xin, and nasus bot.
> They as a team grouped up and invaded our purple blue buff and killed amumu earlier.
> ...



That's a super interesting story dude.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 4, 2013)

RemChu said:


> K very cool bronze rank story,
> 
> Playing ashe and shen vs Ahri,xin, and nasus bot.
> They as a team grouped up and invaded our purple blue buff and killed amumu earlier.
> ...



....You didn't react until after they had already taken 3 free towers?

Bronze indeed


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 4, 2013)

Also why the hell are you faced with the option of yelling at your jungler or quitting? You didn't exactly seem to do much either, and 22 minutes of pushing down mid is a long as fuck game.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 4, 2013)

This thread though.

Sounds like the manager failed to be a proper manager, Bob is a straight up douchebag and shady person.

But also the player is to blame for not saying anything about it, which is fucking dumb.
You stared at him, that doesn't cut it, if you don't know who he is tell him to get the fuck out off your bed.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 4, 2013)

People in this thread posting about terrible things they've said or done to people over games.

I once told a friend of mine at the time that I would kill his firstborn child after an hour of him annoying me and trying to get him to stop. I just yelled it without thinking.

He'd lost his firstborn a year earlier and I knew that, but I didn't think about it at the time.

I'm the worst human being alive, AMA.


----------



## Didi (Sep 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> This thread though.
> 
> Sounds like the manager failed to be a proper manager, Bob is a straight up douchebag and shady person.
> 
> ...






hahahahaha what a fucking beta, just tell him to get the fuck out of your bed / your room


----------



## Cronos (Sep 4, 2013)

^ tl;dr       ?


----------



## Treerone (Sep 4, 2013)

Insec not playing today.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 4, 2013)

yeah he was scurred of shy's revenge


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 4, 2013)

Lol I can still watch in HD on my acc.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 4, 2013)

Lane swap Vlad is OP son.

Bitches let me farm under turret freely


----------



## Cronos (Sep 4, 2013)

wooooooooooooooow KT


----------



## Chad (Sep 4, 2013)

@vaeny lol it's rare seeing a Master Yi that only goes 3/4


----------



## Treerone (Sep 4, 2013)

FFS. Shen again.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 4, 2013)

Bogard said:


> @vaeny lol it's rare seeing a Master Yi that only goes 3/4



Not outside of Bronze/Silver


----------



## Didi (Sep 4, 2013)

This game is awesome

KTB and Frost really bringing their game


----------



## Didi (Sep 4, 2013)

Frost is kinda throwing tho


----------



## Didi (Sep 4, 2013)

Nvm, great sneaky baron there


----------



## Didi (Sep 4, 2013)

Man, those instant flashes out of shockwaves/crescendos

I had almost forgotten how OP Koreans are


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 4, 2013)

WTF 4 NINJAS.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 4, 2013)

I read that bob thread

What the fuck why not just tell a stranger to get the fuck off your bed, off your fucking room
If he was a girl ; good lord.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 4, 2013)

cause some people just aren't that confrontational, particularly at younger ages. still in school, so i assume he's only 16? it probably took him a lot to just complain about it now.

i mean, his manager did pretty much just offer it up, so i presume it was a lot of confusion over wtf was happening that first night, and then not wanting to upset/annoy the manager too


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 4, 2013)

Seems like KTB will have to play 3 bo5s.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 4, 2013)

Chausie said:


> cause some people just aren't that confrontational, particularly at younger ages. still in school, *so i assume he's only 16*? it probably took him a lot to just complain about it now.
> 
> i mean, his manager did pretty much just offer it up, so i presume it was a lot of confusion over wtf was happening that first night, and then not wanting to upset/annoy the manager too



Pretty sure he's in college.


----------



## Millefeuille (Sep 4, 2013)

Anyone else gets stuck at 99% when updating?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 4, 2013)

Based Ace anytime from now until next week.
Hook me up and then I'll return to prey on the meek.


----------



## Magic (Sep 4, 2013)

Didi said:


> hahahahaha what a fucking beta, just tell him to get the fuck out of your bed / your room


but but how else will he get molested in the middle of the night?


----------



## OS (Sep 4, 2013)

since vae mentioned worst behavior i'll share my hissy fit. Was on a losing streak and we were doing good. Then all of a sudden our Adc's dad was in the hospital and she left. So I just insulted her infront of her boyfriend saying idc.

Irl, I made fun of my friend not having a dad since his dad abandoned him

In other news why is kishi so horrible at writing.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow you guys are assholes.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 4, 2013)

I was playing an ARAM with a Cass on my team.

I told her her ults were cancerous.

Her/his grandfather apparently died of cancer 2 days earlier.

No regrets.


----------



## OS (Sep 4, 2013)

Some kid said his mom was dead  when I made a mama joke. Taking into consideration he could have been lying I said she deserved it.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow.... 

Fuck you guys.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 4, 2013)

Why so mad Terry?


----------



## OS (Sep 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Wow....
> 
> Fuck you guys.





Seriously though, glad I stopped reading Naruto. How can Kishi still want to continue this with such Fairy Tail tier writing?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 4, 2013)

Because my parents died when I was at a younger age, so hearing that shit is depressing and rude as hell.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 4, 2013)

Well I'm sorry for your loss, but it's not like I can change what I've done and said, eh?

Not like I'm bragging about my stories, I'm sharing shameful stories that stain my existence.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 4, 2013)

When I was in first grade I pushed a kid off a cliff to ''be cool'' with the older kids.

He broke both his legs.

We're best friends today.


----------



## OS (Sep 4, 2013)

We are a shit stain on the underwear of life.


Well that's all I got really. I'm all in all a very lovely human being irl.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 4, 2013)

I have too many stories of me doing awful things.

Would take me a while to share them all and remember them.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 4, 2013)

Pretty sure I made some kid on WoW cry and cut himself from verbal abuse, all I did was flame him for 10 minutes.

I must've been harsh.


----------



## Darth (Sep 4, 2013)

I was always forever known as that one nice guy that everybody knew.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Well I'm sorry for your loss, but it's not like I can change what I've done and said, eh?
> 
> Not like I'm bragging about my stories, I'm sharing shameful stories that stain my existence.



How about change your attitude. But I doubt that. You will still be an ass and enjoy the fact that you're an ass.

I'm sure no one wants to hear your mom deserves to be dead, or about losing their firstborn. It's insensitive and it's not worth sharing here.


----------



## OS (Sep 4, 2013)

Why are you yelling at a kid?



> I'm sure no one wants to hear your mom deserves to be dead,


 Well people lie about that to kill the mamma joke so who is the real horrible person?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 4, 2013)

Maybe I want to share my stories of how awful I am.

Neg me, for all I care, but sharing it makes me feel better than keeping it in and people now knowing how awful I can actually be.


----------



## OS (Sep 4, 2013)

The internet is better than therapists. I don't feel judged by the internet. And the therapist I once had was so bad.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, I would like everyone to remain calm and just worship this


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 4, 2013)

It's not like you'll change Vae so what's the point of sharing if you're going to keep continuing in being an ass. We already know you're awful, why would we want to hear it.

OS how would you know he lied? Telling mama jokes are immature anyways.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 4, 2013)

Besides, I know what I did was wrong and I regret those things every day.

DON'T NEED YOU TO LECTURE ME TERRY.

And I did change, I haven't done anything that awful in ages.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Besides, I know what I did was wrong and I regret those things every day.
> 
> DON'T NEED YOU TO LECTURE ME TERRY.
> 
> And I did change, I haven't done anything that awful in ages.





			
				Vae said:
			
		

> I was playing an ARAM with a Cass on my team.
> 
> I told her her ults were cancerous.
> 
> ...



Whatever. I'm done talking about it.

It's just me being butthurt because if I ever heard from anyone talking about my parents and saying they deserve it, I'd get mad. Keep being the shitty people you guys are.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 4, 2013)

Okay, you're a great person too.


----------



## OS (Sep 4, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Well, I would like everyone to remain calm and just worship this


Is that Megacharizard? Not like it matters really. I don't play the new ones since I don't Nintendo. Only pokemon thing I do now is read the manga


Demonic Shaman said:


> It's not like you'll change Vae so what's the point of sharing if you're going to keep continuing in being an ass. We already know you're awful, why would we want to hear it.
> 
> OS how would you know he lied? Telling mama jokes are immature anyways.



 Why would you tell anyone your mama died in the first place. And it's pretty much what everyone says when you say a mama joke to stop it. It's an asshole thing to do.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 4, 2013)

I just ignore mama jokes, they're usually immature, so if he did lie, he's a bad person but you don't know he did anyways.


----------



## OS (Sep 4, 2013)

I am sure if anyone here was confronted with a mama joke and their mom was dead I am sure the first thing out of their mouth won't be "My mom's dead."


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 4, 2013)

Whatever helps y'all sleep at night.
Just know you're the antithesis of all that's right.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 4, 2013)

Shut up WAD you've probably done some terrible shit while high.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 4, 2013)

what's happening


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 4, 2013)

I think you miss the point of why people smoke weed.
Hint: It gives them the calmness they need.
Anyways, difference between me and you is I am remorseful for my sins.
While you shamelessly share such stories like they're emotional wins.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 4, 2013)

You're all just jealous of my villainous accomplishments


----------



## OS (Sep 4, 2013)

[rhyming intensifies]


----------



## αce (Sep 4, 2013)

so ktb has to play blaze, frost and skt1
again

l0l


----------



## αce (Sep 4, 2013)

> I was playing an ARAM with a Cass on my team.
> 
> I told her her ults were cancerous.
> 
> ...




why do you post this stuff like you're some sort of hard ass?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 4, 2013)

αce said:


> so ktb has to play blaze, frost and skt1
> again
> 
> l0l



Wat? Did they just not play against Frost last night? Lol. Well that sucks for them but I don't think they'll lose to Blaze. 

Then again I was wrong yesterday when I thought KTB would win over frost.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 4, 2013)

αce said:


> why do you post this stuff like you're some sort of hard ass?



Problem?


----------



## αce (Sep 4, 2013)

the frost/ktb match was a circuit point tie breaker to determine who would face blaze in the first round of the tournament
so if they beat blaze they have to beat frost again
then they have to play skt1
again


this is skt1's tournament to lose


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 4, 2013)

αce said:


> the frost/ktb match was a circuit point tie breaker to determine who would face blaze in the first round of the tournament
> so if they beat blaze they have to beat frost again
> then they have to play skt1
> again
> ...



Well SKT just only has to play one bo5 compare to ktb having to play 3 bo5 lol or Blaze. Welp, this week we'll find out who will take the third spot to worlds.

What's going on in the China's regionals?


----------



## αce (Sep 4, 2013)

today i learned
that i got WAD to read one piece


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 4, 2013)

I almost resented you if I remembered because FI though.
Thankfully I endured the pain and now Oda's putting on a good show. :33


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 4, 2013)

I stopped reading OP before the skip happened. Now I don't want to catch up anymore >_> Spoil me pls.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 4, 2013)

Luffy is actually a thug now.
He will make even legends bow.


----------



## αce (Sep 4, 2013)

fishman island is actually bearable if you read it all at once
week to week was torture tho


so yeah
read it




actually, one piece is better in bulk anyways compared to week to week


----------



## Guiness (Sep 4, 2013)

Why are poins in fcking ogn so damn close? It makes me things so complicated that im like 'fck better ask ace to explain this shit to me.'

In other news, monte seems to think c9 may not be able to get to the mid game because of korean lanrrs being stronger in general and meteos style of hit-and-farm. Discuss.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 4, 2013)

you guys should all think of the kitten, instead of how horrible vae can be


*Spoiler*: __ 













i have like no pictures of him playing though

also, i tried to defend someone today who was getting shit talked in chat in a game. this person then turned around and shit talked me instead(the person i was defending)

gee, thanks dude.


----------



## Magic (Sep 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Is that Megacharizard? Not like it matters really. I don't play the new ones since I don't Nintendo.



Sad to hear.



Chausie said:


> also, i tried to defend someone today who was getting shit talked in  chat in a game. this person then turned around and shit talked me  instead(the person i was defending)
> 
> gee, thanks dude.


Tell him to stfu next time.
nice pussy btw


----------



## Chausie (Sep 4, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Sad to hear.
> 
> 
> Tell him to stfu next time.
> nice pussy btw



it's not in my nature to tell people i don't know to stfu

and tyty, hes so cute and fuzzy!


----------



## Maerala (Sep 4, 2013)

amg Chausie he's so kyut.

I normally don't really care for cats but 

Also nice manicure.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 4, 2013)

Chausie i met you in a game


----------



## Wesley (Sep 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> I was always forever known as that one nice guy that everybody knew.



I've always been a doormat.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 4, 2013)

Maerala said:


> amg Chausie he's so kyut.
> 
> I normally don't really care for cats but
> 
> Also nice manicure.



i know! he's the best. sits purring on the boob shelf as i carry him around, and runs to get to my room the second he can. and i love his little black paws!

and i haven't had a manicure in aaaages! no way can i afford one of them at the moment!



Gogeta said:


> Chausie i met you in a game



you did?


----------



## OS (Sep 4, 2013)

Oda needs someone to give him more diversity in women. That gladiator girl is just nami with armor and a braid.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 4, 2013)

Chausie said:


> you did?



Who else would say after a loss "Great game guys, i had lots of fun playing against you <3"

Not those not made of rainbows and unicorns that's for sure.


I've genuinely not seen a person like that since... you tbh.
I've got 3 friends who are trying to enjoy the game more than anything but them still taking it seriously to a degree, even if small one, disables them from feeling or saying anything like that.

Oh wow was that sentimental or what


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 4, 2013)

long quote


*Spoiler*: __ 





My placement matches went horrible when I try to help everybody in my team politely, ward, etc. They flammed and fed each other and such, at one point a Caitlyn wanted to DC because a Nocturne was flaming her, and I tried to help settle the conflict but they were both to stubborn. The sad thing was we could have won the game since it was reasonably close but due to Nocturne saying "You guys deserve to lose. and be in Bronze you little ****s" and initiated a 1v5 against their team, for them to follow through and ace us and win the game. 

I was placed in Bronze 3.

I have a huge win rate with Sona, I can play with her as support and I can play top Riven/Wukong/Darius/Tryndamere/Pantheon

I can jungle J4/VI/Nautilus/Aatrox/Tryndamere/Xin Zhao

I can mid Fizz/Yi/Akali

I can support Janna/Blitz/Thresh/Sona

I can ADC Varus/Ezreal/Ashe

My strongest lanes are Jungle and Top.

My IGN is SynTheSquidgy.

I know ward placements, when to Baron, situational laning help/phases, etc.

Thanks. Hopefully we can ascend to Silver/Gold.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't know why they don't plow Thresh into the dirt.  I don't care if his abilities are on longish cool downs.  Every single one of them has more utility than some champions' entire kits.

His passive has unlimited scaling.  He only gets stronger the longer the game goes on.

Death Sentence has an incredible range, with only Nami's Aqua Prison coming close.  It's a stun and a pull.  Thresh can choose whether or not to pull himself to a hooked target.  The fact that it works on all champions and targets is not detrimental and actually gives him some escape/chase options.

Dark Passage is an aoe shield that his entire team can benefit from.  It grants vision in an area.  It's cooldown is lower than most single target heals, it's ratios are also better...and it allows Thresh to pull people to him from an incredibly stupid range.  If your teammate is caught out of position, no problem.  If your teammate needs to go over a wall, no problem.

Flay gives his autos some serious bite.  It's an aoe slow knock back and pull.  

The Box deals an obscene amount of base magical damage.  It's slow is on that line between a stun and slow.  The fact that he drops it on the ground leaves opponents with the decision to go through it or not.  The deterrent is as powerful as the slow itself.

If they took away the vision, the shield, and the unlimited scaling, people would still play Thresh over any other support.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Who else would say after a loss "Great game guys, i had lots of fun playing against you <3"
> 
> Not those not made of rainbows and unicorns that's for sure.
> 
> ...



well, it wasn't me!

i guess it's just  learning that losing doesn't have to mean you didn't enjoy yourself

sure, it's a competitive game, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't show good sportsmanship. in fact, it's a bigger reason you should show it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 4, 2013)

Hannah Montana is only nice on LoL and to animals that are cute and stuff.
Elsewise she's a fiery hellcat that will claw your balls off and is quite rough.


----------



## OS (Sep 4, 2013)

Miley Cyrus>Taylor Swift.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 4, 2013)

latest report: negative attitude

wtf



WAD said:


> Hannah Montana is only nice on LoL and to animals that are cute and stuff.
> Elsewise she's a fiery hellcat that will claw your balls off and is quite rough.


----------



## Magic (Sep 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Who else would say after a loss "Great game guys, i had lots of fun playing against you <3"
> 
> Not those not made of rainbows and unicorns that's for sure.
> 
> ...



your friends are retarded.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 4, 2013)

I enjoy this game.

Sometimes I hate it, but I mostly enjoy it.


----------



## Maerala (Sep 4, 2013)

I've been writing Warcraft fanfiction for six hours.

My life is sad. 

Did they fix the disconnection issues?


----------



## OS (Sep 4, 2013)

Warcraft fanfiction? What?

Fanfiction?What? Don't you have any milkshakes to bring the boys to the yard?


----------



## OS (Sep 4, 2013)

anyone wanna play osu? You can do multiplayer now.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> anyone wanna play osu? You can do multiplayer now.



What? You can always play the multiplayer


----------



## OS (Sep 4, 2013)

Idk, it was some update and that's what it said to me.


----------



## Chad (Sep 4, 2013)

I just got back from my first time trolling as support.



I first buy fairy, pink, and greens. Then I turn that fairy charm into Archangel. 

I started last hitting everyone with my ult


----------



## αce (Sep 5, 2013)

Today was pretty good.


Some random MTV host that I never heard came and hosted an event at our school and read my tweet in front of 6k people. Then we had some pretty deep speeches and videos about equality. Then our key note speaker was talking about how her son was murdered because he was gay and we had some unity bonding going on (even weirder since we had to hug random strangers next to us in the crowd l0l)

I guess that's why it was called the "One Love" rally though. FIGHT DISCRIMINATION. 


And Classified is coming on Saturday. Well, time to party. Be back in the morning I guess for OGN.


----------



## αce (Sep 5, 2013)

Also, Naruto was shit. One Piece was decent. Bleach was Bleach. Pretty standard week manga wise.


----------



## OS (Sep 5, 2013)

Left homework for the last second and doing it now for class at 8:25. College life.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 5, 2013)

i subsribed to ogn to get the vods

im watching ktb vs frost

this dude called kakao... his flash kicks with lee are godly.

usually i tend to see a delay on most flash kicks from NA solo q but daamn, there is no hesitation when he goes in. and he lands all his Qs like wat.


----------



## αce (Sep 5, 2013)

lol
kaKAO is second only to dandy
the true king of lee sins


----------



## Guiness (Sep 5, 2013)

i thought insec was the true king of lee sins 

or he doesn't qualify anymore because he switched to top lane?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 5, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Idk, it was some update and that's what it said to me.



I just updated my osu. Everything is the same, there was always multiplayer.


----------



## αce (Sep 5, 2013)

dandy took the title when he 5 man lee sin kicked


----------



## Cronos (Sep 5, 2013)

i saw one piece talk itt

yay one piece


----------



## Darth (Sep 5, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Miley Cyrus>Taylor Swift.





Bogard said:


> I just got back from my first time trolling as support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Didi (Sep 5, 2013)

Ah damn, missed the first game of KTB vs Blaze


Oh well, it's Bo5 right?


----------



## Didi (Sep 5, 2013)

Lol, Korean Vi's voice is fucking silly


Doesn't sound like a badass chick like the English one does


----------



## Darth (Sep 5, 2013)

Didi said:


> Lol, Korean Vi's voice is fucking silly
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound like a badass chick like the English one does



Vi's VA is a fat black american woman who dont need no man.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 5, 2013)

Triforce Renekton


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 5, 2013)

Triple Doran Triforce Renekton

Why am i so excited



Lol fucking surrender nvm


----------



## Didi (Sep 5, 2013)

2-0 KTB

Knowing KTB, this is when it turns around into 2-3 right?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

Blaze got wrecked.


----------



## Darth (Sep 5, 2013)

Blaze sucks tho


----------



## αce (Sep 5, 2013)

LOL blaze is shit tier in korea apparently. helios is a scrub to kakao. dade analed ambition too hard in the spring finals and hermes is a fucking shit stain on a shitty team. you cant win with that bot lane. ill give ambition the benefit of the doubt but blaze needs to replace their coaching staff their bot lane and their jungler. well fuck. at least ozone made it to worlds i guess


----------



## αce (Sep 5, 2013)

also cpt jack must have been doing shitty in scrims because otherwise why the fuck would hermes ever replace him. hermes needs to fuckin save me the hassle of attempting to figure out how he plays


----------



## Cronos (Sep 5, 2013)

rofl     blaze


----------



## Cronos (Sep 5, 2013)

someone please gift me lucian i'll love you long time

rael9 - euw


----------



## Chausie (Sep 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> someone please gift me lucian i'll love you long time
> 
> rael9 - euw



save ip and buy it yourself


----------



## Cronos (Sep 5, 2013)

but it takes forever 

and i really want him


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

You need to be friends for 2 weeks before you can gift.

And you only play ARAMs anyway so why do you care?


----------



## Darth (Sep 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> someone please gift me lucian i'll love you long time
> 
> rael9 - euw



i would but you refused my friend request.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 5, 2013)

i what ? i added you lol


----------



## Cronos (Sep 5, 2013)

wait you're not in my friends list, i could of sworn i added you, i even asked who that was


----------



## Cronos (Sep 5, 2013)

pls i start college in less than 3 weeks and i won't be able to play after that, guys


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 5, 2013)

I see Jax being played fairly often in OGN lately

And it seems like he is against a Shen up a lot


And it pains me to see that they don't have much experience vs. him. Or with Jax in general (seems like they picked him up after 3.10a)
While Shen is indeed a tricky match up, Rushing Sheen/Triforce is horrible against him and you need to know when the potential for a kill is present.

If you can get your jungler to gank Shen at level 2 or level 6, you can get a kill, otherwise you'll have to wait until you rush/complete BotRK, which none of them seems to do.

Just wanted to put out my thought process behind the match up and observe their play style against Shen. 

Shen just can't compete against high sustain.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 5, 2013)

yeah, you definitely know the matchup better than the pros


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

Gogeta is the best Jax in the world.

Don't question him, he knows better than the worlds best pro players.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 5, 2013)

That's why all of them got Sheen and Phage and got heavily outraded by Shen's with Sunfire. It happened at least twice from the vods i watched.

They just got chunked to half HP whilst barely removing 1/3 of Shen's HP. Shen was then able to sustain back up while Jax wasn't. Like don't fuck with me on this one.

They've played the champion for one week, i've played him for months. The reason they are better isn't cause their Jax is out of the roof, but cause they have much better mechanics, map awareness, decision making etc.

That's why you see Imaqtpie or various pros/streamers play every champ and succeed, it's cause they are generally very good, not cause they know every champion inside out.

I am much more experienced. I've went up against approx. 15 Shen's as Jax alone. I've watched a lot of VODs, and have seen almost every Jax guide there is, both those on Solomid/Lolking but also those on korean websites. 

Like, since when can't i give my damn opinion on the matter? I've tested out multiple times and against HP stackers like Shen BotRK is flat out superior. I hate BotRK and I'd much rather rush Triforce myself, but i have to give credit when it's due.
You go BotRK and Triforce separately vs. Sunfire Visage Shen and see which one is superior.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 5, 2013)

> They've played the champion for one week



wat            .


----------



## Darth (Sep 5, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> They've played the champion for one week, i've played him for months.
> 
> I am much more experienced. I've went up against approx. 15 Shen's as Jax alone. I've watched a lot of VODs, and have seen almost every Jax guide there is, both those on Solomid/Lolking but also those on korean websites



I legit lol'd irl at this.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 5, 2013)

i'm loling right now


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> wat            .



There are some who have played Jax in S2
But don't tell me Jax was even played more than very rarely in OGN or Korean SoloQ before the latest Triforce buffs.

They've all started spamming him when 3.10a patch came out. He hasn't been even a very regular pick in Korean SoloQ but recently i heard he has started to become a regular ban/pick.



Darth said:


> I legit lol'd irl at this.



I like learning my champs, whats so wrong about that?


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 5, 2013)

Ill give you an example on this

When Dyrus had a short period when he started spamming Nasus, he specifically talked to Hyfe and asked him various shit about the champion. Is Hyfe, a Gold (last i remember) player better than Dyrus? No, but he knows the champ better than Dyrus.

Doesn't mean that Hyfe is even a better Nasus player at all. Just that he is much more experienced with him.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm laughing so hard at how ignorant Gogeta is 

Please, ''If you can get your jungler to gank Shen at level 2 or level 6, you can get a kill, otherwise you'll have to wait until you rush/complete BotRK, which none of them seems to do.''

You realize that in the OGN especially, Shen basically never dies 1v1 in lane, if he does, he played it the wrong way.

Also, they don't rush BotRK because why would they? They need to be decently tanky considering they get in team fights often, this isn't solo queue where you sit alone at top for 20 minutes and farm.


----------



## Didi (Sep 5, 2013)

Guys don't discredit Gogeta


He's read every Jax guide there is, and *been up against 15 Shens as Jax alone*


This man obviously knows his shit


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

He's da besto.

Koreans surely don't play the champs they play in pro games at all.

Not in scrims, not in solo queue.

NOT NEARLY AS MUCH AS GOGETA.

Did I mention all they do is play LoL since it's their job?


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 5, 2013)

I am not saying Shen automatically dies at those levels, just that those are the moments where the potential for a kill are higher than others.

Level 2, you have a leap, you have dodge which if procced between minion waves does a shitload of damage. Again, Shen has bad early game stats, so a kill isn't impossible.

Level 6, Shen doesn't have Sunfire, Jax gets a huge powerspike due to having an Ult, Shen doesn't get anything.


Also, 


> they don't rush BotRK because why would they? They need to be decently tanky considering they get in team fights often, this isn't solo queue where you sit alone at top for 20 minutes and farm.



Watch one of the latest VODs, every match the Jax has gone Triforce > BotRK before getting any other item. So i have no idea what you are trying to say by "They need to be tankier " if they do that.
Before that, they used to go BotRK > Omen, they don't do it anymore, they get those 2 DAMAGE items before anything else.



Vae said:


> He's da besto.
> 
> Koreans surely don't play the champs they play in pro games at all.
> 
> ...



No one said that they haven't played Jax at all and just picked him right off the bat in OGN. I am just saying that considering his very low ban/pick rate before the latest Triforce nerfs, it would be illogical for them to have practiced him, _and thus be very experienced with him_.

Also, all of you give your opinions on the thread, i don't call you out on those, so why are you?


----------



## Didi (Sep 5, 2013)

Dude


15 SHENS


I CAN'T EVEN COMPREHEND THE IMMENSENESS OF THAT FACT




15

WHOLE


SHENS


----------



## Cronos (Sep 5, 2013)

didi when are we going to play again


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

We call you out because we never claim that we're better than pro players at some match up.

That's just arrogant and frankly, quite sad.
You think they don't train with champs just because they're not OP? If you want to be the best you have to play and know every match up, if you're playing in the hardest league of the world, you need to know every champion you can face inside and out.

Don't go around claiming you know more about a match up than pros who do it for a living, because you sure as hell don't.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 5, 2013)

holy shit aram people are shitty, and the random thing sucks sometimes


----------



## Darth (Sep 5, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I like learning my champs, whats so wrong about that?



No i'm not laughing at your dedication towards learning the champion, but at the fact that you're severely underestimating how much work pro players put into mastering and playing their champions.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 5, 2013)

So? Why do you care if i call them out? Why is it such a big concern to you what i do?
You can all call pro players shit but as long as it's comparison between each other it's fine, but when i say that they haven't had a lot of experience compared to people who have played Jax for an absurd amount of time and know the champ much better, i am the cancer here?

How do you know they do? I don't see a lot of Riven, Poppy, Garen, Olaf or Gangplank in Korean SoloQ. It would make no sense for them to practice with/against those champs when some others are flat out better in almost every if not all aspects and who might be harder to play with/against.
Why would they waste time playing against Garen if they have that broken Zac to practice/learn how to play against?



Darth said:


> No i'm not laughing at your dedication towards learning the champion, but at the fact that you're severely underestimating how much work pro players put into mastering and playing their champions.



I am giving my fucking opinion on the matter.
If you don't agree with it you all don't have to be assholes about it.

Don't try to tell me Jax was being played nearly as often before the latest TF buffs. Sure, they've most likely picked him in SoloQ a bit, probably in scrims too, but during the reign of Renekton, Jayce, Rumble and Kennen, do you really think they've paid much attention to Jax?

Like yah i admit i did sound too arrogant, but there have been numerous predictions of mine about certain picks and playstyles and most of them have come to power. 

I was mainly arguing that their item builds. Why would you not get sustain vs a champion with low CD spammable nuke who gets his strength from stacking HP? Why would you not get % damage against that?
Why would you go Sheen when he'd just shield that damage easily anyway? Why do you need pros to take BotRK to say oh yes it's the better item against the HP stacker Shen?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 5, 2013)

Uh I havent played in months but I was a Shen main.
I agree with Gogeta. Jax will do much better with sustain.
I would always lose hard when Jax got BotrK or gunblade.
BotrK especially is best vs Shen when you want to trade.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 5, 2013)

WAD said:


> Uh I havent played in months but I was a Shen main.
> I agree with Gogeta. Jax will do much better with sustain.
> I would always lose hard when Jax got BotrK or gunblade.
> BotrK especially is best vs Shen when you want to trade.



Thank you based WAD


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

You were a Shen main?

You apparently main everything, WAD.

One second you main Akali, then you main Jungle, then Support.'

Now Shen? Would you look at that.

Also, the part I mentioned about tankiness, a TF will be better for team fights and securing objectives than a BotRK, if you fight with just a BotRK in a team fight you'll get blown up, TF offers you defensive and offensive stats at the same time, making it an overall better item for team fighting, BotRK is only great during skirmishes/1v1s.


----------



## Darth (Sep 5, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I am giving my fucking opinion on the matter.
> If you don't agree with it you all don't have to be assholes about it.
> 
> Don't try to tell me Jax was being played nearly as often before the latest TF buffs. Sure, they've most likely picked him in SoloQ a bit, probably in scrims too, but during the reign of Renekton, Jayce, Rumble and Kennen, do you really think they've paid much attention to Jax?
> ...



K. Give your opinion. I'm neither shooting you down nor disagreeing or agreeing with you. Feel free to say whatever you want about how you think any champion could or should be played. 

What I did reply to however, was your assumption that you KNEW MORE about both Jax, and his matchup vs Shen than PROFESSIONAL KOREAN TOP LANERS do. 

You sir, are vastly mistaken. 

Most if not all of those pro top laners have played the game since Season 1, have main'd Jax for a significant amount of time at some point, and are no doubt infinitely more comfortable with their play than you are. 

THAT is what I chose to address. And nothing else. I am not trying to be an asshole but I will point out when you're completely and utterly wrong about something.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, I'm a Shen main. Hence why he is top 5 I most play.
TF better than BotrK for taking objectives? Uh, no way?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

60 combined games over Season 2 and 3, with a negative win loss ratio in Season 3.

He is so not your main, your main is ONE FUCKING CHAMPION.

It's the champ you MAINLY PLAY, thus the word MAIN.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 5, 2013)

this gogeta guy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 5, 2013)

Not gonna argue semantics point is I know the complexities of all things Shen.
And Gogeta is right. And TF better than BotrK for objectives since when, again?


----------



## Cronos (Sep 5, 2013)

great porn actresess play league


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2013)

I rushed gunblade against a shen and wrecked him


----------



## Morglay (Sep 5, 2013)

Why is it people in Silver tend to throw games when it is not going as they planned? It is a trait I really hate, either surrender or nut up. By throw I mean start attempting "Home Runs", Baron Solo's at level 14 and 1vs4/5s.

I only really play for fun and I like the competitive nature of Ranked. I never found this tendency in Bronze, it leeches the fun out of the game for me. I will continue to try though as hopefully it stops once I climb out of Silver V, up for promo now.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 5, 2013)

Vae


*Spoiler*: __ 





Vae said:


> You were a Shen main?
> 
> You apparently main everything, WAD.
> 
> ...



BotRK has better objective control due to % damage and higher AS.
I haven't done the calculations for Dragon so Triforce might still be better (doubtful), but BotRK is definitely better against Baron (as a standalone item) due to % HP.

You seem to be at a confusion.
Yes, Triforce offers 250 HP, but BotRK offers 15% lifesteal. You are creating effective HP with sustain, and the more HP the enemy has, the more effective HP you've gotten by using BotRK.
Not to mention the active lifesteal and the potential escape it has given you.

I don't see how 250 HP is so good that it prevents you from being blown up whilst you insta-die when having BotRK.
Plus, having the fact that they rush both and don't even get any defensive items inbetween,  doesn't help much the case with preventing being blown up.

Having those 2 items just means that the enemy team will be forced to send more than the support to stop Jax, cause with those 2 items he can easily shit on every ADC unless they are so far ahead. Basically, IMO they do it cause not only does he gain insane dueling potential (which is a huge bonus for split pushing), but he also creates a lot of pressure by being an insane 3rd threat.





Darth


*Spoiler*: __ 





Darth said:


> K. Give your opinion. I'm neither shooting you down nor disagreeing or agreeing with you. Feel free to say whatever you want about how you think any champion could or should be played.
> 
> What I did reply to however, was your assumption that you KNEW MORE about both Jax, and his matchup vs Shen than PROFESSIONAL KOREAN TOP LANERS do.
> 
> ...



Well, here we disagree. I consider Hyfe a much better Nasus player than say Dyrus.

The way i see it, i take apart champion knowledge and Mechanics/Map Awareness. If you are good at the latter, you can play any champion at a decent level. (Hence Qtpie marathon)

First time Syndra in Platinum will still shit a Syndra main in Bronze who could have 1500 games with her simply because he is an overall better player.

I mean i can know all the combos with Lee Sin and the best item builds, but if i don't know that i need to take objectives, if i have 100 CS at 30 minutes and such, i wont be in Diamond.
Ill give you another example. Dyrus can play Rengar in his league. Last time he played him he didn't do very well, but his overall mechanics still helped.
Then you compare him to Ninfang who has learned the champion inside out and knows each of the champion's strength and how he can use them at their full potential, and gets himself fed most of the time.

Are you really trying to tell me that just cause Dyrus is most likely a better overall player that he is a better Rengar player? That he can just play Rengar for 50 games and be as good as the Rengar main? That's my point.
Yes, the Koreans played Jax very well. But from my PoV, if one of the players were to be a Jax main who has practiced him a lot of times *throughout the season* and knows him from the inside out, that he'd do immensely more better.
Which is why i pointed out that people most likely started practicing Jax seriously after the Triforce buffs, since it'd be illogical for them to practice a champion who was outclassed by FotM's and was bad at 1v2's, meaning that they still don't have a lot of experience with him.

Ofcourse this will change as long as the Triforce buffs stay and Jax doesn't get nerfed, which means he'll get learned/practiced more, but so far i don't feel like his potential is nowhere near the amount it could be compared to when they played Jayce/Kennen/Renekton for months and spammed them whenever possible.


It's been 2 seasons dude. Like what, 2 years now? You really think their Jax play is on par to what it was? Surely they could get back to their glory days, i am saying 1 week (or however long the 3.10a patch has been out for) isn't enough for that.







WAD said:


> Not gonna argue semantics point is I know the complexities of all things Shen.
> And Gogeta is right. And TF better than BotrK for objectives since when, again?







Lord Genome said:


> I rushed gunblade against a shen and wrecked him



So did Voyboy when he played against Shen, and he even managed to dive him and kill him, despite he himself being on 75% HP and Shen being on like half HP. 
Gunblade has more sustain, BotRK has more damage. 
Personal preference is Gunblade, but you can use whatever you want.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> but it takes forever
> 
> and i really want him



he will be free soon anyway, you can save up for him on his free week



Cronos said:


> great porn actresess play league



4k fucking viewers.

i need to start wearing a low cut top and stream as i play


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

You're in Plat V on EUNE, your overall knowledge of a champion, will not overtake the knowledge of pro top laners in Challenger/Diamond 1.

Especially not when it comes to a champion like Jax.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> You're in Plat V on EUNE, your overall knowledge of a champion, will not overtake the knowledge of pro top laners in Challenger/Diamond 1.
> 
> Especially not when it comes to a champion like Jax.



Most of the people in this thread are Bronze/Silvers yet they still comment and even disown Pro's plays.

Is that not hypocritical?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

Pointing out something was a bad play is one thing, saying you have more knowledge than them with the champion is a completely different matter.

You're the only one in this entire thread who has claimed you have more knowledge about a champion than a pro.

Arrogant much?


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Pointing out something was a bad play is one thing, saying you have more knowledge than them with the champion is a completely different matter.
> 
> You're the only one in this entire thread who has claimed you have more knowledge about a champion than a pro.
> 
> Arrogant much?



I am saying their item build is shit

Putting WAD's agreement with me aside, if you need a pro player to tell you that BotRK is better against an HP stacker against whom you need sustain, you might need to start thinking by yourself.

They've gotten Triforce twice in a row vs. Shen and *it didn't work out both times*. While building it Jax got raped in every engage.


If a pro player does something stupid like that where BotRK is a much better choice, yet he got a worse item, Korean or not ill call them out on that. How is doing basic math dependent on me being Diamond or Challenger?
Why can't i, being Plat 5, have tested and done the math on both items? Do my calculation's validity depend on my ranking? I am not saying BotRK is a better item just to fuck with you... :/
It's just a lot better vs Shen/Zac than Triforce.

I have actually tried to find a flaw in their logic, and have posted my reasonings for them. You have not given a valid point to them picking an item that is inferior to another in that situation. You have not justified them taking it.

Considering that in one of the games where the Shen had like 3.5k HP and the Jarvan had the same , not rushing BotRK was a stupid as fuck mistake.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

The problem here isn't you calling them out on the item build, I question pro item builds too.

The problem was you claiming you knew better because you know more about Jax since you play him more, which is fucking bullshit.


----------



## Darth (Sep 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> 60 combined games over Season 2 and 3, with a negative win loss ratio in Season 3.
> 
> He is so not your main, your main is ONE FUCKING CHAMPION.
> 
> It's the champ you MAINLY PLAY, thus the word MAIN.


You can have multiple mains and it seems pretty clear to me that WAD has played enough Shen overall to have him classified as one of his mains. 

ur dumb.


Gogeta said:


> Darth
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



wat.

where did i mention dyrus? Dyrus is LEAGUES behind any of the top 7-8 professional Korean top laners. I'm like the biggest TSM fan in this thread and I'll straight up say that. 

fuck hyfe, fuck ninfang, none of them matter here. All you're doing is adding wood to an already overstocked fireplace. None of that is necessary and none of it matters. We're talking about YOU thinking you know more than A KOREAN PROFESSIONAL TOP LANER about Jax. 

Bro, they no more about every single aspect of League than you do by tenfold. 

And you must have apparently forgotten the reign of Emperor Jax throughout both Seasons 1 AND 2 up until the very end of 2. Jax was a monster pick and highly contested and I think it's extremely obvious that every single pro top laner had him mastered at some point. Two years? Try 5 months. That's assuming they practiced zero games with Jax in scrims and solo queue which is no doubt not true as they play the game 15 HOURS A DAY. 

Are you as good at Jax as Hyfe is on Nasus? Nope. Are you as good at Jax as Ninjafang is at Rengar? Hell nope. If my Nidalee can beat your Jax 1v1 you are obviously not as good as a Korean top laner son. 

Why this is not clear to you I honestly do not understand.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 5, 2013)

From what i've experienced, and from what i've seen much better Jax and overall players do, i've concluded that those 3 points (Lvl 2, lvl 6 and post BotRK) to be Jax's strongest points vs Shen. 

Top lane wasn't camped or even ganked more than a few times by either side, and whilst the camera wasn't on them each second, IMO the Jax could've done more, and actually have stomped each time. It's very true that i am saying this as 3rd person, it's obviously different and more stressful/nervous to be the guy playing the champion, but Shen isn't exactly Lee Sin/Riven/Vayne.

What i am trying to say is, there were moments where i thought doing X would have given better results, and Shen isn't the type of champion like those 3 i mentioned above who could just easily punish Jax's mistakes. 
I just thought that he could've gone more aggressive, with a different build and not be punished due to the lack of Jungler presence from both sides, and have higher % to come out on top rather than lose the engage.



> where did i mention dyrus? Dyrus is LEAGUES behind any of the top 7-8 professional Korean top laners. I'm like the biggest TSM fan in this thread and I'll straight up say that.
> 
> fuck hyfe, fuck ninfang, none of them matter here. All you're doing is adding wood to an already overstocked fireplace. None of that is necessary and none of it matters. We're talking about YOU thinking you know more than A KOREAN PROFESSIONAL TOP LANER about Jax.
> 
> ...



Dyrus is an example. I used him cause i am more familiar with the NA Lcs and their plays rather than the Korean OGN and such.

Why the hell are you so mad about. I think their choice to rush Triforce no matter the situation is dumb as fuck. I also pointed out that there were situations that they could've possibly played that better.

In no way do i believe i am better than them. I am just seeing as someone who has watched, read and played a lot of Jax, that his potential is much higher than it was shown. Obviously, none of them can play up to perfection, but i don't see why you are on my ass for pointing their potential mistakes out.

Just cause i didn't point out all the good shit, all the good plays they did doesn't mean that i don't think they aren't good. I just don't see the point of flat out pointing out how good they are, we all know that. By pointing out what POSSIBLY could've gone better, i also point out for myself what i could do better if i was in that position.

Plus, i've never won the matchup against Nidalee in the early levels, and i've never played Jax mid lane. IIRC, i died by getting a turret shot, which if i didn't get, i would've killed you. I also believe pushing all the time and having Exhaust Ignite isn't what would happen in a real match.
All things aside, i did lose, but i could just play Darius against every melee, push the lane and do major harass damage with my Q at their turret, zoning them from every ranged creep and possibly melee ones as well. 
But that doesn't work, cause ill get ganked and will have died.


----------



## OS (Sep 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> great porn actresess play league



You mean the one with STD's in her ass?

Also, I am guessing Vi's getting a come back now. All 3 games in OGN means something. Based Aranea.


----------



## Darth (Sep 5, 2013)

ugh i wish i knew the account names of pro korean players so i could look up their shit on inven just to see how many jax games they have played lol.


----------



## αce (Sep 5, 2013)

> I see Jax being played fairly often in OGN lately



Rightfully so, since many OGN top laners such as Shy and Expession are God's on Jax.



> And it pains me to see that they don't have much experience vs. him. Or with Jax in general (seems like they picked him up after 3.10a)



Who is "they"? The only prominent top laner I know of that doesn't play Jax is Flame. Shy, Expession and various other top laners all played Jax back in season 2. In fact, Shy absolutely dominated the MLG tournament when he filled in for Blaze after Reapered left.

_They played Jax before you even played the game_. Not after 3.10.





> While Shen is indeed a tricky match up, Rushing Sheen/Triforce is horrible against him and you need to know when the potential for a kill is present.



This isn't solo q. The amount of times someone is going to die top lane in a 1v1 is incredibly low. 




> If you can get your jungler to gank Shen at level 2 or level 6, you can get a kill, otherwise you'll have to wait until you rush/complete BotRK, which none of them seems to do.



I don't need to go into an essay on why Korean junglers don't gank top at lvl 2. But if you want me too I'll gladly fill you in on the styles of Korean jungle. And besides, once again, THIS ISN'T SOLO Q. The ganking paths are warded from the start of the game. How is a jungler going to get a gank off at lvl 2 when you have complete vision?

If this was China, where inadequate ward placement results in junglers getting ganks off that they shouldn't, then maybe you'd have a case. But this isn't China. It's Korea.




> They've played the champion for one week, i've played him for months.



who are you talking about?
there isn't a single OGN player that has picked up Jax this split that has only played him for a week. Stop pulling shit out of your ass.


----------



## Darth (Sep 5, 2013)

ace to the rescue. My hero pek


----------



## αce (Sep 5, 2013)

I would have let this go but the notion that Korean top laners have only been playing Jax for a week is absolutely fucking retarded.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

Ace is the hero we need, but not the hero we deserve.


----------



## αce (Sep 5, 2013)

Just to clarify, it's fine to question item builds.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

We question item builds all the time.

Like Wildturtle or whoever it was rushing IE on Graves, and then on Vayne in a game they were getting stomped in.

So dumb


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 5, 2013)

αce said:


> > This isn't solo q. The amount of times someone is going to die top lane in a 1v1 is incredibly low.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> We question item builds all the time.
> 
> Like Wildturtle or whoever it was rushing IE on Graves, and then on Vayne in a game they were getting stomped in.
> 
> So dumb



And you still judged me for saying BotRK is better and actually tried to justify them taking it over by saying incorrect stuff. 
So either you did it cause of your lack of knowledge, or just to make yourself feel better by "being right"

And i won't judge item builds if it works out for people. In one of the guides, a high ELO Korean Jax player takes Cleaver as part of his core build. I don't personally see a way it'd work and i think it's inferior to other items for Jax, but it's worked for him, he is Diamond and he is building that and he is winning.

This guy rushed Triforce, got shat on, Rushed it again and failed again. I dont know about WT but if he made Graves work that way, let him have it.  If he didn't, it's another point.


If i made myself sound like i am much better player than them, i really don't think myself as one. I just question how they could (or couldn't) do X or Y based on the fact that most of them have played the game for a lot more than the average player and as was said, play this game a ton every day, so i find some of their mistakes quite silly and easily avoidable.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

They might seem silly and easily avoidable, but remember, even if they're the best players ever, they play so much and there's no way they can always avoid mistakes.

Even pros fail flash, fail smite etc, it's because not everything can be avoided even if it should've been avoidable.

Mistakes happen, we're only human.


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2013)

You're only a biological machine.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 5, 2013)

I fully realize that

But i point out those mistakes because maybe they just happened. Maybe the player just panicked and didn't know the appropriate reaction. 
The reason for pointing out those mistakes and trying to find the fix for it (Which i guess came out as me trying to say i am better than Korean Challengers :/) is so that if anyone here (apparently only i care about it) comes into the same or similar situation, he/she would know how to deal with it and use it to his/her advantage.

It's nothing about boasting and shit talking or w/e.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 5, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> You mean the one with STD's in her ass?



why would you even know that


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 5, 2013)

I think i missed the Jax convo. Oh well.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> why would you even know that



Google is a helpful tool.

Wikipedia too.


----------



## OS (Sep 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> why would you even know that



she was mentioned playing league a few days ago on reddit irc and i looked her up



> Shortly after her retirement, Rogers became an advocate for mandatory condom use in pornographic films and workers' compensation for performers, stating that in the course of her brief career she contracted herpes and injured her anus.[



Though it seems it's not std's in her ass necessarily.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 5, 2013)

std's in high quality porn isn't that often tho, they get tested like once or twice a week


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

Probably didn't do very high quality porn then.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 5, 2013)

she has a few good ones


----------



## Bioness (Sep 5, 2013)

So I've been unable to even launch this game since yesterday  Shit just crashes at the logo.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 5, 2013)

so forecast janna is available

thought it would be cheaper the first few days though


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

Legendary skins are never cheaper or on sale.

That's only ultimate skins.

On another note, listening to Bruce Faulconers Dragonball soundtracks again is nostalgic <3


----------



## Cronos (Sep 5, 2013)

hey this janna skin looks pretty good


----------



## Cronos (Sep 5, 2013)

dem legs


----------



## Chausie (Sep 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Legendary skins are never cheaper or on sale.
> 
> That's only ultimate skins.
> 
> On another note, listening to Bruce Faulconers Dragonball soundtracks again is nostalgic <3



well, that sucks then


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

Not really, they're legendary for a reason.

Ultimate skins when they come out are only as much as a Legendary, because they're so expensive otherwise.

Legendaries shouldn't go on sale, that would be dumb.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 5, 2013)

i disagree because i like it when things are cheaper


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2013)

Bioness said:


> So I've been unable to even launch this game since yesterday  Shit just crashes at the logo.


Yo if you use custom skins, you need to stop.

At the lol client thing click the gear symbol in the right hand corner and hit repair son.

you should be okay after that. This recent patch fucked over anyone who uses custom skins/UI.


----------



## OS (Sep 5, 2013)

Cronos said:


> std's in high quality porn isn't that often tho, they get tested like once or twice a week



She still got something.


And Vae. Why did you change your avi?


Posting original vid
[YOUTUBE]Y5caKczqU4U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 5, 2013)

Question. 

My friend who went to pax gave me a shit load of codes for riot blitz and hec. I already gave them away but can those same codes be used for euw and eune?


----------



## Didi (Sep 5, 2013)

Sometimes they can be


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 5, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Question.
> 
> My friend who went to pax gave me a shit load of codes for riot blitz and hec. I already gave them away but can those same codes be used for euw and eune?



I don't see why not, they should work on all areas where they aren't used


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah they work on every server I think.

If you have any to share I'd love the Hec skin


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm not going to be home until later tonight so I'll just message you guys over NF the codes. Tell me if they work or not. 

Edit: Only hec? You already have blitz?


----------



## Chausie (Sep 5, 2013)

wouldn't mind trying them out, if you have spare


----------



## OS (Sep 5, 2013)

I would like one

But I am NA server.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry none for NA people. I only gave 4n one and then I gave out the rest whoever was online at the time.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2013)

yeah codes are usable on all servers


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 5, 2013)

Well the game is crashing for me

I don't know if it's cause of 2 Janna's with the new skin
Or just Janna's skin on it's own.

But I got into a game, 2 minutes into it, it crashed
Tried to relog, 10 seconds after getting ingame it crashed once again
Tried to relog 3 more times, 5 seconds into the game it was crashing

Decided to do it one last time but it bitchslapped me and crashed at 90%
Never gotten this error in all the time i've played this game. Not sure what's the issue. ANyone else experienced this?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't own Blitz so if others want it more than me, give it to them.
If you have a spare one, I'll take it too because it's a nice skin and Blitz seems fun.

But Hec is priority for me.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

Also I don't think it's fair for me to ask for more than 1 skin when others probably want skins too.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 5, 2013)

I'll have the Blitz skin if possible


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

Wait what, you play on EU?

WHAT'S YOUR IN GAME NAME?


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 5, 2013)

I play in NA


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 5, 2013)

He said he doesn't have anymore NA skins
m8 pls


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 5, 2013)

fak me.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

Reading is too hard.


----------



## OS (Sep 5, 2013)

Titty plz


----------



## Nim (Sep 5, 2013)

Is it rude to ask for a Arcade Hecarim Skin Code in here if I rarely post in this thread? ;CC
Still, would love to have it if someone has a code to share (EUW).


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

If he has that many codes I don't think he'll mind giving you one.

Not many of us play on EU anyway, and Terry is a nice guy.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Didi (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd love both of those skins


even tho I don't own the champs l0l


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 5, 2013)

Viktor is the only champ I find myself angry trying to play.
Sad part is I think he's great just so many others feel this way.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 5, 2013)

Hmm I forgot I had a championship riven skin too from S2 worlds. I want to see if this works, anyone want to try a championship riven skin code?

Edit: To clarify, EU only.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 5, 2013)

Is that Kog behind Urgot?


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 5, 2013)

Urgot, Skarner, Kog and Cho.

With Viktor.


----------



## Didi (Sep 5, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Hmm I forgot I had a championship riven skin too from S2 worlds. I want to see if this works, anyone want to try a championship riven skin code?
> 
> Edit: To clarify, EU only.



YES PLEASE YES


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

Aw shit I was too late, Didi wins 

Probably better that way since he plays a lot of Riven.


----------



## Austin (Sep 5, 2013)

i might level up an eu acc to play with eu friends, i'll drop the name here if anyone wants to add me :3


----------



## Chausie (Sep 5, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Urgot, Skarner, Kog and Cho.
> 
> With Viktor.



Are they related in lore? or just in the theme of these skins?

cause i like that thought, viktor creating all these mecha-like monstrosities to fight for him


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 5, 2013)

What's the matter, Didi? Thought you said Redeemed was best. 
Have you finally realized her ingame model sucks more than the rest?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

Didi you gotta share the Riven skins if you already own some


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 5, 2013)

Msged you Didi, it was never redeemed in EU but it was in NA so lets see if that works. For the riot blitz/hec I have to wait until my friend gets online because the codes didn't get saved in the notepad -_-


----------



## Treerone (Sep 5, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Are they related in lore? or just in the theme of these skins?
> 
> cause i like that thought, viktor creating all these mecha-like monstrosities to fight for him



Viktor and Urgot are connected IIRC.


----------



## Didi (Sep 5, 2013)

Nah, I changed my mind quite a while ago, Battle Bunny is best. But Redeemed is still god tier. Just not the best, cuz of the hood in-game.


I also play slightly better on Battle Bunny, lasthitting feels smoother, as does aa'ing in between spellcasts. But that's probably confirmation bias, and it's a very small difference anyway.

I just switch them up depending on what I feel like playing.


Don't know for sure yet how I would rank Championship, but the particles are really neat. Plus since Riven's my favourite champ I would really like to have all skins for her, and considering there's no more other way to get Championship I'd really like to have it. :3


----------



## Didi (Sep 5, 2013)

It worked! Thanks Terry <3


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 5, 2013)

Didi said:


> It worked! Thanks Terry <3



Oh cool so all the codes do work for all the servers. Just so you know, Championship Riven is worth 350 dollars on ebay. So yah you're welcome, I know you're a big riven fan. 

I had another championship riven code but I can't find it in my room zzz.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2013)

championship riven ._.

im not jealous


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

If you find it can I have it Terry ?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> If you find it can I have it Terry ?



Yeah. I'm still looking for it but I'm pretty sure it's gone because I vaguely remember cleaning out my room and only saving one of the cards.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 5, 2013)

All I want is Iron Solari Leona and it was on sale a month ago...


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh god I got the Adware Bprotect virus.

Fking shit time to GET RID OF THAT SHITTY ASS VIRUS.


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2013)

"Darkness is still coming."

I laughed


----------



## Austin (Sep 5, 2013)

the new janna skin is legit


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2013)

WOW WORTH 350 sell that shit man.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

Bit too late.

Pax Twisted Fate is worth 250 euros.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

So Didi I just realized you removed me from friends.

Why you do dis


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

Or are you just NEVER online?


----------



## Didi (Sep 5, 2013)

I haven't been online in 3 weeks


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

How the hell did you redeem the code then, if you don't play Y U TAKE DA CODE DIDI.


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2013)

Be happy for didi.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 5, 2013)

what's this riven skin even look like? it that good?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

I want to be happy for myself 

I was gonna get a code when Season 2 Championships happened but my friend only grabbed 1 code, he didn't sneak 2


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 5, 2013)

Now I'm gonna find someone who went to worlds and still has the card.

THE HUNT IS ON.

It actually goes for 500.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 5, 2013)

Didi is just waiting for the return of the conquering hero.
Or, maybe he drinks so much now his gametime is zero.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 5, 2013)

Okay my friend is online and he has the codes. Post here what you want (EU only):

Vae - Hec, maybe blitz.
Chausie - ??
Nim - Hec

Dunno if Gogeta wants one too.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 5, 2013)

I would love a blitz code, maybe hec too if there is one spare after the others get one?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2013)

ace

adrian

where did you guys go


----------



## Guiness (Sep 5, 2013)

they abandoned us. 

adrian is too good for us, in dat silver 2.

and ace is too busy partying, talking with people about equality.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 5, 2013)

4N, it is time to make me proud.
Represent, it's time to to make us wow'd.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 5, 2013)

K i gave the codes out. I only have one blitz code left for EUW. So Didi if you want that one too?


----------



## Austin (Sep 5, 2013)

i have a question about the ranking system 

i keep my elo right? or does it start over when the season ends?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 5, 2013)

Austin said:


> i have a question about the ranking system
> 
> i keep my elo right? or does it start over when the season ends?



When the season ends they do a soft reset meaning you somewhat get to keep your elo but you're going to be placed in wherever Riot thinks you should be. 

for example, I was about 1550 elo (Gold V basically) and I got placed into Silver I with 0 wins and 0 losses after the reset.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Bit too late.
> 
> Pax Twisted Fate is worth 250 euros.



More than that, there have been a feww sold for over 500 and even one for 1000.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 5, 2013)

Chausie said:


> what's this riven skin even look like? it that good?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## OS (Sep 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]vcQhJWkK9ro[/YOUTUBE]

>if you could have a 1 night stand witha  champ who would it be?

Siv: Leblanc because if you slap her her twin comes out


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2013)

battlecast skin teasers





xerath anivia kog and skarner


----------



## OS (Sep 5, 2013)

where's anivia?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2013)

Look at the top right on the second picture


----------



## OS (Sep 5, 2013)

second picture is cho gath


----------



## OS (Sep 5, 2013)

Never mind i see it now.


----------



## Santí (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't like how the new Garen model is slouching and bending over, rather than standing up tall, proud, and high as the flag of Demacian pride


----------



## Maerala (Sep 6, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> ace
> 
> adrian
> 
> where did you guys go



I've been really busy since school started again. I only go two days a week but that only means that I get massive piles of homework 'cause half of my classes are only once a week. I should have some free time between now and Tuesday though.

Ace is probably still busy with his move.



4N said:


> they abandoned us.
> 
> adrian is too good for us, in dat silver 2.
> 
> and ace is too busy partying, talking with people about equality.



l0l I don't know why you think I think that way. I've just been really frustrated with our games recently because even when we duo together just the two of us, Bronze and Silver, we get matched against Plats and Diamonds. Every. Single. Game. Pretty annoying.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 6, 2013)

School sucks  also i miss u Adrian :c



Vae said:


> I want to be happy for myself
> 
> I was gonna get a code when Season 2 Championships happened but my friend only grabbed 1 code, he didn't sneak 2



Forgot to reply to this but during the championship they told us to hold on to the ticket we bought for the finals and we use that ticket to get our goody bag. The goody bag contained riot merchandise and championship Riven so it was important to keep that ticket.

With that said you couldn't claim more than one goody bag unless you had an extra ticket so your friend really can't grab two. I was able to get two cause i had to take my brother and i end up with two championship Riven codes.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh, really?

That explains everything.


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> K i gave the codes out. I only have one blitz code left for EUW. So Didi if you want that one too?



Sure, if really nobody's left to take it. But since I already got the Riven skin, I think I should have lowest priority.


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2013)

lol


dat bowtie


----------



## Wesley (Sep 6, 2013)

Plat 2. *Bows*


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2013)

MADLIFE IS GOD


----------



## Cronos (Sep 6, 2013)

oh shit i forgot ogn was on


----------



## Cronos (Sep 6, 2013)

summay plox ?


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2013)

uhh


KTB won game one


but both teams looked strong for most of the match


----------



## Cronos (Sep 6, 2013)

thanks didi, have a rep


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2013)

In american tournaments, are teams allowed to have the same character on both sides?

Was really puzzled in this korean match when both teams have shen and zed....just lol.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 6, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Okay my friend is online and he has the codes. Post here what you want (EU only):
> 
> Vae - Hec, maybe blitz.
> Chausie - ??
> ...



Well if no one uses the EUNE code, i could use it. I stopped playing Riven but if it would go to waste otherwise...
Ofcourse if you don't mind it, but it's not really necessary.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 6, 2013)

RemChu said:


> In american tournaments, are teams allowed to have the same character on both sides?
> 
> Was really puzzled in this korean match when both teams have shen and zed....just lol.


game 5s in ogn are blind pick which is why


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2013)

Wow, didn't know Ryu was this good.

He really impressed me yesterday, and he continues to impress today.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 6, 2013)

Ryu isn't that impressive


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2013)

yeah ganked by mom is world's best midlaner. 

@LG 
aw okay, that makes things interesting...


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> Ryu isn't that impressive



You can't deny he's played really well these past two games tho


----------



## Wesley (Sep 6, 2013)

I hate Gragas.  Truly I do.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 6, 2013)

ryu is very impressive, shut up vae. isn't faker level but is still a very good player


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 6, 2013)

RYU SUCKS I KNOW MORE ABOUT MID THAN HIM.


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2013)

Insec's Renekton 
sweet jukes


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2013)

KTB too fucking good at staying alive with 10 hp


----------



## Wesley (Sep 6, 2013)

Are there any websites that track the number of people in a tier or division?


----------



## Cronos (Sep 6, 2013)

i guess this is another 3-0


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2013)

Yup, 3-0, KTB looking so so strong.


Really wonder how tomorrow's match will turn out now


What do the more experienced OGN watchers think?


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2013)

also criticize my korea allstars list

top: flame (even though blaze lost shamefully, flame was still playing expertly in all the matches)
jungle: dandy
mid: faker
adc: Pray (I've seen more matches of him (where he played like a god) than of Imp and Piglet, so they might be better without me knowing it)
support: madlife


----------



## Cronos (Sep 6, 2013)

i doubt ktb had time to come up with another op strat in such a short amount of time to fuck over skt, so i think skt will win


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 6, 2013)

InSec, Dandy, Faker, Piglet and Madlife is my all stars lineup.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 6, 2013)

So, what makes the skin that expensive?
Here in SEA, the most expensive ones are only worth ~20 us dollars.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 6, 2013)

Hopefully KTB doesn't show up tomorrow with only 1 strategy.


----------



## Maerala (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Guiness (Sep 6, 2013)

Sad riot doesn't take non-riot ideas.

That was some incredible work though.


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2013)

4N said:


> Sad riot doesn't take non-riot ideas.
> 
> That was some incredible work though.



Except for AstroNautilus, Poolparty Ziggs, and a lot more :ignoramus


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 6, 2013)

Didi said:


> Except for AstroNautilus, Poolparty Ziggs, and a lot more :ignoramus



Annnnd Bunny Riven ofc. 

Also I sent you riot blitz.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 6, 2013)

ryu had some really good gragas ults


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 6, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> So, what makes the skin that expensive?
> Here in SEA, the most expensive ones are only worth ~20 us dollars.



What skin? Pax TF? It's because it's rare and only a few amount of people have it. It's the same with championship riven, it was only for a limited time. Also you can get an icon apparently with championship riven lol.

A lot of skins that are for a limited time gets a lot of value - Skins from Pax and other special events. I rather just give the codes out than selling it, doesn't feel right to me.

Also if any of you guys have a hearthstone key, lemme have one pls ;_;


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2013)

I didn't see a new icon, I think it's just the regular s2 world's one that you could also get from a code that was made available then


----------



## Guiness (Sep 6, 2013)

Didi said:


> Except for AstroNautilus, Poolparty Ziggs, and a lot more :ignoramus



Reeaaal?

I thought they didn't take the ideas.

well that concept is pretty cool so I hopw they make something with it.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 6, 2013)

Terry did you speaketh to your friends.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 6, 2013)

srsly, pls, gift me lucian


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 6, 2013)

Didi said:


> I didn't see a new icon, I think it's just the regular s2 world's one that you could also get from a code that was made available then



Yah that icon. I thought its included with the code cause that's what it says on the back of the card.

And no Vae not yet i haven't seen them online.


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeah it's included with the code, it said so when I used it.


But I already had the icon.



also holy shit Riot Blitz is fucking awesome, dem soundeffects <33333


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 6, 2013)

Arcade Hec is even cooler


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 6, 2013)

Didi said:


> Yeah it's included with the code, it said so when I used it.
> 
> 
> But I already had the icon.
> ...



Police arrest mother fucker. Weo Weo Weo


----------



## Cronos (Sep 6, 2013)

didi pls gift me lucian


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 6, 2013)

Cronos you only play ARAMs anyway.

You don't need Lucian right away.


----------



## Xin (Sep 6, 2013)

ARAM sure is fun.

I resurrected my account after months, because my brother and a friend started playing.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 6, 2013)

b-but i want him


----------



## αce (Sep 6, 2013)

yeah ryu face rolled frost but
kakao once again outclassed the CJ jungler


----------



## Shingy (Sep 6, 2013)

Any advice for my first ranked game?


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 6, 2013)

Keep your shit, don't rage
Try to go for turrets/dragons whenever possible
Get at least 1 ward every time you go back

Or don't play ranked. Preserve your sanity


----------



## αce (Sep 6, 2013)

> Or don't play ranked. Preserve your sanity



I agree with this.


----------



## Shingy (Sep 6, 2013)

I just want a division.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 6, 2013)

ace

i miss you


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2013)

Diamond V translated guide on how to play jungle Udyr. Very informative/counter jungling oriented play style.



Gonna try it later today.


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2013)

Shingy said:


> Any advice for my first ranked game?



communicate, if you can get your team to group to just gank something when the time is right, or to rush down a turret, game becomes so easy.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 6, 2013)

If it becomes so easy, why are you still bronze?


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 6, 2013)

In champ select, whenever there is a Vayne on either team, her splash art is blue and so is her ingame icon. Anyone knows whats up?


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 6, 2013)

Yep, client crashed once again, just like yesterday
Either Vayne crashes my games or Poppy does.

No problem in customs so it's related to one of them, however due to the blue icon/splash thingy i am guessing that's the issue. Grrr


----------



## Cronos (Sep 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> In champ select, whenever there is a Vayne on either team, her splash art is blue and so is her ingame icon. Anyone knows whats up?



just played with a vayne in my team, everyone's game was fine


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 6, 2013)

Dunno why it's causing this.

2 days ago nothing was different yet now it's causing issues.
Damn it.


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2013)

use the repair icon thing on the client start up


----------



## Xin (Sep 6, 2013)

Someone from the EUW server in the mood for aram?


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 6, 2013)

RemChu said:


> use the repair icon thing on the client start up



That's genius, TY


----------



## Chausie (Sep 6, 2013)

Xin said:


> Someone from the EUW server in the mood for aram?



ye sure, add chausie


----------



## Xin (Sep 6, 2013)

Chausie said:


> ye sure, add chausie



Allright. 

Gimme 5 min until I finish the update.


----------



## Xin (Sep 6, 2013)

I see you lurking Santi. 

Make your EUW account already.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 6, 2013)

Xin said:


> Someone from the EUW server in the mood for aram?



nooo i just joined a game 

after ur game is over add me and wait for me Rael9


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 6, 2013)

[youtube]RtT2xYZbWBs[/youtube]



Never saw that one before, biggest troll of all time


----------



## Xin (Sep 6, 2013)

Allright Cronos.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 6, 2013)

Do you play dark souls vae?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 6, 2013)

Sometimes.


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2013)

Following that korean tips for Udyr, I went 11/2/10.
and the Shen on the enemy team asked "Where is the Udyr nerfs?"

end game chat:
"RemChu: gg
Kyatsu: RemChu awesome jungle man
Athens9k: I might have been able to carry
The Blind Xatu: Not awesome jungle
The Blind Xatu: He's Udyr
Athens9k: but meh
The Blind Xatu: What do you expect
Malakai404: If it weren't for those meddling kids and their stupid dog
Athens9k: Udyr isnt OP
The Blind Xatu: Not at all....
Athens9k: I dont know why you're complaining
Kyatsu: udyr isnt op
The Blind Xatu: Really?
Kyatsu: he is easily counterable
Kyatsu: cc nd kiting
The Blind Xatu: He has a stun every 6 seconds.
Kyatsu: not that hard
The Blind Xatu: He has a sheild.
Athens9k: So you cant kite him
Athens9k: ?
The Blind Xatu: An aoe clear
Athens9k: I dont get your logic
The Blind Xatu: A movement speed buff
Malakai404: The point is you don't have to fight him if you don't want to
Athens9k: You have a sheild
The Blind Xatu: Two ms buffs
The Blind Xatu: 3 ms buffs
The Blind Xatu: 4 ms buffs
The Blind Xatu: I don't?
The Blind Xatu: Are you sure?
Malakai404: Yerp
The Blind Xatu: Would have been nice to know earlier.
The Blind Xatu: How do I not fight him?

"


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2013)

still chatting...

"Athens9k: Play better
Athens9k: I fought him like once
Kyatsu: ^^
The Blind Xatu: With wards, he comes in with 515 ms and stuns you.
The Blind Xatu: What can you do?
Athens9k: I kited a lot
Athens9k: And ran
The Blind Xatu: I'm not ranged.
The Blind Xatu: How do I, Shen, kite?
Athens9k: You can still kite
Athens9k: and dash
The Blind Xatu: Yes
Kyatsu: shen i had u nd hec chasing me hec with full movement speed buff in use nd i still kited nd he couldnt touch me
The Blind Xatu: He runs and stuns me every 6 seconds
The Blind Xatu: I dash every 18
The Blind Xatu: Hec wasn't that bright
Athens9k: It sounds like you're just making excuses
Kyatsu: he is trist
Athens9k: Also hec rage quit last minute
The Blind Xatu: And you have a ms buff, a slow, and you're ranged.
The Blind Xatu: In case you did not know.
The Blind Xatu: Shen doesn't.
Kyatsu: i have to land a skill shot that is easily seen where i cast it
The Blind Xatu: =O
Athens9k: My q doesnt buff movement
Athens9k: Just attack speed
"


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2013)

and they are still arguing over how to beat udyr.


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2013)

OH SHIT ^ (use bro) 

THIS IS NOW A DARK SOULS THREAD



Currently leveling a sorcerer to 125 cuz I hadn't played as one before


holy shit the damages


oneshotting bosses with dark bead np


----------



## Cronos (Sep 6, 2013)

DIDI PLAY ARAM WITH US


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2013)

I WOULD

BUT I HAVE STUFF TO DO


AND MY PHONE ISN'T WORKING BECAUSE I TOUCHED IT WITH WET FINGERS


----------



## Xin (Sep 6, 2013)

Still one place free Didi after this game.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 6, 2013)

Hah I haven't played since the artorias dlc


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2013)

I picked it up again recently


Also been leveling a sunbro to help at O&S

My sorcerer will be forestfaggot


and I'm still having fun with my sl1 dickwraith, mainly in the burg (tho I'm not your regular stomping twink, I use unupgraded gear to give them a chance. I also try to kick them off ledges for my own amusement tho lol)


----------



## Cronos (Sep 6, 2013)

DIDI PLS CMON


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeah, first thing I will do when I get home is play.
Forget sleep, or unpacking, when there's Teetos to slay.


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2013)

Didi said:


> I WOULD
> 
> BUT I HAVE STUFF TO DO
> 
> ...


Lol man,

uh put it in a container of dry rice, the rice should absorb the moisture....


----------



## Nim (Sep 6, 2013)

Are you still playing arams?


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Lol man,
> 
> uh put it in a container of dry rice, the rice should absorb the moisture....



I fixed it by cleaning the screen and cleaning the inside of my phone, and restarting


yeay


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2013)

Cronos said:


> DIDI PLS CMON



ALRIGHT YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



ALSO SINCE WHEN ISN'T YOUR ACCOUNT RORAEL ANYMORE


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 6, 2013)

Dodo can you give me your account info when I come home.
I need an EU account for when I decide to wander and roam.
Also because of a group of mafia players think aiyanah is god's gift.
That makes me mad, I will bring terror onto Summoner's Rift.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 6, 2013)

Dodo? Autocorrect can piss off for pete's sake.
Only activates when I didn't make a mistake.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 6, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Are you still playing arams?



login, you can replace me next game nim, i need to go eat anyway

we just started one, so should be done in about 20mins i guess?


----------



## Chausie (Sep 6, 2013)

well, i think they're gonna still be playing after this game, they didn't say when i asked.


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2013)

WAD said:


> Dodo can you give me your account info when I come home.
> I need an EU account for when I decide to wander and roam.
> Also because of a group of mafia players think aiyanah is god's gift.
> That makes me mad, I will bring terror onto Summoner's Rift.



i'm not a dead bird


----------



## Xin (Sep 6, 2013)

DAMN I SUCK.


----------



## Xin (Sep 6, 2013)

Well that was fun. 

Let's do it again sometime.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 6, 2013)

i have had zekents stream on for ages(cause he's all chill and easy to listen to when my yellowpete isn't around). partly to see this janna skin in action

only it's always banned, think he's played it once since i started watching


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 6, 2013)

Xin you da besto, BELIEVE IT.


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2013)

Xin said:


> Well that was fun.
> 
> Let's do it again sometime.



yeah


also nice balls with your evelynn plays


not quite santi level balls


but damn trying


----------



## Xin (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks. 

But I really had no luck today. 

All champs I never played in aram before.


----------



## Austin (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm gonna jungle Brand tonight, I saw Meteos do it and it looked fun as shit. 

I bet I fail but I can combo with Brand pretty well so idk.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 6, 2013)

it was nice playing with 5 on euw again, we should do it more

i also liked the come back in the last game, really thought we were going to lose at one point

sorry for not being on skype, not feeling too great


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2013)

it's okay chausie


you can admit it if Vae chased you away


----------



## Austin (Sep 6, 2013)

lol skyping with vae is scary


----------



## Xin (Sep 6, 2013)

It's hilarious actually.

I was laughung so hard sometimes I couldn't even play right.


----------



## Austin (Sep 6, 2013)

btw do i have to install a different client for eu or do i just change servers


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 6, 2013)

Chausie ran away cause I called her a whale.

Just change servers Jiyeon, you get a small patch but that's it.


----------



## Austin (Sep 6, 2013)

did you just call me jiyeon vae wtf


----------



## Chausie (Sep 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> Chausie ran away cause I called her a whale.
> 
> Just change servers Jiyeon, you get a small patch but that's it.



that doesn't scare me, calling me something i am is hardly a cause for alarm

you were loud and my head was hurting


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 6, 2013)

Whoops, Austin.

Kpop girls avatar so I assumed it was Jiyeon.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 6, 2013)

Wow nice self-image for real. 
That's not the way you should feel.


----------



## Austin (Sep 6, 2013)

so eu is harder than na right 

this will be good practice for season 4


----------



## Chausie (Sep 6, 2013)

WAD said:


> Wow nice self-image for real.
> That's not the way you should feel.



im not actually a whale, it's a joke 

though if i were, i would like to be a beluga whale


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 6, 2013)

Eh, no.

It's not harder.

Neither server is harder, really.

EU is more toxic though.


----------



## Xin (Sep 6, 2013)

I need to revive my lvl 30 na account.

Ping should be fine now with my new inet connection.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 6, 2013)

Why won't 3.11 patch


----------



## Austin (Sep 6, 2013)

Xin said:


> I need to revive my lvl 30 na account.
> 
> Ping should be fine now with my new inet connection.



add me boo


----------



## Santí (Sep 6, 2013)

Xin said:


> I see you lurking Santi.
> 
> Make your EUW account already.



Already have one, but I hate leveling it and can't be assed to.

Couldn't even play it if I wanted to, atm. It's been over 6 weeks.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 6, 2013)

Santi my man, you know whats coming soon.
The tune of a vicious goon and a ferocious loon.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 6, 2013)

Xin said:


> I need to revive my lvl 30 na account.
> 
> Ping should be fine now with my new inet connection.



add chausie on your na account too, for the times when i go on it


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 6, 2013)

Wasn't your account Misogyny or something
What happened to dis


Whats been going on all this time


----------



## Sansa (Sep 6, 2013)

The league patcher has been stuck on any of the Ahri files for past hour and a half.

I restarted my computer, deleted the lol_launcher folder, ran it as an admin and it's still not patching.

What's wrong with it.


----------



## Austin (Sep 6, 2013)

you were banned so much that they broke your launcher to keep you out...


----------



## Chausie (Sep 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Wasn't your account Misogyny or something
> What happened to dis
> 
> 
> Whats been going on all this time



name change dude

woulda been chausie when i made the account, but the name was taken by a low level with no games in the history. name got cleared out when they did that name wipe thing


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 6, 2013)

Lol Austin, have some rep.

EDIT: Nvm you rep sealed fuck.


----------



## Santí (Sep 6, 2013)

WAD said:


> Santi my man, you know whats coming soon.
> The tune of a vicious goon and a ferocious loon.



I'm finally starting to get some pay and I now have a VISA (although I have to upgrade it for 40 pesos a month in order to use it online. Lol this country.)

Due to electronics in this country being inflated as fuck, I can buy the parts for my new PC online and ship it here in only but a few months.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 6, 2013)

Chausie said:


> name change dude
> 
> woulda been chausie when i made the account, but the name was taken by a low level with no games in the history. name got cleared out when they did that name wipe thing



Well, good for you then


----------



## Austin (Sep 6, 2013)

just in time for season 4


----------



## Chausie (Sep 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Well, good for you then



yep!

was pretty happy i got my name 

i am the only chausie


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 6, 2013)

A few months? Damn dude that's kind of a long time.
I'm tempted to give you a loan, no interest on the dime.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 6, 2013)

Am I going to get a serious answer, or more feeble attempts at humour?


----------



## Austin (Sep 6, 2013)

santi bout to order maccas 3 times a day for delivery


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 6, 2013)

What do you honestly expect from us Jiyeon
We aren't Riot support


We don't know how their client or servers work
Why not post it on the forums or write to their support?


----------



## Chausie (Sep 6, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Am I going to get a serious answer, or more feeble attempts at humour?



try writing a ticket, else check the riot forums and do a search on the reddit sub to see if others have the issue and if they have a fix


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 6, 2013)

your client probably broke


----------



## Santí (Sep 6, 2013)

Austin said:


> santi bout to order maccas 3 times a day for delivery



Even though McDonalds here delivers, I can think of dozens of places that also delivers where I can get a bigger and better tasting meal for the same price.

Although honestly, even the Maccas and Dominoes Pizza here tastes better than the US counterparts. I don't understand why or how, but it just does. Probably because here they don't cook the food until you actually order it, so you taste and feel the freshness. It's also prepared differently.

Cultural differences, I guess. In the US where there is a McDonald's around every corner and it's considered the cheapest form of eating, you're considered a cheap ass punk for taking your girl there.

Here, where there is one or two in the entire city and it's relatively expensive because the prices are equivalent to what they are in the US, you're a MacDaddy pimp for taking bitches to Maccas


----------



## Austin (Sep 6, 2013)

that happened to me once i just uninstalled and tried again and it worked so


----------



## Sansa (Sep 6, 2013)

I asked for help from you lot because obviously your clients patched without any problems.

I already read the same threads over and over about how to fix it and it's the same things over and over that aren't working.


----------



## Austin (Sep 6, 2013)

i never saw the splash art but i heard it might be khazix... i don't get why since he already has mecha but w/e


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Taking the splash art for the newest Viktor Skin, we can see Battlecast Skarner, Kog, Cho and  i believe
> 
> So who is the one in the far back? Going through all the champions, unless it's some fucked up Kha/Jax hybrid, it's most likely say Corki's airplane. Maybe Rumble's machine thingy?



ive already mentioned this earlier, its anivia and xxerath


----------



## Chausie (Sep 6, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Even though McDonalds here delivers, I can think of dozens of places that also delivers where I can get a bigger and better tasting meal for the same price.
> 
> Although honestly, even the Maccas and Dominoes Pizza here tastes better than the US counterparts. I don't understand why or how, but it just does. Probably because here they don't cook the food until you actually order it, so you taste and feel the freshness. It's also prepared differently.
> 
> ...



smaller places in the UK cooked when you ordered too, or well, did when i last ate there(got to be nearing 10 years now!), had to wait for quite a while.

i used to go in for a milkshake from time to time, but the fucking milkshake machine was always turned off. 



Jiyeon said:


> I asked for help from you lot because obviously your clients patched without any problems.
> 
> I already read the same threads over and over about how to fix it and it's the same things over and over that aren't working.




best thing to do would be to see if other people have the issue, if they do then it's a riot thing and they will fix it. else, all you can do is put a ticket in, if nothing else is working.



Gogeta said:


> Taking the splash art for the newest Viktor Skin, we can see Battlecast Skarner, Kog, Cho and  i believe
> 
> So who is the one in the far back? Going through all the champions, unless it's some fucked up Kha/Jax hybrid, it's most likely say Corki's airplane. Maybe Rumble's machine thingy?
> 
> I hope it's one of those 2, they need a skin, esp Rumble



think it's anivia at the back


----------



## OS (Sep 6, 2013)

the login screen animation gave janna such a retarded face.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 6, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> the login screen animation gave janna such a retarded face.



you try not having a retarded face when in high winds


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 6, 2013)

Austin said:


> i never saw the splash art but i heard it might be khazix... i don't get why since he already has mecha but w/e



It's unlikely that he gets a skin with a similar theme but it's possible that skin is being made, 2 skins already made for Darius with a 3rd one in the making, 1 was made for Jayce and Draven too.
I do agree, however.




Lord Genome said:


> ive already mentioned this earlier, its anivia and xxerath



I honestly don't see how that thing behind Kog Maw could be Xerath or Anivia

Just a huge circle and 3 much smaller ones above him.


Looks like the small ones are for Corki's gattling gun while the bigger one is for his rockets. 
Or maybe Rumble's Flame comes out of there and the Harpoon from the bigger circle. Unlikely though.
I am a bit biased towards Corki ATM

I know that Battlecast Anivia is being made, but it honestly doesn't look nearly anything like it. The claws are questionable but could be just cosmetic. Lets see how this rolls out.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 6, 2013)

its already been shown



upper right hand corner


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 6, 2013)

so who knows maybe anivia just has one eye


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 6, 2013)

That's a horrible concept

Plus the pipes on the left of the Viktor splash art are most likely Blitz's, yet he wasn't mentioned in that picture you posted.


It could be a new champion for all we know. Let us embrace the upcoming moments


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 6, 2013)

I know everything about the LoL client.

We all had the issue so we know how to fix it.

The thread that supplies fixes that don't work for you is a worse place to go than the thread with trolls and people who don't have issues.


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2013)

If you use any custom skins/UI stop. The 3.11 patch isn't liking mods....


----------



## Austin (Sep 6, 2013)

who even uses overlays... i don't understand the hype it just reduces vision of the screen


----------



## OS (Sep 6, 2013)

why is it some tank players hide in the back line?


----------



## Santí (Sep 6, 2013)

Because they don't realize they're tanks and have to initiate.

Bad players are bad.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 6, 2013)

It's like the support Leona players who hide behind the ADC in lane.

God damn that pisses me off.


----------



## OS (Sep 6, 2013)

And you guys wonder why I call people pussies on LoL.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 6, 2013)

and people with an all-in team in aram, who refuse to go all in until you're down to the nexus turrets, and it's pretty much too late


----------



## Chad (Sep 6, 2013)

Last hit Nid's who pretend to be support


----------



## Austin (Sep 6, 2013)

yeah dude those nids piss me off and it's always someone who got last pick


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 6, 2013)

I can't log out from my Twitch account.

What the fuck.


----------



## Austin (Sep 6, 2013)

you stream vae? or are you just a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that spams qtpie's stream all day telling him to raise his donger


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 6, 2013)

No I watch all kind of streams.

Seriously though, apparently ''You have been blocked from using Twitch. Please visit the Support Center for more information on why you may have been banned. ''

What the fuck.
I haven't done anything weird in twitch, ever.

Did someone with my acc info do stupid shit in chat?
I'll be mad.


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> why is it some tank players hide in the back line?


Trying to peel for adc maybe....


----------



## OS (Sep 6, 2013)

So is lucian worth anything? Or should I get ez instead?


----------



## Austin (Sep 6, 2013)

ez so much more solid imo


----------



## Guiness (Sep 6, 2013)

if you suck at adc, like especially in knowing when and how to trade, i would say lucian isn't the fit for you. in some ways he uses similar mechanics to vayne.

but you should get an opinion from an adc main who has actually played him.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> It's like the support Leona players who hide behind the ADC in lane.
> 
> God damn that pisses me off.



What else can they do when you're behind?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm gonna fuck you up James.

FUCK YOU UP.

Nah but if I can't fix it by tommorow morning I'll have to watch the stream on another computer.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 6, 2013)

How the fuck did your account get banned from twitch LOL


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 6, 2013)

I have no idea, I didn't break any rules.

Maybe a FRIEND OF MINE MIGHT HAVE.

WHO KNOWS.


----------



## OS (Sep 6, 2013)

for those that don't know it's from the show man at arms where they make real life versions of fantasy weapons from anime, games, etc. Good show.


----------



## Maerala (Sep 6, 2013)

Is that IronStylus with Leona's sword?

He's actually a really cool guy.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'm gonna fuck you up James.
> 
> FUCK YOU UP.
> 
> Nah but if I can't fix it by tommorow morning I'll have to watch the stream on another computer.



it wasnt me i swear


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 6, 2013)

In another news, Samsung Eletronics acquires (former) MVP Ozone.

The name is now Samsung Galaxy Ozone


----------



## Chad (Sep 6, 2013)

Jesus Christ, I always get teamed up with morons. It's hard to carry by myself.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeah, I think you'll all know what I'd say in this situation.
Even if it's Bronze V, it is still a well known sensation.


----------



## Chad (Sep 6, 2013)

I can never get out of fucking Bronze...  It always pushes me back down, all due to trolls.


----------



## Santí (Sep 6, 2013)

WAD said:


> Yeah, I think you'll all know what I'd say in this situation.
> Even if it's Bronze V, it is still a well known sensation.



Akali OP as fucking balls.


----------



## Chad (Sep 7, 2013)

Since when is Akali OP?


----------



## Santí (Sep 7, 2013)

You must be new to this thread


----------



## Chad (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm new to this entire forum


----------



## Santí (Sep 7, 2013)

Well then, son, let me give you a rundown on how things work around here.

_Akali is OP as fuck._

That is all. Learn it, live it, love it


----------



## Chad (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok, I get it. 

I still think Fizz is more OP.


----------



## Santí (Sep 7, 2013)

Never lost to fizz in lane as Akali.

Our very own WAD literally carried himself to Diamond with like, Akali alone.

My ten year old sister plays Akali and pubstomps.

Akali OP as balls.


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2013)

It's because people can't into pink wards. She has strong burst but her invisibility being taken away ruins her day.


----------



## Santí (Sep 7, 2013)

Strong burst, strong chasing, and strong sustain due to Life Steal AND Spell Vamp.

Not to mention, she snowballs harder than anyone. Give Akali Sorc boots and Revolver in her first buy and it's gg.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 7, 2013)

Santi              solos.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 7, 2013)

Group A and B for worlds.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 7, 2013)

Treerone said:


> Group A and B for worlds.



For people who don't want to click it

Group A:
    Gaming Gear EU
    TSM
    Lemondogs
    Korea Seed 3 (SK T1/KTB)
    China Seed 2

Group B:
    Fnatic
    Gambit
    Vulcun
    Samsung Galaxy Ozone (formerly MVP Ozone)
    Team Mineski

WELP poor Vulcun and TSM faces either KTB/SKT and one group from China.

Gaming Gear.EU is facing TSM first on Sept 15 at 12 PM


----------



## Cronos (Sep 7, 2013)

so how do i get to play hearthstone ?


----------



## Cronos (Sep 7, 2013)

daamn fnatic ozone and gambit in the same group


----------



## Cronos (Sep 7, 2013)

ALSO HAHA TSM IS GOING TO GET RAPED BY SKT


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 7, 2013)

Cronos said:


> so how do i get to play hearthstone ?



Got to get a key from someone.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 7, 2013)

CALLING ALL KEYS


----------



## Xin (Sep 7, 2013)

Good morning. 

I'm no good Akali player.


----------



## Nim (Sep 7, 2013)

Chausie said:


> login, you can replace me next game nim, i need to go eat anyway
> 
> we just started one, so should be done in about 20mins i guess?



eww damn went to sleep xD
maybe you guys will play some other time again, would like to join then :3


----------



## Chad (Sep 7, 2013)

I about to go against Fizz as Akali.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 7, 2013)

it would have made a better story to see Regi faceoff Dade 

Even Monte would have wanted to see that match.


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

Bogard said:


> Jesus Christ, I always get teamed up with morons. It's hard to carry by myself.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Bogard said:


> I can never get out of fucking Bronze...  It always pushes me back down, all due to trolls.



>dying 10 times
>dying 10 times in bronze 5
>'fucking elo hell trolls keeping me down I should be <insert higher rank here>'


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

4N said:


> it would have made a better story to see Regi faceoff Dade
> 
> Even Monte would have wanted to see that match.



dude, dade sucks dick bro


----------



## Guiness (Sep 7, 2013)

regi best TF world. those blue card ult ganks are actually next level mind games


----------



## Xin (Sep 7, 2013)

I finally managed to play a decent aram.


----------



## Xin (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh yeah and Akali OP.


----------



## Chad (Sep 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> >dying 10 times
> >dying 10 times in bronze 5
> >'fucking elo hell trolls keeping me down I should be <insert higher rank here>'



Pay attention to the kills number, not deaths. 

But seriously, I'm the one that gets focused on in team fights. My opponents are obviously not going to focus a god damn Ashe. I can't really help that.


----------



## Xin (Sep 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> >dying 10 times
> >dying 10 times in bronze 5
> >'fucking elo hell trolls keeping me down I should be <insert higher rank here>'


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Time for SKT vs KTB.


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

Hmm

The Zyra/Gragas/Jarvan picks are great together with the Vayne, can easily make it so Vayne can pick the enemy off one by one


But Vi and Fizz can just bypass all that jazz


So I wonder how this will go


Probably just straightforward, if Fizz gets too fed, KTB wins, cuz then he can just delete Vayne with no counterplay


----------



## Xin (Sep 7, 2013)

China Season 3 Regional Final on twitch?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Xin said:


> China Season 3 Regional Final on twitch?



Chinese and Korean on at the same time.


----------



## Xin (Sep 7, 2013)

Ah yeah, was wrong channel.

Watching it now too.


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

Loving this game already


----------



## Xin (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice          one.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 7, 2013)

that scorky


----------



## Darth (Sep 7, 2013)

wtf sorc shoes corki


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

corki with sorc shoes


this be some next level shit


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Lel Score.


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

HOLY SHIT THAT FUCKING PLAY WTF


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

turning getting caught into collapsing and demolishing in 0.01 seconds



this kind of shotcalling/teamwork/coordination is why koreans are fucking OP


----------



## Darth (Sep 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> turning getting caught into collapsing and demolishing in 0.01 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> this kind of shotcalling/teamwork/coordination is why koreans are fucking OP



tbh, a shen ult on someone getting caught and turning it into an engage isn't really anything that amazing. We've seen it in NA and EU tons of times.

Shen's just op lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Some people on reddit didn't get the Piglet/Pooh reference of SKT botlane


----------



## Darth (Sep 7, 2013)

this Vayne has zero damage.


----------



## Xin (Sep 7, 2013)

Zyra so weak.


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> tbh, a shen ult on someone getting caught and turning it into an engage isn't really anything that amazing. We've seen it in NA and EU tons of times.
> 
> Shen's just op lol.



Yeah but it happened at such an incredible speed tho, was way more coordinated than anything in NA/EU


It went from 1v5 to suddenly Vi/Shen deleting Vayne and the rest of their team on top of the others




imo


----------



## Cronos (Sep 7, 2013)

i guess i underestimated the new patch, skt might not be able to overcome them today, either one of these that go to world i'm pretty sure will make the semi's at least


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

If SKT lose to KTB, I bet they'll regret winning OGN


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

They both should be at world's


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Which is exactly why I wanted KTB to win OGN.

Only problem with that is that Ozone wouldn't have gone then.

Fucking Najin


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

How did Najin get that many points anyway


all they did that I know of was win OGN winter, and maybe getting out of group stages in a few of the other splits


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

They won the NLB the other 2 OGNs.

That's 200 points combined.


----------



## Xin (Sep 7, 2013)

Lux support still viable? 

I loved played it.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

ZACUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> They won the NLB the other 2 OGNs.
> 
> That's 200 points combined.





what's nlb


----------



## Xin (Sep 7, 2013)

Does this thread have a skype convo?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> what's nlb



Tournament for the people who get knocked out in groupstages/quarterfinals of OGN.


----------



## Darth (Sep 7, 2013)

Xin said:


> Does this thread have a skype convo?



Thankfully, 


no.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 7, 2013)

Xin said:


> Lux support still viable?
> 
> I loved played it.



you can play pretty much anything as support. so sure, why not


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> Tournament for the people who get knocked out in groupstages/quarterfinals of OGN.



oh


and that's worth that many points?


that's kinda silly


----------



## Darth (Sep 7, 2013)

dat feel when you see a Vayne outcs'ing a Cait.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 7, 2013)

Insec can't die


----------



## Chausie (Sep 7, 2013)

anyone up for some games on euw after ogn?


----------



## Darth (Sep 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> oh
> 
> 
> and that's worth that many points?
> ...



It's really not. 

It's kinda the second biggest tournament in the Korean Circuit.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 7, 2013)

Chausie said:


> anyone up for some games on euw after ogn?



Ill try and be on in a lil' bit


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> It's really not.
> 
> It's kinda the second biggest tournament in the Korean Circuit.



Hmm


Well, is getting into semi's (so getting 4th at least) worth more points than winning NLB?


cuz then I guess it's okay


----------



## Xin (Sep 7, 2013)

This one will go to SKT.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> It's really not.
> 
> It's kinda the second biggest tournament in the Korean Circuit.



No, it really is stupid.

You get knocked out in groupstages/quarter finals yet you still get the same circuit points as the 4th spot in OGN that might've been the ones to knock you out?

Really fucking stupid.

50 points I could live with, but not 100.


----------



## Darth (Sep 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> No, it really is stupid.
> 
> You get knocked out in groupstages/quarter finals yet you still get the same circuit points as the 4th spot in OGN that might've been the ones to knock you out?
> 
> ...



Somebody's mad at Najin Sword going to Worlds.


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

I agree 4th should get more than the NLB winner tho


NLB winner is basically like 5th place, sorta

should be less points


----------



## Xin (Sep 7, 2013)

That    Ahri.


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL PIGLET


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

dem insec mindgames


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> Somebody's mad at Najin Sword going to Worlds.



Nah Najin Sword can do well, I just think it's silly that they can get just as much points as the 4th place even if they get knocked out in group stages.

I'm fine with them getting circuit points, but not the same as 4th place.

Should be 50 since like Didi said, it's basically 5th place, 3rd is 150, 4th 100, 5th should be 50.


----------



## Darth (Sep 7, 2013)

its not basically 5th place though because they have to play against a lot of other teams before they can actually win the NLB. I think the points are deserved.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

A lot of other teams that ALSO got knocked out of the OGN.

Your logic is flawed as fuck, they shouldn't get the same points as the people who managed to stay in the OGN and get top 4 against the best teams, while Sword, that got knocked out in group stages, has to face weaker teams to get the same amount of points.


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

Teams that also didn't even make semifinals tho


I think 75 would be fine


----------



## Cronos (Sep 7, 2013)

score's ez, time for the snipes


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> Teams that also didn't even make semifinals tho
> 
> 
> I think 75 would be fine



The reason I said 50 is because there's a 50 point gap between ever spot after 1st.

2nd is 200, 3rd 150, 4th 100.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Ill try and be on in a lil' bit



you will need to add me then


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Kakao what are you doing.

Such bad cocoons


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

why is the stream laggy suddenly


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

nvm there's a second stream and it's higher quality too lol
thought that shit was only for subscribers, the higher quality

guess they forgot to turn that on, on the second stream





also ktb got rolled in that game


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

There's high quality on the second stream because Riot wanted them to broadcast the regionals in HD.


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

Ah, okay


thx riot


----------



## Chausie (Sep 7, 2013)

kpop is fucking awful


----------



## Xin (Sep 7, 2013)

Who won?

Was making me pasta.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Syndra, eh?

This will be interesting to see.


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

Xin said:


> Who won?
> 
> Was making me pasta.



2-1 for skt now


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 7, 2013)

Chauster v2


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

GG SKT has won this already.

Sad that KT Bullets won't go to worlds but oh well.


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

>giving Ahri to Faker

you dun goofed KTB


----------



## Xin (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow.. what the hell.


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

GG SKT


Faker 2 stronk


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

GG congratz SKT.

KTB


----------



## Xin (Sep 7, 2013)

Sry Chausie, didn't see your invite. 

gonna play a normal game now.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 7, 2013)

TSM in the same bracket as Lemondogs and SKT... was fun while it lasted lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

I think TSM can take Lemondogs on a good day.

No idea how they're gonna do against 2nd seeded Chinese team though.


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

Not to mention a chinese team which might be very strong


SKT obviously gonna grab number 1 in that group tho, but number 2 will be very exciting

Even TSM has a shot imo, they're historically very good at big tournaments, and who knows, they might surprise us if they bootcamp hard enough


At the moment though I think LemonDogs would beat them



Group B is very exciting as a whole

Ozone is the obvious favourite, but you can never count Gambit out, especially at big offline tourneys. And Fnatic is extremely inconsistent, sometimes rolling everybody with amazing plays, sometimes losing incredibly underwhelming.

And then you have Vulcun there too, but I don't think they will make it. It'll be between Gambit, Fnatic and Ozone, but all 3 have the possibily to get out in all possible combinations.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 7, 2013)

So this means C9 might have a decent chance in their group.
It's unreleased but who else is missing so far, give me the scoop.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

In their group?
C9 aren't in a group, they're already in the quarterfinals.

The only teams missing now are the 2 Chinese teams.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 7, 2013)

I clearly have no idea how this tournament works.
I guess being #1 in your region has its perks.


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

Yeah, except for EU, because they got last place in all-stars, all three EU teams are in groupstage


----------



## Chausie (Sep 7, 2013)

xin you fucker, stop afking

anyone else for games on euw? log in for the next one if so


----------



## Xin (Sep 7, 2013)

Chausie said:


> xin you fucker, stop afking
> 
> anyone else for games on euw? log in for the next one if so



aah sorry, was just laying on my bed. 

I'm having a little headache.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 7, 2013)

Chausie stop
You are so rude, no place here for a mean person like you


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Go away Gogeta you piece of trash.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So is lucian worth anything? Or should I get ez instead?



On my server (Euw) he is played in challenger and high elo quite a lot, so he is viable. You just need a supp with cc like Zyra,Thresh or Leona so that you can chain your abilities and passive. If he gets all his abilities and passive off he can outrade nearly any adc.

He also feels like no other adc in terms of playing style which is good. If you get Bloodthirster, Trinity Force and Last Whisper things start melting. His biggest problem though is he is hard countered by the best adc atm, Vayne. With Ezreal it requires more effort to carry as much as Lucian imo.


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> I think TSM can take Lemondogs on a good day.
> 
> No idea how they're gonna do against 2nd seeded Chinese team though.



If Lemondogs don't choke they can easily take TSM.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 7, 2013)

anyone here playing hearthstone?

i wanna try it


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> If Lemondogs don't choke they can easily take TSM.



I think you underestimate TSM and their talent for doing well in sets instead of single matches.

Lemondogs barely have any experience with sets and they're not that used to playing in front of HUGE crowds, the nerves might get to them.

They also lack international experience as a team.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> Go away Gogeta you piece of trash.



Nope


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

God damnit


----------



## Xin (Sep 7, 2013)

Vegetto > Gogeta.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Actually Gogeta is confirmed to be stronger but it's a time limited fusion unlike Vegito.


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2013)

Who cares. Gogeta ain't canon.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Actually the movies do count as canon.


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2013)

Last I checked. Only the recent movie counts as canon.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 7, 2013)

Anybody wanna duo in NA?

Btw in the manga it is literally stated Potara > Regular Fusion.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

If that's true, then why does Gogeta hold the highest ever recorded power level?


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 7, 2013)

You don't need to trust those.


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2013)

Because of the game?


----------



## Darth (Sep 7, 2013)

Because the anime isnt consistent with the word of god (manga). Blame the anime producers for that
.


Didi said:


> Nah, I changed my mind quite a while ago, Battle Bunny is best. But Redeemed is still god tier. Just not the best, cuz of the hood in-game.
> 
> 
> I also play slightly better on Battle Bunny, lasthitting feels smoother, as does aa'ing in between spellcasts. But that's probably confirmation bias, and it's a very small difference anyway.
> ...


Didi finally sees the light. Battle Bunny Riven = best Riven


Chausie said:


> kpop is fucking awful



wtf bad taste.

Also I totally predicted a 3-1 win for skt. With KTB winnimg game 1. My predictions are da best


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Vegito's power level hasn't even been mentioned.

Ever.

But considering Kid Buu was listed at 1,150,000,000 and Super Gogeta is listed at 2,500,000,000 I'm going to go ahead and assume Gogeta > Vegito.

Funny how that Gogeta level is higher than DB GTs Omega Shenron level


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 7, 2013)

Nobody wants to duo?


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2013)

>Following powerlevels


Powerlevels are fuckin stupid. If they were true then Goku wouldn't be winning all the time. For example. While Broly isn't canon he was raping anus against all of them at once. Goku gets some of their power when he's already near death and then he can suddenly one shot broly. Then Broly comes back because bullshit.


----------



## Darth (Sep 7, 2013)

Bio Broly was the shittiest dbz movie I have ever seen.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> wtf bad taste.
> 
> Also I totally predicted a 3-1 win for skt. With KTB winnimg game 1. My predictions are da best



i am right, and you know it


----------



## Darth (Sep 7, 2013)

K-Pop is one of the greatest musical genres to have graced our planet. 

God knows we'd all be lesser men without a healthy dose of Girl's Generation every now and then.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 7, 2013)

Chausie said:


> anyone here playing hearthstone?
> 
> i wanna try it



i want to play!

but i have no key


----------



## Xin (Sep 7, 2013)

You truly understimate the powerlevel of nakama.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> Vegito's power level hasn't even been mentioned.
> 
> Ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2013)

Kpop is horrible. I only like 2 songs that are k pop. J rock is the best to grace our generation.

[youtube]KpMw13GdiAs[/youtube]

[youtube]4wAskSI4c7I[/youtube]


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> Vegito's power level hasn't even been mentioned.
> 
> Ever.
> 
> ...



Uh power levels stopped mattering after freeza yo

Also this is silly considering kid buu is weaker than all buus except fat buu


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2013)

I thought kid buu was his strongest form.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

No, Super Buu with Ultimate Gohan absorbed was the strongest.

Kid Buu was the most dangerous because he didn't play with his prey, he wasn't arrogant, he was just destruction incarnate.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I thought kid buu was his strongest form.





Vae said:


> No, Super Buu with Ultimate Gohan absorbed was the strongest.
> 
> Kid Buu was the most dangerous because he didn't play with his prey, he wasn't arrogant, he was just destruction incarnate.


this

kid buu is like buu at his base form. it doesnt make sense for him to get weaker after absorbing all them people


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

>shitting on kpop
>not loving the glorious BUBBLE POP

it's like you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) never watched ipl4


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bw9CALKOvAI[/YOUTUBE]


BUBBLE BUBBLE BUBBLE POP

BUBBLE BUBBLE POP POP


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 7, 2013)

Will Hartman ‏@meteoslol 4h

SKT T1 and KT Bullets both deserve to be at worlds 

Ugh. I fell asleep again last night, body couldn't handle it. I'm sad though KTB didn't go through but SKT deserves it.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Didi that song gave me butt aids.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 7, 2013)

i feel obligated to now support MVP Ozone since they changed their name.

I have an S4 Galaxy. Great phone. Was originally gonna go with the iPhone 5 but thank goodness it was sold out that day I bought my S4. God bless the Koreans.


----------



## Darth (Sep 7, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Ozone sounds retarded though.


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> Didi that song gave me butt aids.



Pretty sure that's from all the gay sex you have


----------



## Chausie (Sep 7, 2013)

so i have started to jungle!

only tried out with heca, i shoulda done a game on sej too


but it was fun! if nerve wracking


----------



## Cronos (Sep 7, 2013)

i want to play hearthstone so bad


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 7, 2013)

Vegito is stronger than Gogeta simply cause in the manga itself it was stated that the Potara way to fuse is superior. 

However, Gogeta SSJ4 is undoubtedly stronger than Super Vegito


Next off, Kid Buu is stronger than Majin Buu, but weaker than Super Buu.
Buuhan was the strongest Buu, however as Vae said Kid Buu was the most dangerous and out of control, which is why he went towards pure destruction rather than facing Goku/Vegeta right off the bat.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 7, 2013)

wait

i don't get it

if kid buu is weaker than buuhan

but was weaker than super buu

then how the fck did vegita and goku had trouble fighting him? 0_0


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> Pretty sure that's from all the gay sex you have



That's probably true actually.

So yeah, Samsung finally found their LoL team then, it's about time even though they only picked a team when it had qualified for Season 3 Worlds.

Samsung has been involved in eSports for a long time now, so this wasn't exactly unexpected at least.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

4N said:


> wait
> 
> i don't get it
> 
> ...



Vegeta couldn't even beat Fat Buu with a suicide attack.

Goku could barely fight Kid Buu, and would have gotten his ass handed to him by Super Buu.

Ultimate Gohan was stupidly strong, he was beating the shit out of Super Buu which is why I was dissapointed when he wasn't finally the main hero of an arc.

Even in the Cell arc Goku was the main hero, Gohan needed the credit for Buu.

This just shows how overpowered Super Vegito was considering he toyed around with Super Buu when he had absorbed SSJ3 Gotenks, Piccolo AND Ultimate Gohan.
The reason why the Supreme Kai freaked out more about Kid Buu than Super Buu at his peak is because firstly, Goku and Vegeta had been reverted from their fusion and crushed the earings.
And secondly, Kid Buu would just blow up a planet, reform and do it again, Super Buu wouldn't do that because he had no reason to, thus he wasn't as dangerous.


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2013)

Cell best DBZ. Discuss.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 7, 2013)

4N said:


> wait
> 
> i don't get it
> 
> ...



How is Kid Buu weaker than Buuhan


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> How is Kid Buu weaker than Buuhan



Are you stupid? Buuhan is the strongest out of all Buu's forms.

Kid Buu was weaker than every form except Fat/Evil Buu.

Super Buu was stronger than Kid, Kid Buu was just more dangerous because he was unpredictable and had nothing to stop him from blowing everything apart, he was never stronger than even base Super Buu.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 7, 2013)

Majin Buu(one that fought majin vegeta ans SS3 Goku) was stronger or as strong as Kid Buu 

only one Kid Buu is stronger than is  fat buu(after him and evil buu split and he got eaten) and evil buu


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> Are you stupid? Buuhan is the strongest out of all Buu's forms.
> 
> Kid Buu was weaker than every form except Fat/Evil Buu.
> 
> Super Buu was stronger than Kid, Kid Buu was just more dangerous because he was unpredictable and had nothing to stop him from blowing everything apart, he was never stronger than even base Super Buu.



I worded it badly

I read it badly as well.


This is how it goes, from strongest to weakest

Buuhan > Buutenks > Super Buu > Kid Buu > Majin Buu > Evil (Skinny) Buu > Good Buu


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Cell best DBZ. Discuss.



I agree, Android + Cell Saga is definitely my favourite DBZ arc


but I might be biased cuz I love timetravel stories


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 7, 2013)

nah majin buu is at least as strong if not stronger than kid


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 7, 2013)

Wrong, Goku was struggling against Kid Buu yet he was pretty much beating Majin Buu


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Majin Buu is Fat Buu, Fat Buu was weaker than Kid Buu because it was confirmed that Kid Buu got weaker from absorbing the fat Supreme Kai.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm arguing with Seraphoenix about SSJ strength.

I said I believe SSJ3 Goku is stronger than SSJ3 Gotenks, eventually he mentioned that SSJ3 is as strong as SSJ3.

He still won't understand when I explain that any SSJ transformation is simply multiplying your base strength


----------



## Cronos (Sep 7, 2013)

wow you guys are geeks


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 7, 2013)

it seems to contradict itself a little, but kid buu is before he absorbed the two kais and became more carefree after the fat kai

pretty much it makes more sense that he got stronger but just became nice and childish instead of outright weaker


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Ended the argument with the fact that neither of us can prove our theories of who is stronger because they never fought the same enemy or each other.


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2013)

What's worse is they are arguing dbz powerlevels.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> it seems to contradict itself a little, but kid buu is before he absorbed the two kais and became more carefree after the fat kai
> 
> pretty much it makes more sense that he got stronger but just became nice and childish instead of outright weaker



''*By absorbing Dai Kaioushin Buu lost power* and became gentler.''

It's stated right there.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 7, 2013)

SSJ3 Gotenks is stronger than SSJ3 Goku

Far as i recall, SSJ Gotenks would've been enough to deal with Majin Buu whereas Goku needed SSJ3
Yes, base Gotenks lost pretty badly but Vegito would've lost in base vs Buuhan too, however in SSJ he stomped, i think the same (probably minus the stomping part) would've happened to the Majin Buu if Gotenks faced him as an SSJ


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Lol please, call us nerds if you want.

Doesn't bother me, I just find it amusing that people who joined a Naruto forum to begin with and sit in a thread about League of Legends would call out others on being nerdy


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 7, 2013)

isnt gotenks stronger since he can beat superbuu(and ss3 goku couldnt beat majin buu)?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''*By absorbing Dai Kaioushin Buu lost power* and became gentler.''
> 
> It's stated right there.


yes but like i said its inconsistent

that would mean he lost more power than he gained by absorbing the super strong kai, makes more sense that he lost power but still was stronger or as strong as his base form


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 7, 2013)

If he lost more power than he gained then how is he stronger or as strong as his Kid Buu form zz


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> isnt gotenks stronger since he can beat superbuu(and ss3 goku couldnt beat majin buu)?



He never beat Super Buu though, he was just pissing him off.

Ultimate Gohan had to come to the rescue.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Also, personally, while I liked DBZ and it's great childhood memories, I personally think it should've ended after the Frieza arc, since it hyped SSJ to be the strongest thing ever and then some human scientist created Androids way stronger than that out of no where.

If not, then at least after the Cell arc, would've been a nice ending with Goku finally dying permanently.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 7, 2013)

He wasn't getting beaten either. 
I could say that what was happening to him vs. Super Buu is the same that happened to Goku vs Majin Buu



Vae said:


> Also, personally, while I liked DBZ and it's great childhood memories, I personally think it should've ended after the Freiza arc, since it hyped SSJ to be the strongest thing ever and then some human scientist created Androids way stronger than that out of no where.
> 
> If not, then at least after the Cell arc, would've been a nice ending with Goku finally dying permanently.



Toriyama did originally plan to end it after the Freeza saga but the manga was so popular that he decided to extend it

And it wouldn't have been a good ending after the Cell Saga.


There was a video on it as well, i dont remember the whole thing but the guy had legit arguments
The reason Goku was a guardian of the earth is because he is a fighter, Gohan is a pacifist. 
Goku trained and fought strong opponents, Gohan on the other hand wouldn't do that unless it's absolutely necessary.

Letting the sake of the world to a 14 year old boy... Not to mention that we wouldn't know what would happen to Goku (and staying dead training isn't a good ending), while Vegeta is completely left out with no achievements whatsoever.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 7, 2013)

if we're not talking about league, can we talk about something i at least know stuff about please


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> Also, personally, while I liked DBZ and it's great childhood memories, I personally think it should've ended after the Frieza arc, since it hyped SSJ to be the strongest thing ever and then some human scientist created Androids way stronger than that out of no where.
> 
> If not, then at least after the Cell arc, would've been a nice ending with Goku finally dying permanently.



I agree that both would've been nice endings

but android saga for the win so I like that it didn't end after frieza 


I did hate after cell saga it was like 'gohan, you are now the protector of earth'


and then buu saga came and it was like 'lol nope, goku to the rescue'


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> If he lost more power than he gained then how is he stronger or as strong as his Kid Buu form zz


im saying that seems silly and it makes more sense that he did not lose more power than he gained by absorbing a weaker kai


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Well Goku saved the earth from King Piccolo at 13 years old


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 7, 2013)

Or Chausie you can read/watch the title which represented our childhood


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 7, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> im saying that seems silly and it makes more sense that he did not lose more power than he gained by absorbing a weaker kai



Oh i understand now



Vae said:


> Well Goku saved the earth from King Piccolo at 13 years old



His strength didn't matter at that point.
He drank water which killed many others without a survivor left, which MAYBE would've increased his strength enough to beat Piccolo.

He got beaten a lot, but still kept training, still wanted to fight. Gohan was all oh no i can't do it father help me
He isn't a full saiyan. He isn't a warrior.

As i said, Goku/Vegeta would train constantly and fight till the end to save the earth. Gohan would put on costumes and become the gayest character until his power up.


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2013)

Chausie said:


> if we're not talking about league, can we talk about something i at least know stuff about please



>not knowing about DBZ


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 7, 2013)

So in short, Goku's attitude is what made him a "guardian" of the earth.

Gohan doesn't have that and would rather live a peaceful live than fight/train constantly to save his planet until it would be critical. He is just not the right person for the job.
If Vegeta was more affectionate towards Earth and was the one to beat Cell, i would easily see it as an effective ending.

I love the Buu Saga  if not for fusions alone.
One thing i am sad about to this day is that while being in Buu's body, Vegeta/Goku mention using the fusion dance AGAIN.
I wish to have seen that.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Unlike Goku and Vegeta, Gohan had an annoying harpy for a mother to bitch at him all the time.

I'm pretty sure if Gohan was raised by Goku alone, he would've loved to fight.
When he was a kid he wanted to train all the time but wasn't allowed to since Goku was too scared of Chichi and let her dictate everything Gohan did.

Goku and Vegeta simply never had to do anything else than train because they had people who supplied them with anything else they needed.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 7, 2013)

Most likely yes, he would've turned out very different, but if take what happened in the manga as it is (so basically had such a bitchy mother), he would not be the right fit.

Ironically saiyan children, IIRC, are said to surpass their parents eventually, evidenced by Gohan and Trunks/Goten reaching SSJ/SSJ2 so early.


If you don't read Dragonball Multiverse, you should, its a webcomic which has incredible art and it basically shows different universes where things went differently (Buu wins, Cell wins, Vegito never separates, Freeza takes over the Galaxy) and there is a novel of Vegito's life and such.

Spoilers, i mentioned all this cause of the following relation with Gohan

*Spoiler*: __ 




In that novel, him being the strongest character and Gohan being the second strongest character, yet just a pacifist, Vegito has the thought of kidnapping Pan so Gohan would fight him... hmm


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Also, am I the only one who think the way the author forced Goku and Chichi together was lame and seemed like something he did because he lacked the effort to build their relationship from scratch?

He basically used Goku's gullible personality as a way to force him to marry Chichi, I also felt like he never really loved Chichi, which is understandable since it was a weird way to get together.

EDIT: Keep in mind that Gohan completely surpassed Goku eventually.

During the Buu arc, he became Ultimate Gohan, which is the strongest canon character except for Buuhan, meaning no fusions etc.


----------



## Darth (Sep 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> What's worse is they are arguing dbz powerlevels.



thought people figured out how pointless that was ten years ago.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Or Chausie you can read/watch the title which represented our childhood



no ty



Original Sin said:


> >not knowing about DBZ



always bored me. they were always fighting in any episode i saw, endless fights in any anime bore the shit out of me. i don't care about who can beat who.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

I wonder if the Dragon Ball books are worth anything.

I still have all 42 in prime condition on my shelf since I was a kid.

Cost me 50 euros back then.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 7, 2013)

Chausie said:


> no ty
> 
> 
> 
> always bored me. they were always fighting in any episode i saw, endless fights in any anime bore the shit out of me. i don't care about who can beat who.


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2013)

Chausie said:


> no ty
> 
> 
> 
> always bored me. they were always fighting in any episode i saw, endless fights in any anime bore the shit out of me. i don't care about who can beat who.



>Not reading the manga



I own all of the 2nd part. Feels good.

btw, don't bother discussing toriyama's writing. It's bad. Though tbf he was kinda forced by fans to continue the series. But the Dragon ballz made the writing bad.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

The only books I don't have are the movie books.


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Most likely yes, he would've turned out very different, but if take what happened in the manga as it is (so basically had such a bitchy mother), he would not be the right fit.
> 
> Ironically saiyan children, IIRC, are said to surpass their parents eventually, evidenced by Gohan and Trunks/Goten reaching SSJ/SSJ2 so early.
> 
> ...





Yeah, Dragonball Multiverse is awesome


Too bad it hasn't been updated since 2005 ;_;


----------



## Chausie (Sep 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> >Not reading the manga
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you tell me to read the manga and then go on to say the writing is bad! i'm not going to read it with that type of review!


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 7, 2013)

In the manga the fight scenes are actually very short

In the anime i think the Vegito vs Buuhan fight was like 2 episodes while in the manga it was like a chapter or something l0l



Didi said:


> Yeah, Dragonball Multiverse is awesome
> 
> 
> Too bad it hasn't been updated since 2005 ;_;



What do you mean
They are 4 new pages every week

It has 764 pages including the side-stories ATM



Chausie said:


> you tell me to read the manga and then go on to say the writing is bad! i'm not going to read it with that type of review!



He means that the story on it's own isn't anything complex or special. But no one reads/watches DBZ for the story.
It isn't The Last of Us or Harry Potter like, for example.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

The anime when Goku turns SSJ3 is basically 15 minutes of listening to the voice actor scream his lungs out.

The music themes make the anime so worth though.

If I remember correctly, the voice actor for Goku passed out or almost passed out when he did the SSJ3 transformation scream, not that surprising though.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

[youtube]KxhrlC13u5U[/youtube]

I listen to this sometimes while playing games


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> The anime when Goku turns SSJ3 is basically 15 minutes of listening to the voice actor scream his lungs out.
> 
> The music themes make the anime so worth though.
> 
> If I remember correctly, the voice actor for Goku passed out or almost passed out when he did the SSJ3 transformation scream, not that surprising though.



Yes he did say he almost pass out, however in the Budokai 3 extra "Behind the screams" he mentions actually passing out once.


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2013)

Chausie said:


> you tell me to read the manga and then go on to say the writing is bad! i'm not going to read it with that type of review!



It's something that gets famous off it's fun. Like Onepunch man. Although tbh I think One Piece is better than DBZ. Mainly because the fights are more unique and story telling and world building is better. Cell is still mai husbando though.


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What do you mean
> They are 4 new pages every week
> 
> It has 764 pages including the side-stories ATM





oh wtf really


I was confused because the latest news post was in 2005


dayum


luckily it still has my cookies, apparently I was at page 621 last time, got some catching up to do


----------



## Chausie (Sep 7, 2013)

but i like reading things for the story! if it's a bad story why would i read it

and why read it in the first place if the story is bad


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

The story is not bad per se, just nothing special. Good guys vs bad guys, that's basically it.


However, the character development is very good imo. And the Android saga has a good backstory.


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> The story is not bad per se, just nothing special. Good guys vs bad guys, that's basically it.
> 
> 
> However, the *character development* is very good imo. And the Android saga has a good backstory.





From what I remember unless you are the villain you are boring. Vegeta counts as a villain.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 7, 2013)

Chausie said:


> but i like reading things for the story! if it's a bad story why would i read it
> 
> and why read it in the first place if the story is bad



The story isn't bad it just isn't outstanding or anything so impressive above the norm

The characters are all very well done. Their motivation, the risks they take. The reasons they fight for. Their struggle. In the anime, the music is very good too. 

The fact that they'd die to kill or at least gimp the enemy just to save the earth is astounding. When Muten Roshi gave his life to try and contain Piccolo but failed, that was a very emotional moment to me as a kid. (I know you probably have no idea what i am talking about but i am trying to prove a point)
There hasn't been any other manga/anime that has made me even feel that way. 

It's definitely one of the most remember able manga/anime i've witnessed


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Not reading/watching Dragon Ball when you watch anime/read manga is like not having seen Star Wars or Star Trek when you're a sci-fi fan.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Gohan fights Frieza and Perfect Cell Theme are my two favorite songs from any anime, even today.

Other than that, Vegeta's theme, Vegeta's SSJ theme, Goku's SSJ and SSJ3 themes along with Gohan's theme for turning SSJ2 are notable themes I'll never forget from Dragon Ball.


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2013)

I wouldn't waste my time watching all of star trek. I also can't seem to find the original star wars trilogy. I only vaguely remember it and am sure I watched it out of order.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 7, 2013)

> Faker: I saw that clip and I personally believe Reginald can pull off more 'astonishing' plays with Zed than me. I am not really scared of any team, but as CJ Frost lost to TPA on season 2 championship, I will not let my guard go down on any matchup.



the shots fired in that line.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I wouldn't waste my time watching all of star trek. *I also can't seem to find the original star wars trilogy. I only vaguely remember it and am sure I watched it out of order.*



You despicable being.

On another note, I can never get in to watching DBZ Kai or anything like that, I can only watch the original dub, anything else makes me cringe.

Probably just my nostalgia that forces me to stay with it, but it's the best IMO even if they art/video quality isn't as good.

Also anything other than the original announcer makes me sad


----------



## Darth (Sep 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I wouldn't waste my time watching all of star trek. I also can't seem to find the original star wars trilogy. I only vaguely remember it and am sure I watched it out of order.





Get out.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

4N said:


> the shots fired in that line.



I liked this one more

Faker: I understand that there are a lot of mid laners out there who wants to meet me. You face me, and I promise you your bounty will go down.


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2013)

Well i just got them for the next netflix batch. I was about to buy the BD's but I heard they were bad since GL touched em.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> Not reading/watching Dragon Ball when you watch anime/read manga is like not having seen Star Wars or Star Trek when you're a sci-fi fan.



I love star trek!

i have never seen star wars though


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2013)

Chausie I swear you live under a rock.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Chausie I will steal your new cat away if you don't stop being bad at life.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

OH MY GOD SHE HASN'T SEEN LORD OF THE RINGS EITHER.

KILL ME NOW, GOD PLEASE, WHY DO THESE PEOPLE EXIST.


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2013)

inb4 she hasn't seen

>Avengers
>Batman Beyond
>Harry Potter


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Avengers I can live with, it recently came out and it wasn't exactly a masterpiece.

I can live with her not seeing the newest Batman trilogy as well.

Older Batman movies must be seen though.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 7, 2013)

wait

chausie lives in europe

not watched at least one harry potter movie

wat


----------



## Chausie (Sep 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> inb4 she hasn't seen
> 
> >Avengers
> >Batman Beyond
> >Harry Potter



seen some harry potter,not all. read them all though!

seen one batman film, the one where that dead guy was the joker. was cool!

not seen the avengers. Seen iron man though



Vae said:


> OH MY GOD SHE HASN'T SEEN LORD OF THE RINGS EITHER.
> 
> KILL ME NOW, GOD PLEASE, WHY DO THESE PEOPLE EXIST.



i don't see what the deal is. never watched many films growing up, and so never really cared as much about them now.

i've seen a few films still, i have about 10 dvds of films.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 7, 2013)

ok so choking on a spicy curry has got to be one of the worst things to choke on when eating

my eyes are still watering and it was ages ago


----------



## Chausie (Sep 7, 2013)

playing some games on euw if people wanna join, i have an account someone can borrow if they don't have an euw smurf


----------



## Xin (Sep 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> OH MY GOD SHE HASN'T SEEN LORD OF THE RINGS EITHER.
> 
> KILL ME NOW, GOD PLEASE, WHY DO THESE PEOPLE EXIST.



I never saw it either.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 7, 2013)

xin! log in and come play. need 1 more


----------



## Xin (Sep 7, 2013)

Already did.


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

Xin said:


> I never saw it either.



stop playing LoL and go watch them right fucking now


They're pretty much the best movie adaption of a book series there is


And the original books are probably the most influential fantasy books of all time, (re)shaping the entire genre



No but seriously, the movies are epic, have incredible music, the story is fairly straightforward but great, the characters are awesome, the battles are on a massive scale never seen before them in cinema, and somehow the movies also manage to have moments with incredible feels



Seriously, they're long, but they're worth it, and they're a must watch for anyone in my opinion. There's a reason the third movie is one of only three films to win a whopping 11 oscars


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

The books are also great but I'd recommend watching at least one of the movies first before you attempt to read them, to see if you like the series enough, since they are very lengthy and while Tolkien was a great world-builder, his writing isn't that great (which is why the movies work so well, because you have all of his amazing world and only the good parts of his writing, yeay), so they can be struggle to get through if you aren't a big enough fan of the series.


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

This clip is not really important to the story but I'll hide it anyway to those that haven't watched the movies yet, but if you're really interested you can still watch it, about the death of a minor character related to a semi-major character


*Spoiler*: __ 



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdOWgsK5KCc[/youtube]

no parent should have to bury their child ;_;





I fucking love this scene, it's so powerful, amazing acting performance and line delivery, gets me every time 




Two Towers is my favourite of the movies, though they're all amazing and really close to eachother in my list


----------



## Darth (Sep 7, 2013)

The Two Towers was most definitely the least accurate adaptation of the three movies. It omitted several key scenes from the book and completely changed others. 

Still a great movie but, due to it's poor adaptation compared to the other two, it's my least favorite of the three.


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

I might just love it the most because it was the only one we had on video, so it's the one I saw the most. Others I just saw in the theatre until years later when we got the dvd boxset.



And even though it changed much, I just like it's book story enough (my favourite book also probably, though if you divide them into the 6 books I maybe like 5 and/or 6 better than 4. but 3 remains GOAT) that even with those changes, it has the best overall story imo.


*Spoiler*: __ 



-The scene I just posted of Theoden
-Theoden in general, him just wanting to protect his people the safe way until Aragorn shows him to be brave and protect them that way
-Saruman <3 And wormtail is also pretty interesting, though he has his best moment in the third book
-Battle of helm's deep (best battle in the series)
-The ents taking down Isengard
-Faramir being a good man resisting the power of the ring
-Gollum slowly becoming more of Smeagol but then the forbidden pool 'betrayal' changing him back into Gollum, truly a tragic character

and let's not forgot all the bro and funny moments between gimli and legolas


only thing I really missed from the book in the movie, was the GOAT cliffhanger of 'oh shit they fucking captured Frodo'





so yeah
I love The Two Towers
Even with some shit missing/changed, the book has more than enough awesome shit in it that it doesn't matter


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2013)

Man, and now I'm listening to the soundtrack of all the films again



Quite possible the greatest movie OST there is


Not exaggerating

It truly is amazing


----------



## Chausie (Sep 7, 2013)

sejuani is

looooaaaads of fun

heca too!

anyone got any recommendations for another i could try out in the jungle?


----------



## Xin (Sep 7, 2013)

I guess I'm better off as ad.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 7, 2013)

I'D RATHER HAVE A BOT

HE WOULD HIT AN ULT AT LEAST ONCE


----------



## Xin (Sep 7, 2013)

Pfft. 

Missed skillshots are all planned. To keep the tension up. 

AND THEN IMA TAKE ALL YOUR FARM.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

At least I carried.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 7, 2013)

i like the strat xin!

and vae? maybe after you were done feeding mid.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 7, 2013)

Xin said:


> Pfft.
> 
> Missed skillshots are all planned. To keep the tension up.
> 
> AND THEN IMA TAKE ALL YOUR FARM.



Ill play GP and steal your shit next time

Just  use Ult when you are freezing bot




Vae said:


> At least I carried.



Thank the lord we had you go 0-5 vs. Akali and THEN GET THE KILLS CAUSE OF TEAMMATES WHO OFFERED 3 SECONDS OF FREE ATTACK


----------



## Santí (Sep 7, 2013)

Chausie said:


> sejuani is
> 
> looooaaaads of fun
> 
> ...



Play Knifecat.

I believe he's free this week.


----------



## Santí (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh, play the Tree also.

The Tree gets shit done.


----------



## Santí (Sep 7, 2013)

Fuck, while you're at it, play the Bear and the Mummy too.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _League Rant_ 



This game is too hard. My jungler decides to dive an aatrox and gave him a kill. Then he goes: my bad. He comes up again and he died again. And I'm like okay.. stop coming top now. I would have to ping him away whenever it looked like he's coming up. 

There's no point in ganking a lost lane and it was clear we weren't going to kill him. So I wanted him to help other lanes. Our caitlyn was a little fed, so was our Zed but I definitely lost my lane since Aatrox was 3-0. 

Fast forward a bit and we were losing teamfights because Aatrox + Kayle ult is ridiculously stupid as hell. So I decided to split push instead of teamfight as Nasus. My team just gets caught and die one by one. I gave up on trying to split push and tried to defend the base. 

Fast forward again. We end up losing 1 or 2 inhibs because we would lose teamfights (even though I said I *really* don't want to teamfight). They got baron. Pretty much gg. Then the enemy team started fucking around and Aatrox tried to 1 v 1 anyone he can find and dies because it would just be a 1 v 5. Their Kayle got caught trying to steal our blue and he goes: worth got blue. Their ashe would derp around who knows why. 

So we were able to turtle until our inhibitors are up. It's pretty much full build vs full build around 40 minutes. (And I'm Nasus LOL). We caught aatrox trying to sneak from the back to get Caitlyn and killed him making it a 5 v 4 and won off of that.

Moral of the story: Don't be cocky and end the fucking game.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ooo, i like the mummy! been ages since i last played him. 

I presume knifecat is rengar?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Ill play GP and steal your shit next time
> 
> Just  use Ult when you are freezing bot
> 
> ...



You mean that teammate who left me to die multiple times after insisting we dive the Akali?

I heard he was pretty trash


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 7, 2013)

On another news,

why is there so many kayles lately popping in my ranked games.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> You mean that teammate who left me to die multiple times after insisting we dive the Akali?
> 
> I heard he was pretty trash



oh god ye!

that was hilarious

and the 'hit the turret one last time!!' thing


----------



## Chausie (Sep 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> On another news,
> 
> why is there so many kayles lately popping in my ranked games.



she's getting popular again, i guess

which is annoying as her ult is a pain!


----------



## Santí (Sep 7, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Ooo, i like the mummy! been ages since i last played him.
> 
> I presume knifecat is rengar?



Likewise. I stopped playing Mummy as much after I got Pony, because Pony just does so much more.

And yes, Knifecat is RenGAR.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 7, 2013)

Well probably because she hard counters Zed.
Really makes him useless even if he's fed.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Chausie said:


> oh god ye!
> 
> that was hilarious
> 
> and the 'hit the turret one last time!!' thing



IF YOU HIT THE TURRET ONE MORE TIME INSTEAD OF TRYING TO ESCAPE YOU WOULD'VE GOTTEN IT.

Yes, the turret that's 1 hit away from death is worth giving Trist a triple kill for


----------



## Santí (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't understand why she ever decreased in popularity.

Strong duelist, good poke, strong slow, decent harass, strong wave clear, and an ulti that can turn team fights if timed and used correctly.

Kayle is an awesome and underrated champ.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> You mean that teammate who left me to die multiple times after insisting we dive the Akali?
> 
> I heard he was pretty trash



Oh you mean the teammate who just ignored the Akali i taunted cause he didn't "think i could get her"

Also when did i left you multiple times i just tanked 4 turret shots you weren't even coming and i left after i saw Amumu come

You asshole


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 7, 2013)

Like if the 2 of you attacked the turret

I would've been able to just taunt trist
And let you kill her


But noooo

God forbid you auto attacked for a second


----------



## Chausie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I don't understand why she ever decreased in popularity.
> 
> Strong duelist, good poke, strong slow, decent harass, strong wave clear, and an ulti that can turn team fights if timed and used correctly.
> 
> Kayle is an awesome and underrated champ.



she was nerfed, wasn't she?

then people were all like 'amg she useless now i can't play her' for a while

and now people are playing her again!



Gogeta said:


> Oh you mean the teammate who just ignored the Akali i taunted cause he didn't "think i could get her"
> 
> Also when did i left you multiple times i just tanked 4 turret shots you weren't even coming and i left after i saw Amumu come
> 
> You asshole





Vae said:


> IF YOU HIT THE TURRET ONE MORE TIME INSTEAD OF TRYING TO ESCAPE YOU WOULD'VE GOTTEN IT.
> 
> Yes, the turret that's 1 hit away from death is worth giving Trist a triple kill for



now now fellas!

i landed some great ults that game. damn.

shame i couldn't save nim that time though  i'm sorry nim


----------



## Chausie (Sep 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Like if the 2 of you attacked the turret
> 
> I would've been able to just taunt trist
> And let you kill her
> ...



we kinda both wanted to back, we only sorta stayed cause you were insisting 

i think we should have just backed myself

but it doesn't matter now! the game is over


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 7, 2013)

you dont know chausie

YOU DONT KNOW
IT'S NOT ABOUT THE TURRET


It's about that disrespect by ignoring Trist
You don't KNOW
YOU DON'T


Anyway it's late so



Also Rengar is a very good jungler but you have to play very aggressively and gank much more often.
Don't even upgrade machete, go for Dorans and Triforce
You are on your way to diamond


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 7, 2013)

Kayle really isn't that strong as she would seem.
She only really excels against an assassin-style team.
Against wombo-combo AoE teams she just explodes and dies.
Only being played again because Zed popularity presumably on the rise.


----------



## Santí (Sep 7, 2013)

When playing Triforce Jungle Knifecat do you go Sheen > Phage and then grab Zeal last?


----------



## Chausie (Sep 7, 2013)

idk if i'd be able to play him, i think i'd be better at just tanky junglers 

also sivhd now at 86k USD raised in donations! 

he looks knackered now, but i guess he isn't resting til he's at 100k


----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2013)

None noob guys, tips for zed?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

Don't be a noob.


----------



## Chad (Sep 7, 2013)

You spam Zed's Q.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 7, 2013)

> When playing Triforce Jungle Knifecat do you go Sheen > Phage and then grab Zeal last?



probably phage for the extra health and the sticking power for ganks


----------



## Chausie (Sep 7, 2013)

and he made it to 104k

damn


----------



## αce (Sep 7, 2013)

so i come back to the internet after 24 hours and find out that reginald vs faker is a possibility
inb4 2v1 mid


----------



## αce (Sep 7, 2013)

well skt1 is the favourite for world's. faker is too op. ive never seen someone kill so fast with ahri. i didnnt even think it was possible.


----------



## αce (Sep 7, 2013)

unless they face eachother, i don't think any non-korean team is going to beat ozone or skt1 in a best of 5 in the semi-finals
although ozone has a pretty rough group stage
gambit is clutch to be honest, but i think the lanes favour ozone more.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

I can't see Ozone failing to get out of group stages.

Even if the group is hard, I just can't see that happening.


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2013)

Reginald should retire after worlds. I am sure they can find a better mid than him.


----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2013)

Faker the support slayer?


----------



## αce (Sep 7, 2013)

> I can't see Ozone failing to get out of group stages.
> 
> Even if the group is hard, I just can't see that happening.



even though i think imp is one of the best adc's in the world
mata, dade and dandy are the core of that team
as long as they bring their A-game it should be fine

dandy is the god



> Reginald should retire after worlds. I am sure they can find a better mid than him



you say that as if the rest of tsm has the say in who joins the team
it's reginalds team....




> Faker the support slayer?



It's pretty much his entire career. R.I.P. xhamster


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't think Reginald is that bad.

It's hard to find better mids than him in NA, the only one that comes to mind in terms of straight laning strength is Mancloud.


----------



## αce (Sep 7, 2013)

on a good day link is better than reginald. but yeah, most of the time reginald is top 2. 
too bad clg has the worst objective control in the game though.


oh well, faker is just on another level. this should be fun to be honest


----------



## αce (Sep 7, 2013)

i still hope that ozone wins
dandy quickly became one of my favourite players


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2013)

αce said:


> even though i think imp is one of the best adc's in the world
> mata, dade and dandy are the core of that team
> as long as they bring their A-game it should be fine
> 
> ...



Yeah but iirc CLG is hotshot's team. He stepped down and got a replacement who was good for the team and in reality despite the NA playoffs they did way better. Regi always uses the excuse of his fits that it's because he has so much to deal with. If he does then as a manager he should do what is best.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 7, 2013)

The difference is Hotshot was useless to the team and only pulling them down in terms of his limited play style.

Reginald is still going strong as a mid laner and has no reason to retire.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 7, 2013)

inb4 regi brings out next mind games and shits on faker

oh god, i think i would avoid reddit for the rest of the day 

faker killed me when he said he found his zed play 'astonishing'. if he finds his zed hilarious, imagine what he must think of his TF.


----------



## Darth (Sep 8, 2013)

lol Team OMG banned Mordekaiser against Royal PE in the Chinese Regional Finals.

legit.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 8, 2013)

Not the next upcoming champion by the way.


----------



## Darth (Sep 8, 2013)

whoa that guy who called it on reddit got it right.


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2013)

What's the set score and why is vi so pop suddenly?

oh hey wait


----------



## Guiness (Sep 8, 2013)

Vi is popular again because of TF buffs.

well EU was bringing her back but TF really gives her those stats she were missing for months now: dmg and now also lots of chase.


----------



## Darth (Sep 8, 2013)

Would have been plausible if people were consistently building Trinity on vi. Which they're not.


----------



## Xin (Sep 8, 2013)

I love Vi in ARAM.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> Would have been plausible if people were consistently building Trinity on vi. Which they're not.



wat

dude, that is exactly what people have been building on her. people began playing her again when they saw EU and KR playing her more often but with TF it just strengthens her resurgence in solo q.


----------



## Darth (Sep 8, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> *Spoiler*: _League Rant_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


solo queue too e z


Demonic Shaman said:


> On another news,
> 
> why is there so many kayles lately popping in my ranked games.


cause kayle is awesome


4N said:


> wat
> 
> dude, that is exactly what people have been building on her. people began playing her again when they saw EU and KR playing her more often but with TF it just strengthens her resurgence in solo q.



Uhm, not sure about you but from the competitive games I've seen where Vi has been used recently, I don't remember anyone building a Trinity Force on her once. 

Maybe in Normals or solo queue that's whatever. You can build whatever the fuck you want on anyone and still win if you're good. AP Gangplank/Hecarim case in point.


----------



## Didi (Sep 8, 2013)

Pfft

I've been always building TF on Vi before the buffs



but what darth says is right, no one in those korean games build it on her

they pick her because she's so fucking excellent in pick comps

which is exactly what's the meta right now in korea


----------



## Didi (Sep 8, 2013)

Also fuck, 0-2 now in my promo


should've not been nice to our last pick jungler and just went it myself

he went way too fucking squishy on heca

and he missed an easy as fuck baron smite

and after we won a teamfight 1-5 ofc my team first pushes well but then stays too long, gets killed and loses baron


and in the end we're running away from them and our adc decides to randomly split from us, making the enemy team engage and kill us


gg


people in silver have such an uncanny ability to throw


----------



## Chad (Sep 8, 2013)

I <3 the teams I get Bronze 5


----------



## Nim (Sep 8, 2013)

Bogard said:


> I <3 the teams I get Bronze 5



Do you play on EUW?
I'm not good either but maybe I can help you a bit with carrying yourself out of Bronze V. Just add "Nimchan" if you want.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 8, 2013)

Bogard said:


> I <3 the teams I get Bronze 5



Let's see

>Strike number 1 - BotRK + BT, no PD/Shiv
>Strike number 2 - Unnecessary Wriggles and Zephyr (where LW and defensive item would've been much better)

Also if you have such leads and still can't carry, maybe you should re-think the way you play the game.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe he should work on his farm.

I don't care how many kills you get, they lose value and CS is always better than kills.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh shit didn't even notice his farm
How do you have more farm as a jungler than a mid/adc?


----------



## Xin (Sep 8, 2013)

All cs belongs to me.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 8, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Not the next upcoming champion by the way.



Wow, that looks amazingly cool. what role do you think he will fill?


i do like how they're sharing things like this long before it's even scheduled for release


----------



## Chad (Sep 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Let's see
> 
> >Strike number 1 - BotRK + BT, no PD/Shiv
> >Strike number 2 - Unnecessary Wriggles and Zephyr (where LW and defensive item would've been much better)



I see, thanks for the item tips. I didn't really know if I should have just sold my machete or get wriggles.



Gogeta said:


> Oh shit didn't even notice his farm
> How do you have more farm as a jungler than a mid/adc?



1. Usually saving other lanes when jungle fails to gank, that's why my cs is kinda shit when I'm mid/adc.
2. Champs like Fizz and Akali are a little tougher to last hit since their auto attack is melee. I get poked too much early game.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 8, 2013)

ok you guys saying tf made me think twisted fate, then i was all 'wtf whats twisted fate got to do with vi'

then  i was confused for some more time before i figured out what you meant

alas the powers of little to no sleep


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 8, 2013)

Bogard said:


> I see, thanks for the item tips. I didn't really know if I should have just sold my machete or get wriggles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The entire point of farming is being able to farm while roaming around the map, that's why most pros can visit other lanes and still keep up with the 10 cs per minute.

Also Akali and Fizz might be a bit harder to last hit with but at level 6 you can just bully people away and CS for free.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 8, 2013)

So I just played with a friend who went Jungle Jax
He doesn't gank top and he doesn't gank mid because they're ''fed''
Got fed off the enemy jungler ganking but whatever
''Why didn't you gank bot?''
''They were doing okay''
Jesus fucking christ


----------



## Darth (Sep 8, 2013)

wow vae nobody cares.


----------



## Darth (Sep 8, 2013)

This just in, 

WE and IG are trash. Neither are going to Worlds. 

All hail our new Chinese overlords Royal Club and OMG!


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> wow vae nobody cares.



Why bother responding to my post if you don't care?

Just shoot yourself already, cuntface.


----------



## Darth (Sep 8, 2013)

wow vae i know a guy who shot himself because somebody else told him to. 

people like you are the fucking feces of society. you deserve to be incinerated and your genetic pool scourged from the surface of the planet. 

also nobody currs.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh noeeees.

I'm so insulted.


----------



## Darth (Sep 8, 2013)

mission accomplished.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 8, 2013)

Hady is a rude person who likes to hurt others feelings.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> wow vae i know a guy who shot himself because somebody else told him to.
> 
> people like you are the fucking feces of society. you deserve to be incinerated and your genetic pool scourged from the surface of the planet.
> 
> also nobody currs.



so i was about to say 'didn't you spell  faeces wrong' but i guess people spell it that way in other parts.

gets so odd when you are used to something being spelled a certain way, and pretty much get it drilled into you(like with oestrogen and paediatric, for example) then see it spelled missing letters. i mean, everyone knows the colour/color thing, it's other words that i notice.


----------



## Darth (Sep 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> something being spelled a certain way,





**


----------



## Chausie (Sep 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> **



shush im sleeping


----------



## Darth (Sep 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> shush im sleeping



I've never heard of someone posting on NF in their sleep. 

What a fascinating condition. You should present yourself to science. Who knows? You could make millions! MILLIONS!


----------



## Chausie (Sep 8, 2013)

and wait spelled and spelt is fine


----------



## Darth (Sep 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> spelt is fine



Not unless we're talking about Wheat my dear.


----------



## Darth (Sep 8, 2013)

Although I suppose since the UK is full of so many Wheat farmers they must use the word "Spelt" all the time. 

So I guess it flies there.

Most definitely spelled in the US tho.


----------



## Maerala (Sep 8, 2013)

Riot said:
			
		

> The community's been asking for a dragon champion for some time



Who is Shyvana?


----------



## Guiness (Sep 8, 2013)

some chick who has a thing for michael jarvan.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 8, 2013)

zzz

too many junglers think that the way they should gank is through a rotation

You don't have to wait a minute at mid, it aint' happening
You can go top again since the guy just pushed to the turret without wards and/or the enemy jungler is there, so you can countergank.

You see bot being opened and vulnerable even though you just ganked it, you don't have to start from the begining and go top no matter what, go bot again until the enemy realizes and stops fucking up, if that ever happens.

Too many people just follow a certain route and follow it no matter what.


----------



## Darth (Sep 8, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Who is Shyvana?



Some angsty blue Lizard woman who can jump real far once every couple minutes.


----------



## Didi (Sep 8, 2013)

RIOT PLS


WTF


GRAND FINALS

AT


5


FUCKING


AM


FUCK YOU




welp there goes my sleep

At least I was already probably going to miss most of group stages anyway because of my study association's 20th anniversary (celebrated the whole week, 16-20), but fuuuuuuuck


Aside from a very few matches that start at a respectable 9 PM, they're all in the middle of the fucking night


Why ;_;


----------



## Xin (Sep 8, 2013)

What timezone is that?


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2013)

I think Shyv should be played more. She's so damn dominant in game.


----------



## Didi (Sep 8, 2013)

CEST is central europe standard time or something like that?

It's GMT+1, aka Amsterdam, Paris, Rome, etc


edit: central european summer time


----------



## Cronos (Sep 8, 2013)

well, i guess i'm not watching worlds


----------



## Didi (Sep 8, 2013)

I understand you can't please everyone with timezones


but europe has their biggest server and should thus be one of their largest potential viewerbases (especially since, because of the international wildcard, we effectively have 4 teams going, the most out of any region)

So you'd think they'd at least try to accommodate for us (which is very easily done by having the matches start in the morning or around noon in california, making it comfortably in the evening for us)


This decision really baffles me


----------



## Darth (Sep 8, 2013)

Didi said:


> RIOT PLS
> 
> 
> WTF
> ...





Cronos said:


> well, i guess i'm not watching worlds



yep our timezones suck. 

gg rito.


----------



## αce (Sep 8, 2013)

lol at all the eu crying on reddit
one region HAD to get shafted considering the massive time zone differences


the finals are in LA, so it couldn't have been north america
viewership in China/Korea/SEA is larger than EU by a wide margin


deal with it


----------



## αce (Sep 8, 2013)

> but europe has their biggest server and should thus be one of their largest potential viewerbases (especially since, because of the international wildcard, we effectively have 4 teams going, the most out of any region)



If you count China, SEA and Korea as seperate regions, then yes Eu is larger. But all those regions are in the same time zone, so no, EU does not make up the largest potential viewerbase. Eastern asia does.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm in NA and some of those times are still pretty late. There's always VoDs though.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 8, 2013)

Treerone said:


> I'm in NA and some of those times are still pretty late. There's always VoDs though.



It's not that late. It's a great time if you just get out of school and work during the day and you can watch it at night.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 8, 2013)

AND AOSHINNNNNN


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> AND AOSHINNNNNN





> *
> 
> As  the League of Legends community expands and grows around the world, so  too do our influences and inspirations for the game. We thought it would  be fun to give you guys a very early peek at one of the champions we're  working on while he's still in the early stages. Meet Ao Shin, a  powerful storm dragon and guardian of the natural world. Legend holds  that when Ionia faces its greatest crisis, Ao Shin will descend from the  sky.
> 
> ...


finally more dragons


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I think Shyv should be played more. She's so damn dominant in game.



no CC


----------



## αce (Sep 8, 2013)

another reason to use dragon slayer vayne


----------



## Darth (Sep 8, 2013)

pft. there are like barely any reasons to use dragon slayer vayne when there's so few dragons to slay.

Heartseeker Vayne on the other hand makes PERFECT sense cause everybody has a heart just waiting to get skewered by a silver bolt.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 8, 2013)

Aoshin is fucking amazing.


----------



## Didi (Sep 8, 2013)

αce said:


> If you count China, SEA and Korea as seperate regions, then yes Eu is larger. But all those regions are in the same time zone, so no, EU does not make up the largest potential viewerbase. Eastern asia does.



I guess that's true


But I'm still butthurt


----------



## Darth (Sep 8, 2013)

ace i'll have you know that China, SEA, and Korea are NOT all in the same timezone. China alone is split across several timezones.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 8, 2013)

to all the angry euros


----------



## Darth (Sep 8, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> to all the angry euros



what about the africans, asians, and Antarticans that were also inconvenienced by this schedule?

HMMMMMMMM?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 8, 2013)

implying i care


----------



## Guiness (Sep 8, 2013)

the level of mean has risen considerably in this thread the last 2 pages.

i beg of ya, let it stop. heal the hurt. help make the world a better place _today_.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 8, 2013)

go to hell kyle


----------



## Guiness (Sep 8, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> go to hell kyle



....................................

:\

wow dude

reaaaaaaaaaaaaal


----------



## Didi (Sep 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> ace i'll have you know that China, SEA, and Korea are NOT all in the same timezone. China alone is split across several timezones.







It's actually always the same time, wherever you are in China (except for Hong Kong I believe, but that's a special zone in all things)



Yes, geographically it would be big enough to be in several time zones


But the GLORIOUS LEADERS of China have decided it shall always be China Time*, regardless of location


*may not be actual name of time zone



4N said:


> the level of mean has risen considerably in this thread the last 2 pages.
> 
> i beg of ya, let it stop. heal the hurt. help make the world a better place _today_.




eat shit 4n


----------



## Guiness (Sep 8, 2013)

suck my dick didi

all of you can die. fck this shit. i lost all faith in humanity.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 8, 2013)

Losing faith in humanity over a LoL thread on an anime site.
When it's mostly banter, Kyle, no need to be so uptight.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 8, 2013)

It's all jokes you emo fuck


----------



## αce (Sep 8, 2013)

go to hell 4n


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2013)

RemChu said:


> no CC



She has CC and is quite tanky.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 8, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> She has CC and is quite tanky.



What CC, her Ult? Which she gets at lvl 6 while other junglers have CC before that? The Ult which is unreliable?


Why not play Nautilus? Fuckton of CC, and also very naturally tanky. If you want a counterjungler there are much better choices than Shyvana


----------



## Nim (Sep 8, 2013)

promotion games to silver I >.< wish me luck, I'll need it


----------



## αce (Sep 8, 2013)

well naut isn't really a counter jungler but yeah if you want cc
there are moving cc characters like mao and naut


if you want to counter jungle AND have cc just play jarvan
shits op


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What CC, her Ult? Which she gets at lvl 6 while other junglers have CC before that? The Ult which is unreliable?
> 
> 
> Why not play Nautilus? Fuckton of CC, and also very naturally tanky. If you want a counterjungler there are much better choices than Shyvana



was talking about her top lane though.


----------



## αce (Sep 8, 2013)

i get to see skt vs tsm
TWICE


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 8, 2013)

I have played her a bit top lane it's strong but a bit hairy.
You can win lane and bully but you can't really carry.


----------



## αce (Sep 8, 2013)

i have a tendency to build sunfire cape on everyone i go with top lane
its a problem


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2013)

Idk. I did a lot of work yesterday and dealt with a full build shyv which was a pain to deal with. I mean I was jax and killing shit but hey.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 8, 2013)

Nasus cannot escape me forever


----------



## Didi (Sep 8, 2013)

wtf riot


riot pls


I was 0-2 in promo to gold series

I win a game 

and now I'm at 98 lp

 instead of you know
being 1-2 in my series



wtf


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 8, 2013)

You sure you even in Silver I.
Maybe you been drinking, son.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 8, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Nasus cannot escape me forever



good job. you are almost there ;o


----------



## Didi (Sep 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> You sure you even in Silver I.
> Maybe you been drinking, son.



I'm positive

after my loss today I was at 2 losses and still in promo


then I win, bam, 98 lp, fuck yo promo


like


riot pls


----------



## Sansa (Sep 8, 2013)

Why do you lose LP for a loss during your promo and you don't regain it during a win?

Tbh, I think the promo system should automatically put you back at 100lp if you fail your promo.

It's only fair to me.


----------



## Didi (Sep 8, 2013)

Meh, I've only once lost a promo and I was back at 100 after 1 win




BUT I STILL WANT TO KNOW WHY WINNING A MATCH MADE ME LOSE MY PROMO


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 8, 2013)

Because fuck you that's why


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 8, 2013)

I'mvery bitter ddon't mind ms


----------



## Didi (Sep 8, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> Because fuck you that's why





May the abyss claim you


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 8, 2013)

Keep that abyss stuff away from me


----------



## Didi (Sep 8, 2013)

Why


There's nothing wrong with the abyss






It can't harm you


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 8, 2013)

Didi said:


> Why
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the abyss
> ...



They seem friendly


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2013)

wish Artorias had more to him than "arggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhh" I like Dark Souls but it needs more personality for the bosses. Especially some as big as the 4 knights.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 8, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Nasus cannot escape me forever



350 vs 30 wins



Also, fuck you Foreign.

The time schedule for Season 2 World Finals was also bad for EU, we're used to it, if it started any later in NA it would be too late for NA and any earlier, it would be even earlier in EU.
I have no problem waking up at 5AM, just go to bed at 10PM.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 8, 2013)

a lot of the bosses had personalities they were just subtle


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2013)

More like very subtle.


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah but it's not shown. Also, the whole find the story out yourself is kinda stupid. I think many prefer you being told the story or have your events changing it.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL CHAOX AND QTPIE SUB WARS IS SO GOOD


----------



## Didi (Sep 8, 2013)

blue side is qtpie subscribers, purple side chaox subscribers?


it's pretty damn funny anyway


----------



## Didi (Sep 8, 2013)

Santi is that you on Zac?


I would not be surprised


cuz he only has one mode: go in


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 8, 2013)

HAHAHAHA CHAOX CAIT SOLD PD FOR STATIKK SHIV LAOAOALAOALAOAAOOALAOAL.


----------



## Didi (Sep 8, 2013)

BASED WEEDWIZARD420XXX


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 8, 2013)

VLAD DA BESTO.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 8, 2013)

If only I was subbed to qtpie and gold on NA.


----------



## Didi (Sep 8, 2013)

don't pick on the nidalee tho


he's only 9


----------



## Didi (Sep 8, 2013)

ahahahahaha


chaox you fucking noob


making asdfasdf the password


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 8, 2013)

Chaox is a dumbass, made his password asdfasdf


----------



## Nim (Sep 8, 2013)

Lost promo ;;
First game - 0/7/0 Caitlyn at, I think, 12 minutes, flashing in 3-4 enemys and stuff
Second game - Our Shen wanted to "splitpush" (more like freezing the lane actually) the whole time, didn't ult to us when the teamfight started, went afk because we "got caught" all the time and didn't let him splitpush

sjhfdksjfh I'm so sad


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 8, 2013)

This gold sub war is worse than Bronze and Silver


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 8, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Lost promo ;;
> First game - 0/7/0 Caitlyn at, I think, 12 minutes, flashing in 3-4 enemys and stuff
> Second game - Our Shen wanted to "splitpush" (more like freezing the lane actually) the whole time, didn't ult to us when the teamfight started, went afk because we "got caught" all the time and didn't let him splitpush
> 
> sjhfdksjfh I'm so sad



Oi, don't worry about it, you'll easily 2-0 it next time


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 8, 2013)

Qtpies Ezreal's LoL name is the same name as a transsexual porn star


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> 350 vs 30 wins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's probably not going to start at 5 AM right away (the matches I mean). I remember the finals last year, the time was suppose to be 6 PM or something and it started an hour later. Plus they did the all stars a vs all stars b last year at the start.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 8, 2013)

I still want to watch the intro.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 8, 2013)

So much rage about the timezones on reddit though.

NA got fucked over by All Stars, we get fucked over by worlds.

Waking up at 5am isn't THAT bad.


----------



## αce (Sep 8, 2013)

TIL Eu is full of a bunch of babies


----------



## Guiness (Sep 8, 2013)

i had to wake up almost every morning at 0430 am for 4 months

EU need to drop those balls and stop crying. its not that bad. only gotta do it for like 2 weeks. and i bet it'll be exciting and very worth your time to sacrifice some sleep if you really feel that strongly about watching Worlds.

also, fcking shit. no one really believes in vulcan beating ozone. inb4 they surprise us all with a victory over them.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 8, 2013)

I still don't get what's wrong with watching the VoD's. Do you really want to watch the _twitch chat_ spam? What's the difference.


----------



## αce (Sep 8, 2013)

> also, fcking shit. no one really believes in vulcan beating ozone. inb4 they surprise us all with a victory over them.



I can safely say that this isn't going to happen. They are outclassed in every lane. Zuna is beyond outclassed.


----------



## αce (Sep 8, 2013)

Also, Dandy is the god


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 8, 2013)

I feel worse for Asia than I do for EU.

EU just have to wake up early, for Asia it's during school/work hours.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 8, 2013)

Treerone said:


> I still don't get what's wrong with watching the VoD's. Do you really want to watch the _twitch chat_ spam? What's the difference.



the hype. the feel. being able to see those plays live and just talk about with friends then and there. the matches start during the weekend so i'll be watching them luckily. you guys better be on skype.



αce said:


> I can safely say that this isn't going to happen. They are outclassed in every lane. Zuna is beyond outclassed.



zuna's cockiness shows in his style of play. i don't think any pro adc is bad and i know mos topt korean laners would probably be stronger than NA laners but perhaps we are too hard on Zuna? also, its because they are outclassed xmithie will have to do extra work to try to carry. 

but if lee is xmithie's strongest jungler, and if its dandy's strongest jungler, then chances are it'll probably be banned. is xmithie as proficient on other junglers like he is with lee?


----------



## Guiness (Sep 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> I feel worse for Asia than I do for EU.
> 
> EU just have to wake up early, for Asia it's during school/work hours.



and we finally see a downside to having a culture as big as e-sports in korea


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 8, 2013)

As if they won't be streaming worlds on their laptops during school/work.
Since they do have a large gaming culture it'll be considered quite the perk.


----------



## αce (Sep 8, 2013)

> zuna's cockiness shows in his style of play. i don't think any pro adc is bad and i know mos topt korean laners would probably be stronger than NA laners but perhaps we are too hard on Zuna? also, its because they are outclassed xmithie will have to do extra work to try to carry.



It's not just his cockiness. His mechanics are not on par with Imp and Mata. If they get spotted with the early vision ward in lane before the minions spawn and Ozone forces a 2v2 they are going to get fucked. Especially since they won't get any jungler help. Dandy just follows the other jungler around the map and makes their life hard.




> but if lee is xmithie's strongest jungler, and if its dandy's strongest jungler, then chances are it'll probably be banned. is xmithie as proficient on other junglers like he is with lee?



well this depends on blue or purple side
ozone is never going to lose on blue side against vulcun


ozone is just going to leave lee, zed, vayne and thresh open and they have first pick



and then what does vulcun do? do they ban all those? what about TF?
yeah they are fucked. they are probably going to ban zed since dade on zed is pretty much an insta loss


it doesn't matter if xsmithie gets lee or not


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 8, 2013)

Are people actually complaining about the times that much?

How is this worse from last year? Last year times were at 6:30 PM for the west coast of the US (Well technically 7:30 PM, it started later because of the intro) which was 3:30 AM / 4:30 AM for the Europeans. 

It is honestly not that bad, I would wake up early just to watch it or just watch the vods like I did with OGN. 

How are they going to arrange it any better to make all the regions happy >_>


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2013)

Wish it happened in the summer. Got school.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 8, 2013)

Just watch the stream later if needed


----------



## αce (Sep 8, 2013)

> How are they going to arrange it any better to make all the regions happy >_>



They can't. For viewership purposes, EU was going to get the short end of the stick. It sucks but they have to deal with it. No one in their right mind is going to fuck over China, SEA and Korea just to make EU happy. They need to get over it. The amount of crying is just bad. Now I know why wadhateseu. 

NA didn't cry this hard when all stars was at 3 a.m.
And we haven't cried when we had to wake up at 6 a.m. to watch OGN group/playoffs (which is a longer period of time than worlds is)
or 5 a.m to watch OGN finals.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 8, 2013)

also, riot really does need the money. they just have more to gain and its ultimately better for business.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 8, 2013)

fckers bet they wished they lived in CA and WA right now. 

:imondatgoodkushandalcoholigotsomedownbitchesicancall

Hue.


----------



## αce (Sep 8, 2013)

that song is terrible
but okay


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 8, 2013)

αce said:


> They can't. For viewership purposes, EU was going to get the short end of the stick. It sucks but they have to deal with it. No one in their right mind is going to fuck over China, SEA and Korea just to make EU happy. They need to get over it. The amount of crying is just bad. Now I know why wadhateseu.
> 
> NA didn't cry this hard when all stars was at 3 a.m.
> And we haven't cried when we had to wake up at 6 a.m. to watch OGN group/playoffs (which is a longer period of time than worlds is)
> or 5 a.m to watch OGN finals.



There's a huge difference between OGN, All Stars and World Finals though.

NA vieweship is also lower than EU, to be fair.

Anyway, last year I watched all the matches without issue because I was unemployed, can't do that this year since I have school.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 8, 2013)

but i like it. 

i keep jamming to it every time i hear it, i dunno why.


----------



## αce (Sep 8, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7omQvG-Efw[/youtube]

2:30


if this mvp ozone shows up
prepare your panties


----------



## Chausie (Sep 8, 2013)

The thing I dislike when people get drunk or enjoy drug often isn't the smell, or that they waste all their money, or that it's illegal. Not my life, they can do what they want with it.

What pisses me of is the fact that they become so fucking inconsiderate to anything and anyone around them.

Making the affected people stressed out, feel like shit, lose their own money, and just generally feel helpless.

Then it is completely pointless to bring anything up on how they act when like this.

I know, not the right place for a rant, but I don't post anywhere else and I need to vent. Just fucking pissed off right now.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 8, 2013)

inb4 wad.

or was it wae?


----------



## αce (Sep 8, 2013)

doa and monte commented on this
korean supports are now running this page a lot
especially on zyra


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 8, 2013)

αce said:


> doa and monte commented on this
> korean supports are now running this page a lot
> especially on zyra



I like having a biscuit/ward tho


----------



## Chausie (Sep 8, 2013)

αce said:


> doa and monte commented on this
> korean supports are now running this page a lot
> especially on zyra



i do something similar on tanky supports sometimes. what runes they go with that? and why zyra in particular


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 8, 2013)

Wae, combination of WAD and Vae.


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> The thing I dislike when people get drunk or enjoy drug often isn't the smell, or that they waste all their money, or that it's illegal. Not my life, they can do what they want with it.
> 
> What pisses me of is the fact that they become so fucking inconsiderate to anything and anyone around them.
> 
> ...


I feel like I should know the answer.

Well sooner or later they will realize how much of a time waste it is to do drugs.

Or you can beat them.


αce said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7omQvG-Efw[/youtube]
> 
> 2:30
> 
> ...



That's the thing. I never wear panties


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 8, 2013)

I feel like that's a sweeping generilization but okay.
I'm clean now too but still many people don't act that way.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> I feel like that's a sweeping generilization but okay.
> I'm clean now too but still many people don't act that way.



it is, of people i know, as i can only say what i have seen.

you are a different case, you went to get clean and improve yourself. i have a lot of respect for you for that. wish some people i know would listen and try improve themselves too, instead of bringing people around them down.


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2013)

Imagine the potential in competetive games

[youtube]0IuA9uLb44s[/youtube]


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 8, 2013)

Only if played right.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 8, 2013)

My dad used to smuggle drugs when he was around 20, always high, did everything.

Now he's been clean from smoking, drugs and alcohol for 25 years.

I am proud.

Now he's the nicest dad, always supportive.

Before I was born he would hang out with the worst people, he even got hunted by Hell's Angels at one point.
GG badass dad.


----------



## Darth (Sep 9, 2013)

wow vae.

nobody cares.


----------



## Santí (Sep 9, 2013)

That Storm Dragon Champion concept looks cool as fuck.

I'll really be looking forward to seeing him in the future.


----------



## Xin (Sep 9, 2013)

Didn't expect the world championship to be so soon.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 9, 2013)

hearthstone eu keys, pls blizzard


----------



## Darth (Sep 9, 2013)

Cronos said:


> hearthstone eu keys, pls blizzard



I don't even know what Hearthstone is. Stop asking here cronos none of us play it.


----------



## Xin (Sep 9, 2013)

I think it's some WoW related online cardgame or something like that.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> I don't even know what Hearthstone is. Stop asking here cronos none of us play it.



just because you don't doesn't mean nobody does, don't tell me what to do. bitch


----------



## Darth (Sep 9, 2013)

Cronos said:


> just because you don't doesn't mean nobody does, don't tell me what to do. bitch


----------



## Chad (Sep 9, 2013)

Everyday, I get at least two of these type of teams.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 9, 2013)

It's okay... if you play support


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 9, 2013)

So I just watched a vod of Bischu playing with Flame, Ambition, HooN, Imp, Loco, Flahm, Coco, Swift and Belzeehan.

Good game


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 9, 2013)

And          ?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 9, 2013)

And it was glorious.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 9, 2013)

Darth  pls


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 9, 2013)

What has Hady done now?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2013)

Good news to all today and just as planned.
Wesley the troll has finally been banned.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 9, 2013)

who is wesley


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 9, 2013)

A troll            .


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 9, 2013)

What the hell WAD
How can you such a thing about a fellow player

How can you be happy about something like that zz


----------



## Darth (Sep 9, 2013)

wat did he get banned for?


----------



## Cronos (Sep 9, 2013)

hey i'm all for people getting banned! yay!

i'll celebrate by going to the gym, bye


----------



## Chausie (Sep 9, 2013)

why was he banned?

he was an odd one


----------



## Darth (Sep 9, 2013)

noworries, he'll be back eventually.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 9, 2013)

Lmao, banned.


----------



## αce (Sep 9, 2013)

vae is the king of saying shit no one cares about


----------



## Cronos (Sep 9, 2013)

ace, marry me


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 9, 2013)

Ace is the king of stealing shit, including CS, cares and bikes.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 9, 2013)

cares


----------



## Darth (Sep 9, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> cares



ace stole all of our cares so now nobody cares about anything vae says


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 9, 2013)

That was the point, yes.


----------



## αce (Sep 9, 2013)

new sivir model made me sexually aroused


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 9, 2013)

[youtube]yEwne-IEG9s[/youtube]

Beastly.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 9, 2013)

The curse of being black in this world lol. Everyone assumes they'll steal your bike.


----------



## Darth (Sep 9, 2013)

as usual that guy makes some quality weapons. 

lol @ ironstylus fanboying over the sword.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 9, 2013)

I want to get Payday 2 but I'm broke.

WAT DO.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 9, 2013)

Nothing really since you don't have the money to buy it


----------



## Darth (Sep 9, 2013)

Get over it and play League instead.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 9, 2013)

could ask someone else to get it for you

and no one knows why wesley was banned?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 9, 2013)

Chausie said:


> could ask someone else to get it for you
> 
> and no one knows why wesley was banned?



It's 30 euros, I'm not gonna get someone to buy that for me


----------



## Chausie (Sep 9, 2013)

then i suppose you will have to make do without, won't you


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 9, 2013)

NO, I REFUSE.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2013)

Does anyone know if you get gold rewards if you decay?
Is it highest rating or do you have to keep yourself in gold and stay?


----------



## Darth (Sep 9, 2013)

pretty sure it's highest achieved rating.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 9, 2013)

vae just rob a bank


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 9, 2013)

Okay, rob a bank to rob banks in game.


----------



## Darth (Sep 9, 2013)

seems legit.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 9, 2013)

pretty much

im sure theyd understand


----------



## Santí (Sep 9, 2013)

αce said:


> new sivir model made me sexually aroused



+1 taste.



Vae said:


> I want to get Payday 2 but I'm broke.
> 
> WAT DO.



It's called employment, you child.


----------



## Darth (Sep 9, 2013)

there are no jobs in sweden.


----------



## Santí (Sep 9, 2013)

Sweden isn't half as poor as Dominican Republic and I have a good job.

Fucking bullshit.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 9, 2013)

Do you guys know what champion pages like these are called?



If so where can I find blank ones?

Edit: nvm did it


----------



## OS (Sep 9, 2013)

You should have stayed in Merica.


----------



## Darth (Sep 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> You should have stayed in Merica.



Yo Weeb. Don't talk about shit you don't know anything about.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm too lazy to study and work at the same time.

First world problems


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 9, 2013)

So a friend on NA is offering me a free Arkham Origins if I carry him to gold.

But I'm lazy


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 9, 2013)

Excellent news Vae


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 9, 2013)

Someone pretend to be me and carry him for me.

I want that game.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 9, 2013)

Good thing this is a recruitment center for ELO boosters


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 9, 2013)

> Cassiopeia
> 
> This looks to be a big hehe
> 
> ...



I think this is unwarranted

I mean, thats clearly an overbuff!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm not sure how I feel about that olaf change..


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 9, 2013)

TIL all CC done to Poppy from non-Ulted target is ignored.
What this means is, if you cast it say on the support Sona who has already used her Ult, you can safely kill both of their carries without anything or anyone being able to interrupt you.

What the fuck that's broken.
I thought DMG invulnerability was enough as it is, but CC too? I noticed that in my last few games and i thought that was a bug.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 9, 2013)

His w attack speed steroid is huge and goes well with his new e passive I guess

I still don't like him losing the out passive when used tho


----------



## Austin (Sep 9, 2013)

i met a diamond elo booster in one of my classes


----------



## Guiness (Sep 9, 2013)

olaf and cass changes? where?


----------



## Guiness (Sep 9, 2013)

holy shi-

kat buffs to her ult are huge 0_0


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 9, 2013)

These are only PBE changes but yeah it seems next patch Riot wants to change Cass, Olaf, and Kat the most.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 9, 2013)

More Olaf changes. What...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I think this is unwarranted
> 
> I mean, thats clearly an overbuff!



This is balanced imo. I mean an ultimate that has no cooldown and no mana with a bigger range. Cass needed this.

Besides what can go wrong.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 9, 2013)

4N said:


> holy shi-
> 
> kat buffs to her ult are huge 0_0



the damage is increaased, but getting the full 2.5 seconds is gonna be almost impossible

in the right comp though shes gonna hit like a truck


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2013)

Guys it's just the usual PBE errors just relax. 
Remember when Shen's ult was gonna be 5000 range max?


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2013)

WAD when do you get home?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2013)

Should be September 29 I think.
And then we can play based Link.


----------



## OS (Sep 9, 2013)

NOt league but this is too cool

[youtube]7DSvCoLm7Tk[/youtube]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2013)

Based Ace the three amigos is back in action this weekend.
Crashing at your new place, mp, such a good friend.


----------



## αce (Sep 9, 2013)

that korean inven thread on c9 isn't completely inaccurate
although ozone and skt1 have shown they have top notch analysts and coaches and najin sword has had an eternity to practice
they should be fine against meteos


it's funny because on inven (korean reddit), dandy is circle jerked just as much as meteos is


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2013)

Nevermind it's next week so prepare that couch.
You better not slack on touring us or be a slouch.


----------



## αce (Sep 9, 2013)

wait what
dude i just started school
bad timing


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 9, 2013)

its ok ace

we will be gentle


----------



## αce (Sep 9, 2013)

im down to play
if anyone wants


----------



## Guiness (Sep 9, 2013)

no one wants to visit little ol' me in WA? ;o


----------



## αce (Sep 9, 2013)

i think the jungle
is my new calling


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2013)

How are you going to try to excuse yourself with school.
Since when do people have classes on the weekend, fool!


----------



## Guiness (Sep 9, 2013)

im convinced WAD keeps a dictionary beside his computer.

there is no way he can keep these fresh rhymes off the top of his head.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2013)

First off, I'm on my phone, second I am rather eloquent.
Third, I'm way too lazy to multitasking I thought this was evident.
Also, where exactly in Washington do you stay, young Kyle?
I have family in Bellingham who I'll visit during the holidays for a while.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 9, 2013)

i'm in the tacoma area

i live on base though.


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2013)

Jistawr, is your dupe level 30 yet?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 10, 2013)

You're all cunts.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 10, 2013)

we care vae


----------



## Darth (Sep 10, 2013)

4N said:


> we care vae


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm sure you do Kyle.

Since every time I've insulted you, you get sad


----------



## Santí (Sep 10, 2013)

αce said:


> i think the jungle
> is my new calling



Based play makers.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 10, 2013)

Vae no one cares.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'm sure you do Kyle.
> 
> Since every time I've insulted you, you get sad





Demonic Shaman said:


> Vae no one cares.



like that echo vae?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 10, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Vae no one cares.



Wow, so rude.

Fite me IRL Terry.


----------



## Santí (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't think this bodes well for my ping...


----------



## Xin (Sep 10, 2013)

Santi. 

I want to play a game with you.

You're said to be as crazy as I am. Especially in aram.


----------



## Xin (Sep 10, 2013)

But I have no time right now, since I'm currently working.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 10, 2013)

So I don't know if I can actually watch all the group stages games that I'm interested in, watching vods isn't the same thing


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> So I don't know if I can actually watch all the group stages games that I'm interested in, watching vods isn't the same thing



People on reddit requested a re-broadcast. They might do that, I don't remember if they did that last year though.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 10, 2013)

[youtube]83xwVVvbjC8[/youtube]

dem koreans out for regi's blood


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 10, 2013)

Kyle we can totally hang out if you're around for the holidays.
I will just head down to Seattle and pick you up along the ways.


----------



## Darth (Sep 10, 2013)

riot got rid of my html's


----------



## Santí (Sep 10, 2013)

You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) need to Vacay in Puerto Plata.

I know bitches and places that'll get your dicks wet.


----------



## OS (Sep 10, 2013)

Too bad there is no vid of when Regi insults Dade.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 10, 2013)

You know what was nice about being banned?  I was able to see Darth's Leona set!  I have images and sigs turned off because alot of them are perverted, but it was good to see another admirer of my most played Champ.


----------



## Xin (Sep 10, 2013)

90% of the LoL community:


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 10, 2013)

I've talked to a few Diamond people, and they all pretty much agree that generally the best top laners are the best split pushers or those with teamfight abilities like Zac/Lissandra

So i've also noticed that lately Dyrus has picked up Jax again and considering his match history, probably re-learning him for a potential worlds pick.
What is interesting for me is that Dyrus has picked up Hydra very often, so i've thought of a potential playstyle/build.


Problem is it feels like Trynd 0.8
Basically, Hydra into BotRK, with your main intention being split pushing. You lack the damage of Triforce however BotRK is still there for any potential duels, and the Hydra wave-clear is just so great.
Would this work out?


----------



## Didi (Sep 10, 2013)

Qualified for a new series


wish me luck


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 10, 2013)

Good luck Didi


----------



## Didi (Sep 10, 2013)

asdflkajsdfkl



>non promotion series
everybody's happy and nice
>promotion series
everybody's angry and flaming


EVERY FUCKING TIME


our varus raged so hard at our leona he even made her go afk for a bit
and all because she didn't get wards or something her first back, and didn't move exactly as he wanted her to

btw he was fucking shite


almost won the game too but fucking kayle ult + lulu ult shut down our pick comp (ahri+vi+vayne) pretty hard



welp 0-1


----------



## Darth (Sep 10, 2013)

DIDI WAIT FOR ME I CARRY U THRU IT NP


----------



## Didi (Sep 10, 2013)

okay we play tonight


----------



## Darth (Sep 10, 2013)

k, PM me here or message me on skype when u wanna pley.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 10, 2013)

Some post looking for a duo partner.

''Looking for Gold 3+ ADC to duo with.

Silver 3, Plat 4 Season 2''

Plat 4 totally existed back then 

Look him up ''Highest achieved rating: Silver''

Why do people lie about that shit


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 10, 2013)

Newest Naruto was shit, newest Bleach was meh and newest One Piece was good for the background knowledge.


----------



## Darth (Sep 10, 2013)

are u kidding? naruto was awesome.

"AND ONCE AGAIN THE DAY IS SAVED THANKS TO, THE THIRD HOKAGE" 

*crowd cheers enthusiastically*


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 10, 2013)

DID I TELL YOU THAT THE JUUBI WAS A TREE ONCE AND HE GOT MAD BECAUSE HIS FRUIT WAS STOLEN?


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 10, 2013)

Bleach was zzz too

I was expecting Kyoraku
Not this little dickweed


----------



## Guiness (Sep 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I couldnt help hut think wtf readijg the chapter.

Like srsly, a tree? And it was a fcking woman that did it.

These bitches be the cores of the problems in this manga


----------



## Darth (Sep 10, 2013)

whoa kyle there's no need to be sexist! That's just being cruel. 

No wonder everyone seems to hate you so much recently. 

Wow dude way to be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Santí (Sep 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I've talked to a few Diamond people, and they all pretty much agree that generally the best top laners are the best split pushers or those with teamfight abilities like Zac/Lissandra
> 
> So i've also noticed that lately Dyrus has picked up Jax again and considering his match history, probably re-learning him for a potential worlds pick.
> What is interesting for me is that Dyrus has picked up Hydra very often, so i've thought of a potential playstyle/build.
> ...



With my Rengar top I usually built Hydra last item due to its wavepushing ability and the effectiveness of (intelligently) splitting with him end game (when his split is already stupid strong).

When I feel like I don't need hydra, I'd get a Yomuu's.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I've talked to a few Diamond people, and they all pretty much agree that generally the best top laners are the best split pushers or those with teamfight abilities like Zac/Lissandra
> 
> So i've also noticed that lately Dyrus has picked up Jax again and considering his match history, probably re-learning him for a potential worlds pick.
> What is interesting for me is that Dyrus has picked up Hydra very often, so i've thought of a potential playstyle/build.
> ...



Zac top is a little easier to beat now because it's easier to step on his passive so he won't sustain as much. I haven't really faced Lissandra top to be honest, and I really don't want to. 

Lately I've been trying to play Vlad top and just split push all day but every time I play Vlad, everyone loses their lane and all I can do is split push until my team and I are powerful enough to teamfight.


----------



## Santí (Sep 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> whoa kyle there's no need to be sexist! That's just being cruel.
> 
> No wonder everyone seems to hate you so much recently.
> 
> Wow dude way to be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



What he says is true though. In the bible, Eve ate the forbidden fruit off the tree. In Nardo, some bitch did the same shit and cursed humanity.

It's Bible AND manga confirmed. Woman doomed Humanity and I now have the scans to prove it.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> whoa kyle there's no need to be sexist! That's just being cruel.
> 
> No wonder everyone seems to hate you so much recently.
> 
> Wow dude way to be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



I knew he was gay, he hates women so he turned to the penis instead.


----------



## Darth (Sep 10, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Zac top is a little easier to beat now because it's easier to step on his passive so he won't sustain as much. I haven't really faced Lissandra top to be honest, and I really don't want to.
> 
> Lately I've been trying to play Vlad top and just split push all day but every time I play Vlad, everyone loses their lane and all I can do is split push until my team and I are powerful enough to teamfight.



playing zac is also a little trickier know cause they made the radius smaller for you to step on your own blobs to pick them up. so it's harder to heal off of trades now and still position well.

fuck i hate it when riot nerfs a champ through gameplay changes instead of just nerfing numbers. I can deal with numbers damnit.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 10, 2013)

what you on about a tree for?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 10, 2013)

Pool Party Lee and Renekton are out in store now, the entire bundle is out but those are the only new skins you can buy alone.

EDIT: Graves now too.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 10, 2013)

fucking lol, a tree. a forbidden fruit? 

seems like he's been reading the bible.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 10, 2013)

Sant? said:


> With my Rengar top I usually built Hydra last item due to its wavepushing ability and the effectiveness of (intelligently) splitting with him end game (when his split is already stupid strong).
> 
> When I feel like I don't need hydra, I'd get a Yomuu's.



Isnt buying it as a sixthtem a bit too late

Depending on where you play Rango, it should be first or second item if you plan on split pushing

No defensive items? I'd take GA or Omen.



Also,
@Terry what does that have to do with my post >>


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Isnt buying it as a sixthtem a bit too late
> 
> Depending on where you play Rango, it should be first or second item if you plan on split pushing
> 
> ...



hes saying its easier to beat zac now and that hes never played against a lissandra


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 10, 2013)

Do i need to repeat the question?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Do i need to repeat the question?



Are you retarded? You mentioned Liss/Zac as good top laners so he commented on it and the fact that Zac isn't as hard to deal with anymore.

Reading is hard.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> Are you retarded? You mentioned Liss/Zac as good top laners so he commented on it and the fact that Zac isn't as hard to deal with anymore.
> 
> Reading is hard.



That wasn't the point of the post even a little bit

Zac and Liss are still very good top laners, regardless of Zac's nerfs. Their teamfighting utility is still very, very high.

I wrote 2 paragraphs talking about a playstyle/build concerning primarily Jax, and a response to 2 EXAMPLES that only took 1 line makes more sense?
Yeah, cool, Zac is easier to play against and Liss is still a bitch to fight against.

How is ignoring the entire point of the post to talk about something completely different that had nothing to do with my post except to be used as an example so wrong for me to question?


----------



## Maerala (Sep 10, 2013)

I can't scroll through this thread at school because of Vae and Hady.

zzzz

I resent the implication that gay men hate women tho.

pls


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2013)

> Legendary? You're joking right? I know you  guys want to paint this community in a positive light, but how can you  actually expect us to believe this farce? I've written to you guys via  feedback requests multiple times about how messed up this community is  and how you're punishing actual, caring players because of it.
> 
> For instance:
> 
> ...



yo a vote kick option in champ select would be nice.


----------



## Nim (Sep 10, 2013)

Pool Party Leona <33 instant buy :3


----------



## αce (Sep 10, 2013)

in this thread: people thinking that the bible is the only mention of a woman eating a forbidden fruit


----------



## Santí (Sep 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Isnt buying it as a sixthtem a bit too late
> 
> Depending on where you play Rango, it should be first or second item if you plan on split pushing
> 
> No defensive items? I'd take GA or Omen.



I get Tiamat early, but I don't finish the actual hydra until everything else is done.

Only defensive item I get is Spirit Visage because it's OP as fuck.


----------



## Darth (Sep 10, 2013)

αce said:


> in this thread: people thinking that the bible is the only mention of a woman eating a forbidden fruit



fiction doesn't count. 

oh wait.


----------



## Santí (Sep 10, 2013)

Actually, I lied. I do get Omens over Visage if the AD is fed.

But I normally go Visage otherwise.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 10, 2013)

αce said:


> in this thread: people thinking that the bible is the only mention of a woman eating a forbidden fruit



it's the most well known one.

no one said the bible is the only place a story like that exists.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 10, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I get Tiamat early, but I don't finish the actual hydra until everything else is done.
> 
> Only defensive item I get is Spirit Visage because it's OP as fuck.



Ah, good, then

Good choice too, Visage/Omen depending on who is fed
If both are go SotD and hope for 1shotting the ADC and 2shotting the APC

#legittactic


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Isnt buying it as a sixthtem a bit too late
> 
> Depending on where you play Rango, it should be first or second item if you plan on split pushing
> 
> ...



The point is you talked to diamond players when this is solo que below Diamond we're talking about. I've never seen a Lissandra top and Zac top is much easier to deal with. I only talked about that point because saying they're the best top laners atm isn't exactly true.

Yeah teamfighting or split push is always the best for a top laner depending on the comp. But listing Zac/Lissandra as one of the best for a top laner, I disagree.


----------



## OS (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks like Nardo went Eva tier.

Anyone see the spoilers for the new Index volume? huh? huh?


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Continue reading your shitty HST you fuckin plebs


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 10, 2013)

> I had someone tell me to "kill myself, you worthless piece of  shit"



vae was it you


----------



## αce (Sep 10, 2013)

sword of divine zed is the most legit shit


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 10, 2013)

im tempted to get this bundle


----------



## Maerala (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Sep 10, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> vae was it you



Of course it was.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 10, 2013)

Need someone to do a ranked on my account to keep me from decay.
Ace can't and Vae said he'll just feed hardcore if he has to play.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 10, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> The point is you talked to diamond players when this is solo que below Diamond we're talking about. I've never seen a Lissandra top and Zac top is much easier to deal with. I only talked about that point because saying they're the best top laners atm isn't exactly true.
> 
> Yeah teamfighting or split push is always the best for a top laner depending on the comp. But listing Zac/Lissandra as one of the best for a top laner, I disagree.



Some picks aren't chosen cause they are good early game or w/e
For example, Nasus is picked top lane cause he can survive it and be a monster late game.

Zac, with his sustain, can do that and be a massive force late game. He still has that broken E range, that Ult, that AOE % damage and revive. Considering he is still picked in competitive play, i'd say he is one of the better tops.

Even if not the #1 pick, he is still extremely broken IMO. I was using those 2 as an example. The way to be useful as a top laner (which also leads to being successful) is either by playing champions that can split push well or that have good teamfight utility. 
Both of those that i listed have the latter, and they far outclass those like Darius/Garen


Also, for Santi



For some reason there was a double jungle but the Elise was support half the time. I didn't do very well myself but i have the replay so if you want to see it (I know you are a Rango enthusiast and a jungler at that), so do let me know.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 10, 2013)

Not like I'm intentionally gonna feed but yeah..


----------



## OS (Sep 10, 2013)

New Korra season looks like it may upset me.


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Looks like Nardo went Eva tier.
> 
> Anyone see the spoilers for the new Index volume? huh? huh?
> 
> ...


NARUTO IS CLICHE AND STALE

BELIEVE IT



αce said:


> in this thread: people thinking that the bible is  the only mention of a woman eating a forbidden fruit


No one cares you took a religion class.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 10, 2013)

Wesley why do you think I'd trust you with my info when I'm convinced you're a troll?
And of course I own "good supports", all champs since I pretty much play every role.


----------



## Santí (Sep 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Also, for Santi
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason there was a double jungle but the Elise was support half the time. I didn't do very well myself but i have the replay so if you want to see it (I know you are a Rango enthusiast and a jungler at that), so do let me know.



I've always wanted to try out Double BT while fed to see how scumbag it was but never went through with it 

How/where am I supposed to catch this replay at?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> Wesley why do you think I'd trust you with my info when I'm convinced you're a troll?
> And of course I own "good supports", all champs since I pretty much play every role.



Wesley is a reliable man.

Let him do it


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 10, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I've always wanted to try out Double BT while fed to see how scumbag it was but never went through with it
> 
> How/where am I supposed to catch this replay at?


You can see it for yourself

You need LoLReplay to watch it. Make sure you have the latest version. If you want the file, i'll just upload it to mediafire and send you the link.



WAD said:


> Need someone to do a ranked on my account to keep me from decay.
> Ace can't and Vae said he'll just feed hardcore if he has to play.


----------



## Darth (Sep 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> Need someone to do a ranked on my account to keep me from decay.
> Ace can't and Vae said he'll just feed hardcore if he has to play.



there's someone on your acc playing right now in fact. 

no idea who it is. 

playing vi.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> there's someone on your acc playing right now in fact.
> 
> no idea who it is.
> 
> playing vi.



Must be Didi


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 10, 2013)

It isn't me.


----------



## Didi (Sep 10, 2013)

nah I was busy getting shitty teammates and making dumb calls together with darth on euw


in other news, 0-3'd that promo lol


the promo curse is true
cuz all the non promo games are ridiculously easy


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 10, 2013)

That black guy made a new video about how junglers don't have to do anything and that people should stop being douches.

''Treat others how you want to be treated'' after he's shit talked every laner and made junglers seem like saints.

What a dickhead.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 10, 2013)

Also as he mentions that junglers don't have to give people any buffs cause it's ''his jungle.''

Then he talks about how he's gonna lane tax, bitch I don't have to give you any god damn lane tax, it's MY lane.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 10, 2013)

Indeed i agree with your first post on him, Vae

However, my personal opinion is that the buffs do belong to the jungler. He should always try to win, and if giving buffs away is the way to do so, he should, regardless if he "owns" them. 

However, i do think that if a jungler ganks a lane and actually does something, be it burn flash or get a kill, he deserves to get a few minions if not the whole wave.
He does sound awfully biased


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 10, 2013)

If you take blue buff past the first one from a mana intensive mid laner, even if they're a dick, you're just setting yourself up for even more problems along the road.

Unless the mid is feeding, in which case take the blue.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 10, 2013)

IT HAS BEEN ANNOUNCED.

Not sure how I feel about Doublelift though


----------



## Darth (Sep 10, 2013)

slowpoke.jpg


----------



## Chausie (Sep 10, 2013)

i can do it for you waddles!

i will lose, but i will play morde support in it, just for you!


----------



## Chausie (Sep 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> IT HAS BEEN ANNOUNCED.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about Doublelift though



Oh cool! Krepo! Happy days!

Now hopefully Yellowpete will become one of the guests!

also they are looking for new casters, so soon after dropping jason kaplan  poor guy

also, how does rep work on this forum exactly? as in, if i wanna rep someone after i have already repped them, how many people do i need to rep before it will let me rep him again?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 10, 2013)

Someones playing Vi?
Darth...this guy.


----------



## Didi (Sep 10, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Oh cool! Krepo! Happy days!
> 
> Now hopefully Yellowpete will become one of the guests!
> 
> ...



20 iirc

and you get 24'd after like 8 or something


also you can just say nothing in a rep instead of saying you don't really want to rep me ;_;


----------



## Chausie (Sep 10, 2013)

i'm sorry didi  i didn't want you to feel like i like you more than anyone else. i like everyone equally here!


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 10, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Oh cool! Krepo! Happy days!
> 
> Now hopefully Yellowpete will become one of the guests!
> 
> ...



They were looking for casters even before they dropped Jason lol.

Jason, sjokz and Joe were never working for Riot to begin with, they're all ESL.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 10, 2013)

also that's like loads of rep in between. where am i supposed to find that many people.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> They were looking for casters even before they dropped Jason lol.
> 
> Jason, sjokz and Joe were never working for Riot to begin with, they're all ESL.



i know this, but sjokz and joe were still invited to worlds.

(wait, sjokz is hosting, right?)


----------



## αce (Sep 10, 2013)

doublelift, krepo and monte

today will be a good day




especially since i met up with my korean friends in london and we are going to watch worlds together
i feel out of place though
7-8 koreans and 1 black guy


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 10, 2013)

wait your in london


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 10, 2013)

or is this some canadian london that im unaware of


----------



## Bioness (Sep 10, 2013)

Lord Genome want to do team 3s with Remchu, me, and some other people.


----------



## Santí (Sep 10, 2013)

Didi said:


> *20 *iirc
> 
> and you get 24'd after like 8 or something
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure it's closer to 10 since I can rep the same people about every day and a half after a full spread on 8 people.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 10, 2013)

No Locodoco?


----------



## Chausie (Sep 10, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> or is this some canadian london that im unaware of



ye canada has a london

unless he has indeed travelled to england!


----------



## Chausie (Sep 10, 2013)

victor is growing up!

he's been doing this odd thing in the day time where, if he needed the loo, he would cry and moan until i went and stood in the same room his litter box is in.

There was minimum fuss today and he made the trek all the way there all by himself!

i am so proud


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm pretty tempted to just let Wesley play ranked.
Since no one else wants to, hope my blind trust isn't ganked.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 10, 2013)

i said i want to

it just wouldn't go well


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> I'm pretty tempted to just let Wesley play ranked.
> Since no one else wants to, hope my blind trust isn't ganked.



darth played a ranked game your good


----------



## OS (Sep 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> That black guy made a new video about how junglers don't have to do anything and that people should stop being douches.
> 
> ''Treat others how you want to be treated'' after he's shit talked every laner and made junglers seem like saints.
> 
> What a dickhead.





Vae said:


> Also as he mentions that junglers don't have to give people any buffs cause it's ''his jungle.''
> 
> Then he talks about how he's gonna lane tax, bitch I don't have to give you any god damn lane tax, it's MY lane.





Gogeta said:


> Indeed i agree with your first post on him, Vae
> 
> However, my personal opinion is that the buffs do belong to the jungler. He should always try to win, and if giving buffs away is the way to do so, he should, regardless if he "owns" them.
> 
> ...



It's because he's buds with Meteos and a jungler himself.


----------



## αce (Sep 10, 2013)

why are
the arctic monkeys so good




also, after rewatching the c9 vs tsm games and the mvp ozone vs skt1 games, i can safely say that reddits lover boy meteos is outclassed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 10, 2013)

Did he win though?
I'm gonna guess no.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 10, 2013)

i'm afraid not, sorry


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm probably not going to play league for a while cause i'll be watching the matches and they're usually all day. Good news is it fits my school schedule so when I get home from school I can watch them yay.


*Spoiler*: _My last ranked of the day_ 




So, for some odd reason I've been playing consistent lately. Not sure what it is but I've played  Jarvan, Jax, Jayce, and Kennen today and won all of them. Anyways this last game I played was a Kennen game, I was facing Riven. Already knew from laning phase she was.... not.. that great. Kept missing stuns and dashing the wrong way. 

Anyways, all the lanes were losing. I was only going even against Riven but pretty much jungle got wrecked, mid lost and bottom lost. Once our turrets go down I went roaming and I went around trying to catch people as Kennen. But our Talon would just take all the kills. I had 0-3-10, more assists than Sona at this point but our Talon was getting fed. We were still losing by a large amount, they had all the dragons, and all the turrets.

However, through the next teamfights we won barely. And my Kennen ult would just hit everyone while I hourglassed. The last teamfight we won so easily and we were able to finish it. It was a hard game but I felt great cause I actually did well and not fuck up when we're losing. 

then this happened



Yay.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> I'm pretty tempted to just let Wesley play ranked.
> Since no one else wants to, hope my blind trust isn't ganked.




*Spoiler*: __ 





wad u r breakin my heart


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 11, 2013)

Whoever played on WADs acc fed just as much as I did when I played


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 11, 2013)

''I was in the game that "inspired him" to write this. Sky fed double buffs to top lane by diving a turret, then fed the next blue buff to mid karthus when our mid was at base. Our mid said something like "sigh..now karth has blue ty". Greg refused to give blue to our mid for the rest of the game when he asked for it because he said that. Wouldn't even smite drag to make sure he would get the blue later. Single handedly ruined our game for the team.''

Lol this response on the black guys reddit thread 

What a complete fucking asswipe.

Why am I not surprised? He's always come off as an obnoxious brat who think he's allowed to flame other players while at the same time crying about their flaming, hypocritical much?

Or at least that's how I've seen him.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> I'm pretty tempted to just let Wesley play ranked.
> Since no one else wants to, hope my blind trust isn't ganked.



If you want to look me up, my name is CnB84 on NA.


----------



## Chad (Sep 11, 2013)

Today, I heard that Fiora's exp gain is much higher than other champs. I don't know if that's true or not.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 11, 2013)

No, that's not true.

Who the fuck said that? 

Sure, you can have more XP gain but that's only through runes/masteries or by having Zilean on your team.


----------



## Chad (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh, then fuck it. 

He just said that it was just a champion glitch. Just like how Syndra used to be able to damage teammates.


----------



## Didi (Sep 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> No, that's not true.
> 
> Who the fuck said that?
> 
> Sure, you can have more XP gain but that's only through runes/masteries or by having Zilean on your team.



And having a Nidalee on your team, and then standing close to her if she's higher level than you


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 11, 2013)

I seem to go BT > Triforce most games as Jungle Rango
Then another BT
Hopefully ill reach a game long enough to be able to build a 3rd one


Anyway, for any jungle mains here, what do you do when you are counterjungled
I was on puprle side as Rango, did my blue, went to Fiddle's red, waited a bit for him to show up, but he didn't, so i did his Red.

Funny thing is, he was ganking Trist from the top tribush. 
I mean yeah i got his red too but still. Anything else but taking his jungle?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2013)

That's an awkward question if I may say.
You're trying to counterjungle him not the other way?
At any rate the idea is to not fall into predictable patterns and paths.
If you can 1v1 your counterpart go for it if you can do the maths.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2013)

Also jungle counterplay is much easier if your team places an early ward or two.
Which is the objective that all pro teams while invading attempt to do.


----------



## Maerala (Sep 11, 2013)

Bogard said:


> Today, I heard that Fiora's exp gain is much higher than other champs. I don't know if that's true or not.



l0l can confirm bullshit.

In fact given how buggy she tends to be if anything it's probably lower.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 11, 2013)

I've started using LS quints and Dorans Blade start on jungle Rango so a ward isn't that possible

And yeah like my teammates even buy wards let alone ward my jungle :/


So after i go this red to try to FB him but it so happens that he has went to mine, i'll take his red, but, is that all i can do i (outside from also taking his wraiths)?
Basically we still got double buffs.


----------



## Santí (Sep 11, 2013)

Officially transferred to Latin America North because connecting to NA seemed impossible. Although this laptop is still too weak to run the game at minimal settings (did a custom against a bot in order to test) faster than 20 FPS, and my ping is always between the 90s-110.

KYLE, YOU SEXY FOREIGN GENEROUS GIFTING BASTARD, COME HERE AND GIVE ME A HUG <3


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 11, 2013)

Fucking Shen :c

Also,
Thresh: 112 Wins - 140 Losses = 44% winrate
Sona: 150 Wins - 117 Losses = 56% winrate



I voted for Ozone but SKT1 is winning.


----------



## Darth (Sep 11, 2013)

Najin Black Sword will be our Season 3 World Champions. 

You heard it here first.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 11, 2013)

Ozone has less votes than TSM and Cloud 9?

I guess those are just TSM/C9 fans while people who watch OGN realize SKT stand a better chance.


----------



## Xin (Sep 11, 2013)

When do worlds start?


----------



## Darth (Sep 11, 2013)

Xin said:


> When do worlds start?



In 45 minutes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2013)

Wait seriously worlds already while I'm still here?
Great, I won't get to watch them. What a great year.


----------



## Xin (Sep 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> In 45 minutes.



What? 

Awesome. I'll be watching it while working out.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 11, 2013)

Nah Hady is trolling.

It starts the 15th.


----------



## Xin (Sep 11, 2013)

Well, fuck you then Hady.


----------



## Darth (Sep 11, 2013)

Vae why you gotta ruin my fun?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 11, 2013)

Because you haven't given me the skin you owe me.


----------



## Xin (Sep 11, 2013)

You owe me an apology.


----------



## Xin (Sep 11, 2013)

Beg on your knees for forgiveness.


----------



## αce (Sep 11, 2013)

well, it's one of the korean teams
im gonna go ahead and say ozone


----------



## αce (Sep 11, 2013)

altho najin sword is probably a dark horse this tournament
no one expects them to do well, but people forget they were scrimming skt1 before skt1 faced ozone in the semi's
and look what happened there...


----------



## Darth (Sep 11, 2013)

Xin said:


> You owe me an apology.





**


----------



## αce (Sep 11, 2013)

darth
you scumbag


----------



## Xin (Sep 11, 2013)

Only I get what I want Vae. 

Deal with it.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 11, 2013)

Suck my dick Xin.


----------



## Darth (Sep 11, 2013)

αce said:


> darth
> you scumbag


ikr


Vae said:


> I bought you two skins that you said you would pay back when you had the money.
> 
> You've payed me back for one and you even said at that point that I would get the second skin when I decided on what skin I wanted.
> 
> Still awaiting the second one



I didn't promise shit and you aint gettin nuthin from me


----------



## Xin (Sep 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> Suck my dick Xin.



No.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 11, 2013)

xin come online when you can!


----------



## Xin (Sep 11, 2013)

No time. 

I'm working out right now. 

Will take a while


----------



## Chausie (Sep 11, 2013)

oh well stuff you then


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 11, 2013)

Xin said:


> No time.
> 
> I'm working out right now.
> 
> Will take a while


I do one sit up everytime i get out of bed

Is that enough
Will i get the 6 packs


----------



## Xin (Sep 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I do one sit up everytime i get out of bed
> 
> Is that enough
> Will i get the 6 packs



Sure. 

Eventually.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 11, 2013)

Xin said:


> Sure.
> 
> Eventually.



Yeah son

I knew that was legit
I also do push ups when i fall


Will i get the triceps
Please Xin-kun
Teach me


----------



## Xin (Sep 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Yeah son
> 
> I knew that was legit
> I also do push ups when i fall
> ...



You're doing very well so far. 

But I would recommend you to fall more often (maybe from higher? I need to do research on that one). That will give your triceps even more gain.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 11, 2013)

All i know is both darth and Vae owe me.

But you guys are still broke


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 11, 2013)

Hady isn't broke but I am.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 11, 2013)

Xin said:


> You're doing very well so far.
> 
> But I would recommend you to fall more often (maybe from higher? I need to do research on that one). That will give your triceps even more gain.


----------



## Xin (Sep 11, 2013)

Don't wat me. 

Just do what I say.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 11, 2013)

Plat 1.  I pretty much lucked out my last 10 games.  Going to take a break and recharge my Karma.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 11, 2013)

IF you are playing Karma you might as well play Heimer
Or poppy

OH GOD WHAT HAVE I DONE
ALL ALONG


----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2013)

A question for you junglers. Do you prefer farming and counter-ganking on a tanky jungler, applying heavy lane pressure, or counter jungling and which style do you think is most influential on games?


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 11, 2013)

Depends on what jungler you pick

When i pick Rengar i focus very little on farming (unless i am behind) and focus on dueling the enemy jungler/counterjungling and ganking.

On Rammus i focus heavily on ganking with some farming inbetween.

With Darius i focus on dueling the enemy jungler and ganking when it's possible (due to his shitty ganks despite his damage)


----------



## OS (Sep 11, 2013)

no one says anything about saints opinions on other junglers?


----------



## αce (Sep 11, 2013)

stvicious is right
the reason vulcun does so well against c9 is because their lanes match up more evenly and xsmithie is the most aggressive jungler in NA. meteos only has a good jungling game when his lanes aren't pressured into shit


now try that against bengi when you have faker vs hai and piglet vs sneaky


----------



## Treerone (Sep 11, 2013)

I thought what he said about the NA junglers was interesting. Not really much to say.

Comments are full of idiots.


----------



## OS (Sep 11, 2013)

new splash arts for Olaf and Xerath



waiting for Shyvana one


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh shit the Xerath one is badass

I want a new Nasus splash though.
Then again he'd probably need a rework or something to get in line for that >>


----------



## OS (Sep 11, 2013)

I think there are better ones to work on than the Xerath one.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 11, 2013)

True but considering that his rework is comign up on PBE soon

I think its already out on PBE for Olaf


I mean Yi's splash got updated and he got reworked soon afterwards


----------



## OS (Sep 11, 2013)

Yi's splash came out a long while ago.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 11, 2013)

αce said:


> stvicious is right
> the reason vulcun does so well against c9 is because their lanes match up more evenly and xsmithie is the most aggressive jungler in NA. meteos only has a good jungling game when his lanes aren't pressured into shit
> 
> 
> now try that against bengi when you have faker vs hai and piglet vs sneaky



Xmithie* 

I disagree with his thoughts about DIamondprox and Oddone being the second best jungler in NA going to worlds tho.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 11, 2013)

4AM in the morning, it'll take me 2 hours to get there.

Probably worth though if I have friends who tag along, also Wickd might be there, so yeah..


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Yi's splash came out a long while ago.



His rework was still planned/being tested even then


----------



## OS (Sep 11, 2013)

That goes for every thing that comes out. There are other champions in the works right now besides the dragon dude. If they can make a new splash for someone who's sold rework details haven't come out yet they can do one for someone like Shyv who has gotten somewhat of a rework and also has a hideous splash art.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 11, 2013)

big surprises on euw today!


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 11, 2013)

EUNE       too

Have had only the occasional lag, dont see where issue is TBH


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]-GFxz8LLemw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 11, 2013)

Top: Gogoing 
Jungle: Dandy 
Mid: Faker
ADC: Piglet
Support: Mata
Captain: Piglet


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 11, 2013)

> I believe Faker has been picked by around 75-85% of all teams at the moment!



I should've chosen Dade. Fk but I already chose Dandy and Mata.



Damn.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 11, 2013)

I changed the English client to the Korean one

It has all the korean ingame voices but sadly the client is in Korean now too

I don't mind it outside of setting up runes but i guess ill get used to that.
Lets do dis.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 11, 2013)

Why would you do that


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 11, 2013)

> New "Profile Icons" Without the S3 background - and more teams (looks like worlds)
> 
> Note - These are all active on the PBE - These look to be 100% free. We probably get to use these for free during worlds.



Free Worlds Icon yay....I like SKT1 icon the most tho


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 11, 2013)

how would you even do that, i didnt know it was even an option


----------



## Austin (Sep 11, 2013)

Is anyone watching Voyboy stream?

This jax on his stream got the most delayed penta, the timer was literally a minute and a half.... voy freaked out lmao


----------



## αce (Sep 11, 2013)

meh if i had to choose based on the thing it would be


top: expession
jungle: god (dandy)
mid: dade
support: mandu
ADC: piglet


----------



## Chausie (Sep 11, 2013)

Austin said:


> Is anyone watching Voyboy stream?
> 
> This jax on his stream got the most delayed penta, the timer was literally a minute and a half.... voy freaked out lmao



really?

i just missed it then. dog ran out the front door and i had to go retrieve her.


----------



## Austin (Sep 11, 2013)

it was the game when he play diana mid


----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2013)

Who is voyboy?


----------



## Austin (Sep 11, 2013)

r u trolling or


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## αce (Sep 11, 2013)

also i tried tri force ezreal
shits op

went 17-1

genome witnessed it
in my promo now tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2013)

I hate drugs and they will take all the blame.
For putting shame to my name and the reason I came.
To tame my fame as someone who indulged in one and the same.
For something lame like denying me the chance to play this game.


----------



## Magic (Sep 11, 2013)

Austin said:


> r u trolling or


I don't watch streamers often.


WAD said:


> I hate drugs and they will take all the blame.
> For putting shame to my name and the reason I came.
> To tame my fame as someone who indulged in one and the same.
> For something lame like denying me the chance to play this game.


She had dumps like a truck truck truck
Thighs like what what what
Baby move your butt butt butt


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 12, 2013)

αce said:


> also i tried tri force ezreal
> shits op
> 
> went 17-1
> ...



rofl its op


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh hey you can buy korean summoner icons now.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 12, 2013)

not sure if troll or srs

0_0


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 12, 2013)

4N said:


> not sure if troll or srs
> 
> 0_0




*Spoiler*: _It's real_


----------



## Guiness (Sep 12, 2013)

oh boy, ace is gonna cum 

if they dnt end up being all talk and show and actually perform well, i look forward to the growth NA will have. 

Vulcan and C9 should be a huge wake up call alone for NA to get that game up. Its definitely possible to do. And if this new Quantic team ends up to be a solid team, this will mean well for NA. More competition and tougher as well breeds more results.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 12, 2013)

[youtube]Cf-AeJwzcn4[/youtube]

Here's the penta you guys were talking about earlier


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 12, 2013)

Isn't it a bit late to announce it now?

They'll have to qualify for the 2nd split of season 4.


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2013)

I believe they can still lock in a spot for the first split

Only CoL and TBD are locked in, one more spot to go


though I don't exactly know how that shit works

but CoL and TBD both won their spot on a challenger tourney at some offline location (MLG and PAX), so I'm assuming one more of those is coming up, though I don't know how you qualify for that (I'm assuming an online qualifier)


So I'm not sure they still have a possibility to qualify for that spot, but it's not locked in yet at the very least







But holy shit wtf I did not see this coming


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2013)

Curse probably thought they could pass. Now you got a Korean team coming


----------



## Xin (Sep 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> [youtube]Cf-AeJwzcn4[/youtube]
> 
> Here's the penta you guys were talking about earlier



Did they change something on that timer?

I mean it would make sense to still let the timer run if all other enemys are dead.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 12, 2013)

It's cause the system still had Jax and Cait "in a battle" due to the net and the trap.
So yah


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 12, 2013)

Alright

Triple BT jungle Rengo
That went well



You should've seen how mad the Lee was
The Zac had a legit build (Like Thornmail and shit) but i guess he got mad, at a point he sold all his items and bought IE l0l


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 12, 2013)

Revive Hec is op.


----------



## αce (Sep 12, 2013)

when you have woong on your team, you're already strategically sound
woong and locodoc have played on top tier teams

i'd be surprised if they didn't qualify for lcs


they have the mechanics and the strategy for it


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 12, 2013)

Got 2 revive Heca's over the last couple of days.

I am more surprised by Soraka's build. 
She was bot with Hec and he just went "Soraka can you lane alone" And just fucking left her l0l
God damn.


On the BT matter if anyone happens to be interested, 2nd BT is fine but a 3rd one isn't. Stacking becomes painful and takes too much time. You desperately need AS for it, so either buy Triforce or GA then complete the other one. 
Last item can be anything from LW to Maw to Omen.


----------



## αce (Sep 12, 2013)

it's funny because both woong and locodoco played with madlife bot lane
op


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 12, 2013)

It's funny because people think Quantic won't rape NA.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> It's funny because people think Quantic won't rape NA.



Really? I feel like its the opposite. People think Quantic will rape NA and it'll be "unfair." 

Which I think is funny. There is one more spot for the next split so they can qualify. And I think I read on reddit it's something like..

CRS > Coast > VES. Meaning Crs gets to choose first between Col, TBD, and the third spot (Quantic maybe). So people assume VES is going to get ripped by Quantic and everyone is R.I.P ves.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 12, 2013)

I would laugh if ves was the only team out of those three to requalify


----------



## Guiness (Sep 12, 2013)

Crs get relegated? the reality just seems so much possible now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 12, 2013)

Curse is definition of trash.
Even with them getting all that cash.


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2013)

Crs probably gonna pick TBD (could go either way, but TBD's playstyle is predictable, so if they don't change that, Curse should be able to analyze and counter it), Coast gonna pick CoL(I think CoL's gonna win, though Coast could have one of those days where they're suddenly good), and VES gonna get raped by quantic


because yes, Woong was a shit tier ad carry

but the man has really good strategic knowledge (iirc he thought of most of the strategies for MiG/Azubu)


and he was an absolute beast top laner


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 12, 2013)

So after an experiment i decided to make, i've made a conclusion that ganking top as a jungler... Not recommended.

Having your mid/bot is immensely more important and i've only helped my top laner if all the odds were in our favor and bot/mid were ungankable.


Basically, top is much tankier so it's harder to get kills there. Top laners don't scale well late game, so even if they are fed it wont matter if our Caitlyn is.
So there you go junglers.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> Curse is definition of trash.
> Even with them getting all that cash.



curse is edwards team, right?

how dare you, waddles! edward is lovely


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2013)

It's interesting Quantic may now have good players considering C9 was their team. Probably form some cool rivalry.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So after an experiment i decided to make, i've made a conclusion that ganking top as a jungler... Not recommended.
> 
> Having your mid/bot is immensely more important and i've only helped my top laner if all the odds were in our favor and bot/mid were ungankable.
> 
> ...



Pretty much. Unless you have an ADC or usually mid APC up top it's really not worth ganking most of the time.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So after an experiment i decided to make, i've made a conclusion that ganking top as a jungler... Not recommended.
> 
> Having your mid/bot is immensely more important and i've only helped my top laner if all the odds were in our favor and bot/mid were ungankable.
> 
> ...



Idk I just gank top lane once and then I pretty much camp mid and bottom. That one gank for top lane usually gives them the advantage and they'll do fine on their own.


----------



## Magic (Sep 12, 2013)

Treerone said:


> Pretty much. Unless you have an ADC or usually mid APC up top it's really not worth ganking most of the time.



If you have a strong laning bot you could help mid and top snowball. ;o


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 12, 2013)

[youtube]T3IQI4jpWAc[/youtube]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 12, 2013)

Or you can, you know, be unpredictable as a jungler.
So that way your movements aren't read and countered you bungler.
I swear it's like sometimes my words are hollow.
As a jungler there is no set formula to follow.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> Or you can, you know, be unpredictable as a jungler.
> So that way your movements aren't read and countered you bungler.
> I swear it's like sometimes my words are hollow.
> As a jungler there is no set formula to follow.



Not one of your best WAD lol.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 12, 2013)

RemChu said:


> If you have a strong laning bot you could help mid and top snowball. ;o



I'd rather put the 3-0 Caitlyn to 5-0 TBH
If they are ahead, i'd help them push turrets and have them do drake.
Honestly it's so much more beneficial to help bot/mid than top.



Demonic Shaman said:


> Idk I just gank top lane once and then I pretty much camp mid and bottom. That one gank for top lane usually gives them the advantage and they'll do fine on their own.



What if they've started rejuv bead and have 2 wards?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:
			
		

> What if they've started rejuv bead and have 2 wards?



Usually the standard start is Doran's shield + 1 pot. If they did ward then I wouldn't go for it.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 12, 2013)

Well nowadays Doran's Shield is getting very popular but Rejuv Bead is legit as well.

Honestly though, assholes like Nasus + Doran's shield + Armor/LS quints aren't even worth ganking unless he has half HP or something.


----------



## αce (Sep 12, 2013)

wow this korean butthurt on reddit is amazing


----------



## αce (Sep 12, 2013)

also that piglet vayne video...zZZzzzZZz


----------



## Guiness (Sep 12, 2013)

H9tshot has a poiny tho 

It would be dumb and pretty worrying if more koreans just came and invades na lcs.

How are we to have any regional pride as fans of our own team if a bunch of them are non nayionals? It really depends on the success of quantic next season.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 12, 2013)

And also, that piglet outplay lol.


----------



## αce (Sep 12, 2013)

watch them not even qualify
l0l



i just realized that i get to see dandy vs diamondprox in the group stages
the next level counter jungling going on is going to be hilarious


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 12, 2013)

Didi said:


> Crs probably gonna pick TBD (could go either way, but TBD's playstyle is predictable, so if they don't change that, Curse should be able to analyze and counter it), Coast gonna pick CoL(I think CoL's gonna win, though Coast could have one of those days where they're suddenly good), and VES gonna get raped by quantic
> 
> 
> because yes, Woong was a shit tier ad carry
> ...


I really hope it goes something like this. 

CRS takes on CoL. While proLLy is a cool guy to watch, having no Voyboy and company in LCS is pretty weird. And I prefer watching CRS struggle than proLLy. I considered CoL the VES of last season, just so boring to watch. I know they added Megazero to their team this time around, but I still favor CRS. Beside CRS are a Vegas team and I'm all up for my home team. (probably the reason why I like Zuna so much). So I take CRS for my 1st spot.

Coast takes on TBD. While GGU/CST did take 2nd place last split, like VES they were just a bore to watch this season. On the other hand we have TBD and the return of Westrice and debut of Robert in the pro scenes with Coach Zekent. While in terms of team skill level, I think CST has a better shot playing TBD. But I hope TBD can grind out those wins and make the next split. So I take TBD for my 2nd spot

VES gets stuck with last pick which is mostly likely gonna be Quantic. LOL VES, poor guys. With all those roster changes for such a new team, they stand no chance. Well not like they had a chance with Quantic to begin with. Quantic for my 3rd spot.

C9, TSM, Vul, CLG, DIG, *CRS, TBD and Quantic*. With these 8, next split will probably be as close as EU was this split.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 12, 2013)

Maplestreet fire shots at quantic lol

I think they are being overhyped doe but we'll see. I expect to see a solid performance fromr them at least.


----------



## αce (Sep 12, 2013)

"irrelevant korean players"


yeah, maplestreet is a fucking idiot
woong irrelevant? l-o-fucking-l. this is a guy who coached a university team to the point where they made the round of 8
and locodoco is better than him anyways

hope this kid gets his mouth shut


 "C/D tier korean teams are awful."


then what does that make velocity?


----------



## αce (Sep 12, 2013)

> I think they are being overhyped doe but we'll see



you said the same thing about c9


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 12, 2013)

Quantic vs Coast in tomorrow's ggLA tournament. Anyone know if these tournaments are streamed so we can catch a VOD?


----------



## Guiness (Sep 12, 2013)

αce said:


> you said the same thing about c9



...........

Oh god what have I dobe

It has begun

Quantic 25-3 next split

Damn u ace for baiting me


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 12, 2013)

4N said:


> ...........
> 
> Oh god what have I dobe
> 
> ...



25-3? Nah bro. 28-0 inc. :hue

Anyways I'm looking for maplestreet's comment. Where did he say that?


----------



## Chausie (Sep 12, 2013)

4N said:


> H9tshot has a poiny tho
> 
> It would be dumb and pretty worrying if more koreans just came and invades na lcs.
> 
> How are we to have any regional pride as fans of our own team if a bunch of them are non nayionals? It really depends on the success of quantic next season.



ye i think this may ultimately be an issue.

i probably imagined this, but i think it was a bit of a problem with football in england at one time. clubs kept buying in players from around the world, so i think they made some sort of rule that a certain number of players on a team had to be local.

if it ends up being the case, that the richer teams just buy in the best players from around the world, then maybe riot will make a similar rule. regional competitions would be kinda pointless as few players would be from the region they are competing for.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 12, 2013)

Went to maplestreet's twitter. Read conversation for his tweet about Quantic being irrelevant Koreans.
"So it's like comparing Velocity to C9?"




StrawHatCrew said:


> Quantic vs Coast in tomorrow's ggLA tournament. Anyone know if these tournaments are streamed so we can catch a VOD?



Yeah they're on twitch.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 12, 2013)

Just saw insec steal baron with a casual well timed gragas q. Not even the ult but a fcking Q.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 12, 2013)

They just need to make an NA superteam and stop spreading the talent thin.
Who would you guys pick in each position for a roster full of OP and win?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm bored, I should play ranked but the very thought of ranked annoys me.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 12, 2013)

Also, Piglet is the best player on SKT.

Faker is amazing, yes, but Piglet is better.
Piglet is always amazing, Faker has games where he's just deadweight while Piglet constantly pulls of sick shit and gets fed, even when the team is doing bad.

Argue with me if you want, but in my eyes Piglet > Faker.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 12, 2013)

free icons are pretty cool

i have this particular one that reminds me of optimus prime's emblem. thought it was pretty cool so i donned it.  i dont even know which team it belongs to (prolly a scrub team but idc)

mineki's icon looks cool as well and skt1.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 12, 2013)

It's only free for the finals.


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2013)

anyone see the dbz movie btw and is it good?


----------



## Xin (Sep 13, 2013)

This is the only thread that gives me a constant postcount nowadays.


----------



## Darth (Sep 13, 2013)

Xin said:


> This is the only thread that gives me a constant postcount nowadays.



lol welcome to the club


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 13, 2013)

4N said:


> free icons are pretty cool
> 
> i have this particular one that reminds me of optimus prime's emblem. thought it was pretty cool so i donned it.  i dont even know which team it belongs to (prolly a scrub team but idc)
> 
> mineki's icon looks cool as well and skt1.


Yours is Samsung Galaxy Ozone, our Korean overlords.


----------



## Shingy (Sep 13, 2013)

Fucking ranked is so damn toxic.

My first game ended up with an Annie intentionally feeding. She gave the other team 32 kills.


----------



## Shingy (Sep 13, 2013)

We wrecked our lanes though.

I was up against a kass who was fed about 8 or so kills with Annie.


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2013)

congrats Shingy!!

i just noticed, khazix looks like that dota 2 champ...


----------



## Shingy (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks, not sure what to do now.


----------



## Darth (Sep 13, 2013)

lol nice you won a 6v4. 

fuck that annie though. she didn't deserve to win that game.


----------



## Xin (Sep 13, 2013)

Should play Anny more often. 

I used to rock with her back in the days.


----------



## Chaos (Sep 13, 2013)

I've recently started to play this game.

It's good.

That's all.

I'll probs be back here soon


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 13, 2013)

Run while your sanity is intact


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 13, 2013)

Chaos said:


> I've recently started to play this game.
> 
> It's good.
> 
> ...



Sever? If you're on EUW I can play with you and teach you some.


----------



## Darth (Sep 13, 2013)

vae so desperate for friends that he'll even pick up complete noobs off the streets.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 13, 2013)

chaos is na prob


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 13, 2013)

Darth said:


> vae so desperate for friends that he'll even pick up complete noobs off the streets.



I can't rep you :/




I did have luck though, mid and bot got an early kill. I guess Naut thought i'd be going to his red so he went to mine, he had higher HP but my early burst + making him tank the red buff granted me a kill on him. 

So a good start occurred, and i managed to snowball off of it by going to Naut's jungle and killing him again. From that moment on, it was GG.
I don't think my luck will last for long tho .

However, the Draven said "Rengar why are you so good" (That was so cool!)
They can't handle my fabulousness.


----------



## Darth (Sep 13, 2013)

why the hell is your client language set to korean when you're playing on EUNE?

lol.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 13, 2013)

Quantic playing in 90 minutes.


----------



## Darth (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey guys I found a support mordekaiser. 

[youtube]2wAAMKcqZIM[/youtube]


----------



## Wesley (Sep 13, 2013)

lol they actually won.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 13, 2013)

Hady, that triple taunt because of flash at 3 minutes is beautiful.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 13, 2013)

SoloQ is cancer
I decided to play it to improve but

There are so many children, honestly. Cait flames Shen continuously for him forgetting to use his Ult that one time, and Shen AFK's at turret and Ults randomly.
Why is there so much god damn butthurt?

Thank god they had an AFK, but the games are way too one-sided at this point. Guess Plat 5 Trolls vs Plat tryhards is what the games represent at this point.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 13, 2013)

The fact that someone even had to make a thread like this is sad and disgusting


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 13, 2013)

Quantic vs Coast.

I think Quantic members have like, level 20 something accs


----------



## OS (Sep 13, 2013)

The soundtrack is manly as hell

[youtube]9V_1K6Wfii0[/youtube]


----------



## Treerone (Sep 13, 2013)

Only Loco is level 30. Everyone else is like 21/22.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 13, 2013)

0/21/0 Woong masteries.


----------



## OS (Sep 13, 2013)

Coast got first blood and first turret


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 13, 2013)

Dat        TP


----------



## OS (Sep 13, 2013)

So is Coast just playing better?

EDIT: Then again they don't have tier 3 runes iirc.


----------



## Didi (Sep 13, 2013)

QUANTIC CONFIRMED FOR SCRUBS


KOREANS SUCK


TSM GONNA WIN WORLDS


----------



## Didi (Sep 13, 2013)

**


----------



## Treerone (Sep 13, 2013)

These casters are terrible.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 13, 2013)

What's being casted?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Sep 13, 2013)

CHAMPIONSHIP THRESH?

FUCK THAT WHAT THE HELL, TERRIBLE CHOICE.


----------



## Santí (Sep 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> CHAMPIONSHIP THRESH?
> 
> FUCK THAT WHAT THE HELL, TERRIBLE CHOICE.



What the actual fuck?


----------



## OS (Sep 13, 2013)

Why? He's probably the best champ in game.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Why? He's probably the best champ in game.



And cause of that he is always banned in my elo :/


----------



## OS (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Sep 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Why? He's probably the best champ in game.



So?

It's not like Riven was the best champ at the time of Season 2, far from it actually.

They should release the skins based on popularity AND how many skins the champ has had, Thresh isn't that old, there are other champs who deserve the skin even more.


----------



## OS (Sep 13, 2013)

Well Thresh is very popular. Please, be happy it isn't championship teemo or heimerdinger.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 13, 2013)

I'd rather have it on someone like Rumble, he deserves a new skin.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 13, 2013)

Championship skin for a champ that is banned likr 90% of the time? Is riot stupid?


----------



## OS (Sep 13, 2013)

Fyi people don't just play ranked games or draft


----------



## Chausie (Sep 13, 2013)

championship heimerdinger would be a lot of fun

and what's wrong with thresh? he's a popular champ


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 13, 2013)

holy shit yes that skin


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 13, 2013)

It's a shame the skin isn't as good as Championship Riven was in regards to their normal skin.

Doesn't look that different.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 13, 2013)

After getting flamed once again ingame, and staying silent to keep the game going, in post game chat i told him being the asshole that he was won't win him games with people who will have lost their temper and that winning an argument over something completely irrelevant with a random stranger doesn't matter, at all.

He apologized 3 times l0l
I feel like the guy had a really rough day and regretted his actions post game.
But that was new, didn't see someone like this in forever.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 13, 2013)

Gogeta giving someone shit for flaming?

That's pretty hilarious


----------



## Darth (Sep 13, 2013)

yeah championship thresh is pretty fucking stupid. 

i think the community is disappointed because the vast majority of them don't play support, and obviously don't play thresh. 

If the skin were given to someone who was more flexible in their choice of roles, then people would have complained a lot less. 

I mean i'm still getting it, but i'm pretty fucking disappointed seeing as Championship Riven was an awesome skin for an awesome champion and Championship Thresh is a w/e skin for a w/e banned all the time support. 

sigh...


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> Gogeta giving someone shit for flaming?
> 
> That's pretty hilarious



What is that supposed to mean?

I rarely even show negative attitude in normals anymore and never ever do i rage in ranked.
Just because i use a lot of curse words in this thread or even on Skype when playing, it doesn't mean that it's directed towards anyone in particular. I just prefer that way of talking.

If that's the way you'll play it, i could say it's pretty ironic that you complain about the toxicity of ranked so much.


----------



## Santí (Sep 13, 2013)

I'll wait to see its effects before forming a full opinion.

I've had my eyes out on Thresh for a while, since I want to soon practice my supporting.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 13, 2013)

yeah i want to see particle and shits

but i like it


----------



## Guiness (Sep 13, 2013)

Quantic buncha scrubs

Classic reddit loool


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 13, 2013)

[youtube]RP7ofFZ_guk[/youtube]

yup i like it


----------



## Guiness (Sep 13, 2013)

You are better off supporting with anothet champ. Thresh is prolly on blitz level when it comes to being banned.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'd rather have it on someone like Rumble, he deserves a new skin.



Didn't Riot say it's hard to make a skin for Rumble? 

Though my opinion, I would've like to see a championship Zed or Vi. Idrc though since I never use any of the past victorious and championship skins other than victorious janna.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 13, 2013)

4N said:


> Quantic buncha scrubs
> 
> Classic reddit loool



I know what nerve!








inb4 VEL 2-0 Quantic


----------



## Sansa (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you based god


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 13, 2013)

AP Sona support
Jeez, almost as bad as AD Thresh Support

Spoiler tag the pic


----------



## Sansa (Sep 13, 2013)

MF was 0/5 until about 35 minutes.

Of course I'm going to build AP if our AD isn't putting out any sort of damage.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 13, 2013)

LOOOOL

dis cris guy on velocity

just missed an easy malph ult...

wooow


----------



## Austin (Sep 13, 2013)

you get 20 lp for a win?


----------



## Sansa (Sep 13, 2013)

That's what I normally get.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 13, 2013)

Santi on Thresh, not sure what to think.
For everytime he hooks someone, have a drink.
We do really need to schedule that in the future one day.
Drunk LoL night, that would be hilariously fun to play.


----------



## Austin (Sep 13, 2013)

i think thresh is a sick choice, he's like the mvp of this season champ wise


----------



## Treerone (Sep 13, 2013)

Quantic playing like shit.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 13, 2013)

quantic has been underwhelming to say the least

but ves should feel bad. they made some pretty dumb plays that are even giving quantic a glimmer of hope in this game.

maple shouldn't be shit talking. :\


----------



## Guiness (Sep 13, 2013)

ok

so

that flank from quantic was srsly legit, won't lie


----------



## Chausie (Sep 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Thank you based god



build lich bane next time on ap sona, it's great on her


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 13, 2013)

Can't tell if Quantic just suck or this new VEL line up with their new beast adc is just good. Usually though during the LCS, VEL always had a really hard time closing out games, regardless of the lead. Lets see if Slackoh can carry to victory.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 13, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Can't tell if Quantic just suck or this new VEL line up with their new beast adc is just good. Usually though during the LCS, VEL always had a really hard time closing out games, regardless of the lead. Lets see if Slackoh can carry to victory.



It's Quantic. VES does look ok though.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 13, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Can't tell if Quantic just suck or this new VEL line up with their new beast adc is just good. Usually though during the LCS, VEL always had a really hard time closing out games, regardless of the lead. Lets see if Slackoh can carry to victory.



Both played pretty badly. Ves with the throws and Quantic early game just sucking tbh. some engages they picked were brilliantly executed but most of them just flopped.

Not impressed by the Korean team. Not impressed by Ves. Ves did play a better game. Not really close at all. Was clean. 

I hope this is the best they have to offer, Quantic that is.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 13, 2013)

Quantic are a Korean C team.

None of the Korean B teams are impressive, what do you expect from a C team?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 13, 2013)

4N said:


> Both played pretty badly. Ves with the throws and Quantic early game just sucking tbh. some engages they picked were brilliantly executed but most of them just flopped.
> 
> Not impressed by the Korean team. Not impressed by Ves. Ves did play a better game. Not really close at all. Was clean.
> 
> I hope this is the best they have to offer, Quantic that is.



Hard to win early when you don't have more runes and masteries at your disposal though. I wouldn't count Quantic out yet, they're also still a new team and we don't know much about them other than Woong and Loco.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 13, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> I know what nerve!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uhhh well damn, and here I thought I was being sarcastic lol


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 13, 2013)

Just saved this streamer from a major trap.

He was so horny, but I saved him from the trap, I linked proof of trap, trap vanished.

GGWP son.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 13, 2013)

uhh... wtf?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 13, 2013)

Busted trap again by calling someone out on having the same writing quirks as the trap, and was defending the trap.

Vanished again.

This is the most fun I've had in a long time


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 14, 2013)

Deleted her FB and everything.


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> SoloQ is cancer
> I decided to play it to improve but
> 
> There are so many children, honestly. Cait flames Shen continuously for him forgetting to use his Ult that one time, and Shen AFK's at turret and Ults randomly.
> ...


everyone hates solo q


----------



## Didi (Sep 14, 2013)

TALES OF SYMPHONIA SIG 


which reminds me I still need to finish watching the OVA / series of that


the game was glorious


----------



## Chaos (Sep 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Sever? If you're on EUW I can play with you and teach you some.



Summoner name? 

I don't want to play with level 30's much until I get somewhat better (at least lvl 25 or sth) though.



Lord Genome said:


> chaos is na prob



Eh, no, I'm still dutch.


----------



## Darth (Sep 14, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Summoner name?
> 
> I don't want to play with level 30's much until I get somewhat better (at least lvl 25 or sth) though.
> 
> ...



account name on euw is obsidianskyking.

add me if you want to play


----------



## Chausie (Sep 14, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Summoner name?
> 
> I don't want to play with level 30's much until I get somewhat better (at least lvl 25 or sth) though.
> 
> ...



what level are you? there's no harm in playing with level 30s as a lower level

anyway! add me, chauusie is my lower level account or chausie for my main

maybe people are up for some games on euw tonight? guys?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2013)

There's like 6-8 others from the Mafia FC who don't post here.
I wouldn't if I haven't already either, people should steer clear.
Thread is kinda boring lately, people have turned into caricatures of themselves as of late.
Blah blah korea, blah blah rage, blah blah sarcasm, kinda bummed out about this state.


----------



## Didi (Sep 14, 2013)

The thread was always like this WAD


But now you're just sober enough to realize how shit it is


----------



## Chausie (Sep 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> There's like 6-8 others from the Mafia FC who don't post here.
> I wouldn't if I haven't already either, people should steer clear.
> Thread is kinda boring lately, people have turned into caricatures of themselves as of late.
> Blah blah korea, blah blah rage, blah blah sarcasm, kinda bummed out about this state.



'caricatures of themselves'? you've been posting in fucking rhyme for ages, and did spam about morde for quite a while too. 

if you don't like the thread, then fuck off. we enjoy talking to you, and we care about you, but we do not force you to return here.

you can just ignore the parts of conversation that you don't like, most of us do. if you want the thread to interest you more, steer the conversation towards something which interests you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2013)

Yeah, about that, has anyone even played Morde?
No? Okay thanks, peace, now I'm genuinely bored.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> Yeah, about that, has anyone even played Morde?
> No? Okay thanks, peace, now I'm genuinely bored.



Yes i played Morde


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 14, 2013)

Yay Poopy top
Also, Plat 4 promotions


----------



## Shingy (Sep 14, 2013)

Placed in silver 3 xD.


----------



## Santí (Sep 14, 2013)

Really? 

That's fucking great. Good job.


----------



## Darth (Sep 14, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Yay Poopy top
> Also, Plat 4 promotions



lol wtf are you some sort of god?

or is eune just that bad?

answer me honestly pls.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 14, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol wtf are you some sort of god?
> 
> or is eune just that bad?
> 
> answer me honestly pls.



Ummm
YOU HAVE played there

And when there is a Diamond 2 Poppy main nobody bats an eye
BUT WHEN I DO IT


----------



## OS (Sep 14, 2013)

Shingy said:


> Placed in silver 3 xD.



well fuck you.


----------



## Darth (Sep 14, 2013)

lol noobs i got placed in gold V.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 14, 2013)

Because you were ranked last season fuckface.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 14, 2013)

Got a penta with Karthus using the pentakill skin. 

Yay.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Sep 14, 2013)

I lose the games where I do good but win the games where I do bad, strange cycle.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 14, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Got a penta with Karthus using the pentakill skin.
> 
> Yay.



Gratz!



Sanger Zonvolt said:


> I lose the games where I do good but win the games where I do bad, strange cycle.



Well just feed then what is the

What's the big deal i don't see 
How this might be an issue


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 14, 2013)

I've been having success with Karthus lately. Not sure why. Every lane just loses in the laning phase but we just win really hard mid-late. GG for letting a Karthus go into late game.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 14, 2013)

so euw is completely down

they usually leave it up, disable ranked, and let people deal with the lag in normals


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 14, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I've been having success with Karthus lately. Not sure why. Every lane just loses in the laning phase but we just win really hard mid-late. GG for letting a Karthus go into late game.



Well Karthus isn't very popular in SoloQ so not many people know how to deal with him and how dangerous he is if you let him do w/e he wants

Last game i was against a Noc as Poppy and due to my own mistakes i died twice. He roamed, he did pick up a few kills but i was free farming
Eventually, Took 3 turrets and was a huge nuisance in teamfights l0l

Either deny your laner till teamfights start occuring or just press and push early on so you have a huge advantage till late game happens


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 14, 2013)

It's not hard to deal against a Karthus. Mainly don't do stupid dives and expected you'll get out alive. I've played Karthus against Diana, Gragas, and Lee Sin. Because I was playing passive as hell, so did they and they got outscaled.



			
				Gogeta said:
			
		

> Last game i was against a Noc as Poppy and due to my own mistakes i died twice. He roamed, he did pick up a few kills but i was free farming
> Eventually, Took 3 turrets and was a huge nuisance in teamfights l0l
> 
> Either deny your laner till teamfights start occuring or just press and push early on so you have a huge advantage till late game happens



Umm well if Nocturne roams and pick up kills he should pick up objectives as well. There's no point in getting more kills if you're not going to do anything with it. Letting a top lane free farm is silly though.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 14, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> It's not hard to deal against a Karthus. Mainly don't do stupid dives and expected you'll get out alive. I've played Karthus against Diana, Gragas, and Lee Sin. Because I was playing passive as hell, so did they and they got outscaled.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm well if Nocturne roams and pick up kills he should pick up objectives as well. There's no point in getting more kills if you're not going to do anything with it. Letting a top lane free farm is silly though.



He got  2 turrets mid and one bot but our bot lane was winning so generally they were the ones pressuring. Sowhile he was going bot to stop them, their Ez or Graggy were trying to stop me, but i already had Triforce bythat time so it was GG.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 14, 2013)

Reformatting of computer finished, now to re-install 200gb worth of games and programs.


----------



## Xin (Sep 14, 2013)

Why is EUW server down?


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Xin (Sep 14, 2013)

That sucks. Just when I wanted to play a few fun arams.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 14, 2013)

Xin said:


> That sucks. Just when I wanted to play a few fun arams.



we all do 

at least it's actually down, instead of the usual online but can't actually play any games as it's so laggy


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 14, 2013)

EUW is up again guys


----------



## Darth (Sep 14, 2013)

got a penta with ezreal. my first with ez. the 4th adc that i've gotten a penta with. 

meh.


----------



## Darth (Sep 14, 2013)

tune in to the final teamfight.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2013)

Ezreal is like half my pentakills.
After #6 on him I lost my thrills.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 14, 2013)

And of course LoL is having issues installing/patching.

There's always ONE program that does this.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Reformatting of computer finished, now to re-install 200gb worth of games and programs.



Sucks.

100% win rate with Fiddle jungle tho.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 14, 2013)

Diamond sub wars.


----------



## αce (Sep 14, 2013)

Well, worlds tomorrow. I suppose I'll make my predictions now.

Group A:
1st - SKT1
2nd- OMG

Group B:
1st - Ozone
2nd - Fnatic



There are a bunch of scenario's for the quarter finals, but if SKT1 makes it to the semi's, I don't think there's any possible way they lose best of 5's from that point on unless Ozone pulls out some crazy shit.


----------



## αce (Sep 14, 2013)

Also in case anyone is wondering, I do think that C9 will lose to all of the teams I just listed coming out of the groups. Yes, even Fnatic. And in the case that SKT1 and Ozone end up on completely different sides of the tournament bracket, I fully expect to see a Korean/Korean final. Otherwise, I expect to see a rematch of Ozone vs SKT1 in the semi's if they both end up on the same side of the brackets.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 14, 2013)

All aboard the hype train

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDm7cyPvHyI[/YOUTUBE]

Is it Sunday yet?


----------



## Shingy (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm starting to doubt if I even deserve silver ffs.

Can someone help me out, play a few games with me, tell me what's wrong and help me fix it?

SN: Empress Riful


----------



## Guiness (Sep 14, 2013)

honestly spekaing, i would say most people who just hit 30 or under at least 300 wins and just started rank are normally around bronze level tbh.

i would watch for you but i would seek to get an opinion from one of the better players in this thread like Demonic Shaman.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2013)

Or Vae.
Payday.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 14, 2013)

That video tho


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 15, 2013)

Shingy said:


> I'm starting to doubt if I even deserve silver ffs.
> 
> Can someone help me out, play a few games with me, tell me what's wrong and help me fix it?
> 
> SN: Empress Riful



What roles do you mainly play?


----------



## Bioness (Sep 15, 2013)

Finally got promoted to Silver after a long time of not playing ranked and complaining about being Bronze. Just super carried as Taric even to the point where the enemy team ignored everyone else and chased after me.

Next is gold


----------



## Guiness (Sep 15, 2013)

congrats bioness

errbody leavin me in bronze.

at this rate i'll be only bronzie left before season end

#4everscaredofrank


----------



## Xin (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm not ready for ranked games and I think I never will.


----------



## Shingy (Sep 15, 2013)

It's not that bad tbh.

A crappy player like me won a bunch.


----------



## Chaos (Sep 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> account name on euw is obsidianskyking.
> 
> add me if you want to play





Chausie said:


> what level are you? there's no harm in playing with level 30s as a lower level
> 
> anyway! add me, chauusie is my lower level account or chausie for my main
> 
> maybe people are up for some games on euw tonight? guys?



Added both. And am level 11 now, been playing for a week or so.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> Or Vae.
> Payday.



Wat?


----------



## Chausie (Sep 15, 2013)

what do people know about gg.eu?

they any good?

idk if i should nap or not before the games start


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 15, 2013)

After my last 2 ranked matches i realized
I have no idea how to play this game l0l

My calls late game (not the major ones at least) seem to backfire, kinda. Last 2 games our ADC couldn't kite at all, or just barely. Okay, wasn't their main role but still. (Ofc the enemy ADC has Piglet's kiting)

What i did as Poppy is go for the ADC and APC each time, maybe even killing them both, but my team, in one way or another got raped by their bruiser cause, well, they couldn't kite or just went into melee range. Probably bursting the Bruiser and THEN going for the ADC would've been much more beneficial.
These smaller "calls" are what could win or lose me the game. Ofcourse, this is if one or more roles fail to do their jobs.


Also, when is the proper time to split push? I mean, if we as a team are stronger, we could just TF and push even faster. If we are weaker and i split push, the enemy can just engage, kill them all and 5 man push faster than me.

Feels like only if we have very superior waveclear and disengage is split pushing the right/correct thing to do.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 15, 2013)

If you can kill their ADC/APC then it shouldn't be weird if the enemy team can do the same, if the game is close.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> If you can kill their ADC/APC then it shouldn't be weird if the enemy team can do the same, if the game is close.



The difference is i 1v2'd the enemy fed Gragas and Ezreal, while they could barely 4 vs 2 the enemy Lee and Amumu - how Lee Sin managed to kill Nidalee and bring the Graves to very low HP each time, i don't know. I stomped him in lane and he ended the game 5-15 :/

If Nidalee didn't run into his melee range every time and Graves was at least tiny bit more careful and actually kited properly, we would've stomped. 

Indeed they had a better late game team comp but it was far, far from unwinnable.


Anyway, 1-1 in my promos, hopefully i win this next one


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey i skipped a division again!


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 15, 2013)

Isn't it time for you to come to EUW.


----------



## Xin (Sep 15, 2013)

Congrats Gogeta. 


World championship starts soon, right?


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

Yes though idk when.


----------



## Xin (Sep 15, 2013)

I hope this is already adjusted to my timezone. 



Would be nice.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 15, 2013)

Xin said:


> Congrats Gogeta.



Thanks!



Vae said:


> Isn't it time for you to come to EUW.



Ya but i had some issues with my credit card which got resolved today :/

So since it's Sunday and now i have other shit to do, i can't go to the bank.
By Tuesday i should be on EUW tho 




Also, to all EUW players, since Riot's latest "fix", are there lag issues from time to time or were they resolved?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 15, 2013)

Worlds starts at 9PM CET for europeans.

Also apparently I'm not the only person who can't stant my launcher, there's posts about it on the forums from multiple people.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> After my last 2 ranked matches i realized
> I have no idea how to play this game l0l
> 
> My calls late game (not the major ones at least) seem to backfire, kinda. Last 2 games our ADC couldn't kite at all, or just barely. Okay, wasn't their main role but still. (Ofc the enemy ADC has Piglet's kiting)
> ...



I read somewhere that when it gets to a very late game, it all comes down to your adc and apc. And if you're going to lose teamfights in that sense, you HAVE to catch someone out. If your adc cannot do shit in a teamfight that late of a game, then it's best to catch someone out and make it a 5 v 4 with 60 - 70 seconds death timers.

And yes if you have superior waveclear and disengage, split pushing is the right thing to do. If you're going to be off split pushing, your team better know how to not get caught out and defend themselves. If you can get two people or more to stop you, your team has to know to push accordingly.


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

whos up for skype at 3


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 15, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I read somewhere that when it gets to a very late game, it all comes down to your adc and apc. And if you're going to lose teamfights in that sense, you HAVE to catch someone out. If your adc cannot do shit in a teamfight that late of a game, then it's best to catch someone out and make it a 5 v 4 with 60 - 70 seconds death timers.
> 
> And yes if you have superior waveclear and disengage, split pushing is the right thing to do. If you're going to be off split pushing, your team better know how to not get caught out and defend themselves. If you can get two people or more to stop you, your team has to know to push accordingly.



But i was Poppy fuck my carries >.>

Plus, it isn't very easy catching someone off if we are the one being pressured and pushed, while the enemy support has oracle.

And about split pushing, how would i know whether my team has any of that in SoloQ


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

actually nvm scratch that
gonna watch these games alone
cuz im like that


----------



## Darth (Sep 15, 2013)

αce said:


> whos up for skype at 3



I'll be on skype. We can discuss how easily tsm is gonna stomp the world. 

edit: dis gai...

w/e i got vae.


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

if tsm makes it out of group stages i will wear any set you want me too


----------



## Darth (Sep 15, 2013)

i like how onesided that bet is.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> Worlds starts at 9PM CET for europeans.
> 
> Also apparently I'm not the only person who can't stant my launcher, there's posts about it on the forums from multiple people.



there no way to open it straight to the login screen, bypassing the launcher?


----------



## Cronos (Sep 15, 2013)

it's okay, i'm here now


----------



## Chausie (Sep 15, 2013)

yay, we are saved`


----------



## Xin (Sep 15, 2013)

1 hour to go.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 15, 2013)

ascendant get


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> 11                     .



Your the only person that has given it so much praise.


----------



## Xin (Sep 15, 2013)

Good guy Cronos. 

Only an Ubermensch can make me Eternal right now tho.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 15, 2013)

Cronos said:


> ascendant get



Thank you, Cronos! <33


----------



## Guiness (Sep 15, 2013)

korra was pretty good

also fck you ace for not wanting to watch worlds together


----------



## Darth (Sep 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Your the only person that has given it so much praise.



all deserved imo.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2013)

Worlds is pretty much gonna end right before I come back.
Oh well, I'll still try to follow through you guys so dont slack!


----------



## Didi (Sep 15, 2013)

Meh, I prefer liveblogging about it here


but maybe I'll join Skype somewhere tonight


but probably not


----------



## Xin (Sep 15, 2013)

Lol.. almost Cronos.


----------



## Didi (Sep 15, 2013)

I wanted to push you into Eternal


but you were already Eternal 



*Spoiler*: __ 



repped you anyway brah


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

4N said:


> korra was pretty good
> 
> also fck you ace for not wanting to watch worlds together





Darth said:


> all deserved imo.



I only hope it doesn't let me down like last season. I know it's not bryan and mikes fault but it can't heal the wounds. Fuckin nickelodeon.


----------



## Xin (Sep 15, 2013)

Didi said:


> I wanted to push you into Eternal
> 
> 
> but you were already Eternal
> ...



Boshi was faster. 

But thanks.


----------



## Xin (Sep 15, 2013)

And tfw I finally reach 2000 posts after months. 

Only until one of my convos get trashed tho.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2013)

While spreading I got 24'd yesterday, it's like the third time it happened ever.
How many fools can you rep without that, and is getting 24'd a more effective endeavor?


----------



## Chausie (Sep 15, 2013)

in case anyone ends up asking. 

Finals start in half an hour, can watch here:


----------



## Chausie (Sep 15, 2013)

well i guess group stages would be a better thing to say, not finals


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

lol krepo op


----------



## Guiness (Sep 15, 2013)

i want some damn pizza

and its raining outside

should i walk through the rain for that pizza?

decisions decisions decisions


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

azubu is so much better than twitch


----------



## Didi (Sep 15, 2013)

gonna watch on youtube cuz even tho I sorta enjoy twitch chat, i'd need two monitors or non fullscreen watching to see it anyway, and I can't be doing with that


So I'm just gonna enjoy glorious lagless youtube stream


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2013)

You're a man, and in the army - who cares about rain? 
Rain is the best weather for me, I dont even have to explain.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2013)

>Enjoy Twitch chat.
<Needs defib. Stat.


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

korean stream already began their overview
and i can already hear cloudtemplar casting


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 15, 2013)

26k rep away from Raptorous


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

LEMONUUDOGSUU


----------



## Chausie (Sep 15, 2013)

4N said:


> i want some damn pizza
> 
> and its raining outside
> 
> ...



dude, never come to england if you have that sorta attitude about rain



αce said:


> lol krepo op



he is amazing


----------



## Chausie (Sep 15, 2013)

well i guess go to england would be a better thing to say, as i don't exactly live there anymore (  )

though the same thought applies to ireland.


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

> dude, never come to england if you have that sorta attitude about rain



ironically, london here is notorious for having the most rain 
must be a curse or something


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> 26k rep away from Raptorous


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

It's only 1 game each right?

EDIT: I need 12000 for Transcendent. I feel like Ascendant is my Bronze ranking.


----------



## Didi (Sep 15, 2013)

Rapturous is one of the best ranks


----------



## Didi (Sep 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It's only 1 game each right?



It's a double round robin, they play each opponent in the group stage twice


but they do play in Bo1's yes


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

"simply walks into mordor" or "killed a man with a trident" are the best ones


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh fuck ps4 in 60 days and GTA in 2. Being my wallet is suffering


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

damn i have to wait until 10 to watch ozone


----------



## Xin (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm ready for action. 

9min to go. 

watching on twitch.


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

> watching on twitch.




i hope you closed the chat
especially for tsm games


----------



## Xin (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeah I did. 

I figured it's unwise to use the chat right now.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 15, 2013)

you all watching on twitch?

im gonna have to watch on twitch too if i don't wanna be spoiled then, aren't i


----------



## Darth (Sep 15, 2013)

k so who's gonna join vae and i on skype?

also azubu stream = best stream.


----------



## Xin (Sep 15, 2013)

Anyways.. you guys having skypegroup or something?


----------



## Rain (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh god, this will be one hell of a night.


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

w.e. invite me


----------



## Xin (Sep 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> k so who's gonna join vae and i on skype?
> 
> also azubu stream = best stream.



Sure, but I'm only hearing/reading/writing.. since I have no mic.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> k so who's gonna join vae and i on skype?
> 
> also azubu stream = best stream.



count me in


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

If we skype I can't talk only type for obvious reasons


----------



## Chausie (Sep 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> k so who's gonna join vae and i on skype?
> 
> also azubu stream = best stream.



i can till people go bed

this so exciting guys. 

think im gonna support gg.eu


----------



## Xin (Sep 15, 2013)

xin.ben        **


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

Man of Quality is my name.


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

I think the twitch site crashed


----------



## Chausie (Sep 15, 2013)

try azubu or youtube then


----------



## Cronos (Sep 15, 2013)

lol twitch


----------



## Xin (Sep 15, 2013)

watching on azubu now too. 

twitch's crashing. 

Come on skype Cronos.


----------



## Darth (Sep 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Man of Quality is my name.



there's like a billion "man of qualitys" on skype so give me more info than that or add me on skype "dr.yhlk" is my skype name.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 15, 2013)

i'm so glad monte's on the analyst desk at least.

nah i'd rather watch it alone, jatt is casting, wanna hear him


----------



## Chausie (Sep 15, 2013)

well fu then cronos, don't join us


----------



## Didi (Sep 15, 2013)

TSM played good



I hope they get out of groups because of dade saying in the openingmovie he wants to destroy 'the trashtalker' (regi)


then again I don't want it cuz that would mean LemonDogs wouldn't get out =/


----------



## Cronos (Sep 15, 2013)

erm, i doubt lemondogs will get out of the groups even if tsm doesn't make it, top two will prob be skt and omg


----------



## Didi (Sep 15, 2013)

yeah I know


but I said it that way cuz I'm rooting for LemonDogs to get out


----------



## Cronos (Sep 15, 2013)

either way, fuck tsm


----------



## Didi (Sep 15, 2013)

Dyrus and OddOne are total bros tho


but fuck regi and xpecial

don't care about turtle




also a few of my rl friends have said me and OddOne are total look-alikes
I only slightly agree, but I can see the resemblance lol


----------



## Chausie (Sep 15, 2013)

Didi said:


> yeah I know
> 
> 
> but I said it that way cuz I'm rooting for LemonDogs to get out



they will if we believe!

(though we believed in EG too  )


----------



## Didi (Sep 15, 2013)

LemonDogs trying to emulate their inner EG


dem delays


----------



## Guiness (Sep 15, 2013)

ok

im sorry for ever holding a bit of doubt for the korean teams

time for me to take the knee against our korean overlords


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 15, 2013)

Shut up Kyle.

There's no way to make amends for your doubt.


----------



## Didi (Sep 15, 2013)

LemonDogs performed quite well early game tho


Making me more #believe that they have a real shot of making it out of groups


----------



## Cronos (Sep 15, 2013)

oh my god, and this was just the warm up for skt, i think they will 25min tsm


----------



## Cronos (Sep 15, 2013)

Didi said:


> LemonDogs performed quite well early game tho
> 
> 
> Making me more #believe that they have a real shot of making it out of groups



we will see after this match


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 15, 2013)

Regi Fizz again.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 15, 2013)

Didi said:


> LemonDogs performed quite well early game tho
> 
> 
> Making me more #believe that they have a real shot of making it out of groups



ye they started really well, and it's only their first match. just gotta learn from it and not do the same mistakes next time.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 15, 2013)

Regi wtf are you doing.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 15, 2013)

I'M LAUGHING SO FUCKING HARD, 4-2 IN A 4V5. AHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 15, 2013)

That random hourglass in the middle of the lane .... Regi please. Meanwhile that baron steal.

Okay. Turtle please.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 15, 2013)

the general tried his hardest

that baron steal was great but OMG had too far a lead by then.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 15, 2013)

fuck it, i'm gonna stay up for the skt vs. omg game as well


----------



## Didi (Sep 15, 2013)

tsm did better than I expected actually lol


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 15, 2013)

Didi said:


> tsm did better than I expected actually lol



Still really messy and questionable calls.

Also please no more Regi Fizz.


----------



## Didi (Sep 15, 2013)

yeah Regi sucks on Fizz


wildturtle looking strong tho


except for that flash into kennen ult l0l


----------



## Didi (Sep 15, 2013)

Fuck man


I'd really love to see Ozone - Gambit

but I need to get up at 8


probably gonna watch until 2 or SKT vs OMG

haven't decided yet



fucking timezones 


then again if this was in normal timezones for EU I would miss everything cuz I'm just fucking busy this week

now I might catch some stuff at night when I get back from my day stuff, but probably not since I need my sleep this week
but I at least have the opportunity


----------



## Cronos (Sep 15, 2013)

> DrunkScarra ‏@DrunkScarra 1h
> Faker should change his name to Baker, cause he just made some Lemon tarts



               .


----------



## Didi (Sep 15, 2013)

I want C9 to face LD so hard


BATTLE OF THE LEMONS


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

Out fucking played.

Nukeduck been watching Faker.


----------



## Didi (Sep 15, 2013)

fuck missed the first 2 kills cuz of the loo


----------



## Didi (Sep 15, 2013)

luckily I can watch that back now cuz of youtube


----------



## Magic (Sep 15, 2013)

why the fuck is she blushing yo 
I do not remember that scene like that in the manga.

I suppose she is in an excited state, whatever. :tea


----------



## Chausie (Sep 15, 2013)

oh ye, i still have the second half of that ep to watch. stil not read the latest chapter either

i'm bad at this


----------



## Chausie (Sep 15, 2013)

why do people seem to like annie so much? i find her pretty meh as a character, and she has a face like a slapped arse


----------



## Didi (Sep 15, 2013)

ehhhhhhh


would love to see the rest of the matches


but it's time for me to go sleep


lustrumweek here I come!


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

Still haven't watched episode 23 of shingeki yet.

Watched up to episode 22 in 2 days


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 15, 2013)

Lol at Didi leaving before the best game of the day.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 15, 2013)

not like he can't watch it tomorrow


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

Everything is better live imo.

More suspense and stuff.


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> why do people seem to like annie so much? i find her pretty meh as a character, and she has a face like a slapped arse



She makes their titan rise.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 15, 2013)

RemChu said:


> why the fuck is she blushing yo
> I do not remember that scene like that in the manga.
> 
> I suppose she is in an excited state, whatever. :tea


Manga version looks more menacing, anime version looks..well 


I came home late so I just finished the TSM game. Regi c'mon man! That was so depressing. Turtle going wild and just going ham. I understand he needed to step up since Regi was non existant, Dyrus kept getting caught and had questionable Ults as did Xpecial. But flashing into a Kennen ult with hourglass and just plain Valkyrieing into the back line was pretty crazy. But plz, Regi gotta stop playing Fizz. I've seen his stream while he was practicing Fizz and like LAN Fizz, his solo que Fizz is just as laughable. Oddbro's back pack wasn't big enough.

Though It's funny how Jatt and Deman mapped out the whole game, before the game was even played out. Jatt's crystal ball has evolved passed champ select.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

Who is that cute girl hovering around OMG?

Their manager?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 15, 2013)

Wtf that anime/manga difference


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

Watch TT1 win the game still.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 15, 2013)

OMG in that ass right now.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

Fucking Faker.

Of course.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 15, 2013)

FAKER WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 15, 2013)

Spoke too soon.  As per usual.  >.>


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

Why is faker so good


----------



## Magic (Sep 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wtf that anime/manga difference


yup, I would fire whoever was in charge of that scene 

edit:
new breaking bad in less than 30mins!


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

oh look
a game where piglet is dead weight


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey Ace.

Suck a dick


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

omg needs to end


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh hey, lemme just facetank four people because I'm Renekton.  Stupid character.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 15, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Oh hey, lemme just facetank four people because I'm Renekton.  Stupid character.



Except SKT had no real damage source there, not as much Rene being a stupid champ as it is SKT being behind by a lot.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 15, 2013)

that game god damn


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

lovelin won that game
that's how you play jungle

meteos take notes


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

SKT T1 still better than OMG


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

So aren't OMG what is a counter to Koreans pick comps which is all in?


----------



## Darth (Sep 15, 2013)

ggggggggggggggg


----------



## Magic (Sep 15, 2013)

cool finished in time for breaking bad. gj chinese


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> Except SKT had no real damage source there, not as much Rene being a stupid champ as it is SKT being behind by a lot.



I'm just saying that was sickening to watch lol.  It didn't help that Renekton was putting a ton of pressure on them the whole time so they really couldn't focus San's Corki, which was the real problem.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 15, 2013)

fcking finally

omg played that game very well.

and lovelin, damn he went ham. he did not let up on that jungler aggression not even once. props to him. he really throttled skt1 movements.


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

it was over once corki got the double and the buffs
skt1's comp was just fast push
which is why they had gragas/cait/zyra

fast push negated when the other team just got fed



i'd be surprised if people keep falling for that 3v1 dive in the solo lane from here on out
seems like they always go for it


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

just waiting for dandy and crew honestly


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 15, 2013)

SKT losing a bo1 isn't that surprising against a top team.

Most top teams they start off with like 0-1 or 0-2 against then wreck.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

What Ace said.

If OMG didn't get Corki fed early, TT1 would've won that game most likely.


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

i expect skt1 to win the next game against omg
kkoma wont let them fall for those dives again 
hes too good a coach

i dont see OMG losing to any of the other teams
i dont see skt1 losing to any of the other teams


lets see how ozone vs gambit goes tho


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 15, 2013)

ace stop being lame and get on skype


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

ironically, the teams that leave the group stages are in all fairness going to be stronger than the teams that got automatic byes


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

also corki needs to get a nerf
that shit is ridiculous


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

I wanna see Sexpeke wipe his shit all over Vulcun.


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

ozone's rotations are better than skt1's imo
they lost to skt1 because they just got outplayed last time

lets see how hard vulcun gets the dandy hammer


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 15, 2013)

ace ignoring me


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

i cant skype
in my living room
many ppl here
too much noise


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 15, 2013)

The only way to beat asians is to be asians.


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

tsm is 4 and a half asians


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

half an asian too short?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 15, 2013)

All asians or go home.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 15, 2013)

no excuses


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

You can still type.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeah but, TSM are American Asians.

Still American.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 15, 2013)

AKA white washed.


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

i like vulcun, but really....picking them over fnatic and gambit
okay...


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

OZONE IS USING LOOPER
YES


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 15, 2013)

αce said:


> i like vulcun, but really....picking them over fnatic and gambit
> okay...



I think Vulcun is a pretty solid team but Zuna makes me not as confident for their team. Ah well, we'll see what happens.

LOOOOL 

MONTE


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

Shots fired from Monte. Jesus. I am laughing.


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

vulcun is solid but fnatic and gambit are clutch
while vulcun throws leads harder than anyone other than dignitas



also #basedmonte


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 15, 2013)

αce said:


> OZONE IS USING LOOPER
> YES



I haven't actually seen Looper play. How well does he play? What does he usually play


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

i want a 2v2
so i get to see imp vs zuna
pls.


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

looper hasn't ever really played
but he's one of those solo q stars
like fabbyyy
except korean solo q stars usually turn out to be good, unlike the trash i just mentioned





also homme got fucked since tanky intiate top laners are falling out of favour now
league of tri force


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

But didn't OMG just use Renekton?


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

altho as i said
dade, dandy and mata are the core of ozone
they are just lucky that imp is arguably the best adc in korea
their top laner is supplementary


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

Watch Vulcun get fucked.

I wanna see imp vs zuna too.

Just to watch zuna get fucked on his favourite champion.


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

> But didn't OMG just use Renekton?



i didn't say it was completely gone....
but homme preferred zac and nasus
and he played yorick exclusively in the group stages before ryze got nerfed

so yes, he got screwed


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

Watch Mancloud get wrekt from Godpeke.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 15, 2013)

αce said:


> looper hasn't ever really played
> but he's one of those solo q stars
> like fabbyyy
> except korean solo q stars usually turn out to be good, unlike the trash i just mentioned
> ...



We didn't really see any champions who benefit from Tri Force from the top laner today. It's primarily for Corki at the moment.

But yeah tanky initiate top laners are falling out of favor atm. Majority it's been AP based like Elise, Kennen, Rumble.


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

Jesus. If bears could talk they would sound like Yellowstar


----------



## Guiness (Sep 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Watch Mancloud get wrekt from Godpeke.



i don't think that will happen but we'll see.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

Yorick GG.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 15, 2013)

Questionable Yorick pick...


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 15, 2013)

oh god damn


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

as soon as i say the thing about homme we get a top lane nasus and yorick
universe, why do you hate me?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 15, 2013)

αce said:


> as soon as i say the thing about homme we get a top lane nasus and yorick
> universe, why do you hate me?



LOL the funny thing is Nasus actually benefits from Triforce.

But I still don't get the Yorick pick.

Oh yeah and Spirit Visage too.


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

These pauses are OP.


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

fucks sake dude
i just want to see ozone play

at least they play twice
fucks sake tho


----------



## Guiness (Sep 15, 2013)

i swear, how is it they have so much problems during the game?


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

They talking shit about xpeke's Lissandra. But iirc using deathfire on her is oh so good.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 15, 2013)

holy fuck that zuna flash save wtf


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

I take it back. Fnatic water you doing?


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

Lolnatic with the escapes.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 15, 2013)

Jiyeon you have been wrong all day LOL


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 15, 2013)

holy shit that shockwave


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

fnatic
wat
are u doing


----------



## Guiness (Sep 15, 2013)

fnatic has no control whatsoever.

that early game aggression is really putting these teams out on top today.

like doublelift said, this is vulcan's game to lose. they are playing well.


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

Imo Soaz should have went Aatrox if anything. Or Rumble.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 15, 2013)

what the fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

Almost feel like Ace when he watches CLG lose.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 15, 2013)

Anything but fucking Yorick. It seemed like they just wanted to counter pick their lane partners but the level 1 fights screwed them over too.


----------



## Santí (Sep 15, 2013)

RemChu said:


> why the fuck is she blushing yo
> I do not remember that scene like that in the manga.
> 
> I suppose she is in an excited state, whatever. :tea





StrawHatCrew said:


> Manga version looks more menacing, anime version looks..well



The blushing was in the original draft, but he decided to scrape the idea in the final.


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

well shit there goes my prediction for group B
or is that premature?
fnatic looked terrible 


one more game
then I GET TO SEE FUCKING OZONE
FINALLY


----------



## Guiness (Sep 15, 2013)

gg by vulcan. played pretty damn well.


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

WHO ELSE IS HYPED FOR DANDY?


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

wish i knew more korean besides the classic hello and how are you
so i could hear cloud templar casting
and not fucking phreak
cant stand him


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

Whatevs.

EU Teams are for the most part on par with NA teams, so Vulcun beating fnatic isn't anything.

Wanna see vulcun get their shit smashed by Ozone.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 15, 2013)

inb4 vulcan beats ozone


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

genome i will cut your balls off


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Whatevs.
> 
> EU Teams are for the most part on par with NA teams, so Vulcun beating fnatic isn't anything.
> 
> Wanna see vulcun get their shit smashed by Ozone.



Fnatic was the favorite pick and if watched are just overall more dominant. It's why they won their splits. As you see though even the analysts were very surprised.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 15, 2013)

Anything can happen in this tournament and Vulcun is a solid team (I still am unsure about Zuna). 

I want to see Looper 

Edit:



			
				Original Sin said:
			
		

> As you see though even the analysts were very surprised.



I remember Doublelift voting for Vulcun and one other person voted for Vulcun too so it wasn't a complete surprise. The surprise was Fnatic picking Yorick, Caitlyn not having a cleanse, and their overall comp was pretty shitty.


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

"auto attack based carries like tristana *and ezreal*"

phreak, stop talking


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Fnatic was the favorite pick and if watched are just overall more dominant. It's why they won their splits. As you see though even the analysts were very surprised.



There are exceptions.

That's why I said for the most part.


If Vulcun beat Ozone, I'll uninstall league and light myself on fire.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 15, 2013)

αce said:


> genome i will cut your balls off


better get on skype for the ozone game


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> There are exceptions.
> 
> That's why I said for the most part.
> 
> ...



Dear lord, hear my prayer!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> There are exceptions.
> 
> That's why I said for the most part.
> 
> ...



Jiyeon your predictions haven't been doing so well LOL. I wouldn't be making bets. If they do win, then I'm sure your predictions are fking jinxes.

Though I HIGHLY doubt Vulcun will beat Ozone.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

If Vulcun beat Ozone, then that would mean the imp lost to zuna.
That's impossible.

Just, no.


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

jiyeon don't fucking jynx it


----------



## Chausie (Sep 15, 2013)

that video was adorable!


mineski are so cute. 'i don't think we will win but we will try' 

awwww


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

Lol I know it comes off faggy but their fangirling was adorable.

The fat dude reminds of the mentally challenged kid from Jimmy Neutron.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

Gambit are going to win.

Corki hasn't lost today.


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

corki lost 2 games today...


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

Well, he hasn't lost any of the games I've seen.

I started watching from the game before TT1.


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

Ngl, I want Diana to dominate her lane. Probably a way to shut down all the ahri love lately.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

Fuck Mineski.

Their AD Carry's summoner name is the name of a boy group I despise.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

What a Bronze V play from Diamond just now


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> that video was adorable!
> 
> 
> mineski are so cute. 'i don't think we will win but we will try'
> ...



We Filipino's are too damn nice when it comes to sports. Just looks at Manny Pacqiao. Dude tries to make friends with every one of his opponents, and succeeds.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 15, 2013)

whoa diamond just got outplayed

looks like this mineski team won't be a pushover.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> What a Bronze V play from Diamond just now



wat

thats not a bronze 5 play.

they had no wards in bot lane. diamond was very much right to try to gank but nocturne was there for the countergank. well played on mineski's part.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

Diamond shouldn't have went in.

Sona wasn't six, and he was going in against a fiddlesticks support.
Simple fear-silence.

He went in with the fear tether on him too.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 15, 2013)

k mineski is just misplaying now.

gambit too good to not take advantages like those.


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

Voidles reaction time saved him.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

Diamond should've waited until Sona was 6 so she could crescendo and guarantee him knocking fiddle sticks and/or ezreal up all the while corki goes ham from behind.

Going in without a level 6 sona would've allowed Mineski to either turn it or get away because of fiddle's fear/silence combo.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

Triforce Corki is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

Well this is over soon.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 15, 2013)

This is pretty much over.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm never wrong Terry


----------



## Magic (Sep 15, 2013)

baby shake....


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

finally
its time


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

Time for Imp destroying Zuna


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 15, 2013)

Kinda hard to believe that this is the team that beat Singapore Sentinels.


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

imp and mata aren't even going to 2v2 zuna and bloodwater
so....


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

> Kinda hard to believe that this is the team that beat Singapore Sentinels.



That's what everyone else said. Oh well, they are here and Sentinels aren't. I guess these guys are the Team Coast/ GGU of that region.

Ace. If Vulcun DID beat SSO how would you react?


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

αce said:


> imp and mata aren't even going to 2v2 zuna and bloodwater
> so....



Why wouldn't they?

They'd stomp them easily.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> That's what everyone else said. Oh well, they are here and Sentinels aren't. I guess these guys are the Team Coast/ GGU of that region.
> 
> Ace. If Vulcun DID beat SSO how would you react?



That's not going to happen.

Reddit would explode.


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

because you don't always get the lanes you want
this isn't solo q


they probably going for classic ozone fast push top lane and then move your duo to the bot lane after to secure dragons


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

I think it's a better strat to send Mata and Imp bot or wherever Zuna and Bloodwater run to to shut them down for good.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 15, 2013)

Ohh Gambit plays Ozone later today too. I might just nap through Mineski vs Fnatic and wake up for that last match.


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2013)

So many shots at Doublelift.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 15, 2013)

LOL DOUBLE LIFT

Yiliang Peng ‏@CLGDoublelift 19s

U SHALL PAY FOR YOUR SINS CASTER DESK


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

xsmithie *is* the best jungler in na


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 15, 2013)

Ace, Are you spelling his name that way on purpose?


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

mata got thresh.....


----------



## αce (Sep 15, 2013)

picking ezreal into cait?
they better hope they get a 2v1 or imp is going to shit on him


----------



## Guiness (Sep 15, 2013)

lets see how well vulcan stacks up to the korean. its been said xmithie has a similar style to dandy. im interested in seeing how it turns out.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 15, 2013)

Haven't seen Ryze pick in a while but it would counter the Ahri train.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 15, 2013)

swain was supposed to counter the ahri train as well. 

see how that turned out


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

You're being sarcastic right ace?

Meteos shits on xsmithy.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 15, 2013)

Why do you guys keep spelling his name that way. Also no, Xmithie wins over Meteos.

Fizz was suppose to counter the Ahri train too. Derp.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

Mata and Imp vs Zuna Bloodwater.

Gee Gee.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh my god.


----------



## OS (Sep 16, 2013)

Gotta give props to Mancloud there.



> swain was supposed to counter the ahri train as well.
> 
> see how that turned out


Diana too.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

dear god

i dont know if its just me

but i can just feel from watching this game

that mvp is prolly a better team than skt 1 even.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 16, 2013)

Such an easy lane for Caitlyn.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Gotta give props to Mancloud there.



i'd rather not

to be fair, ryze just isn't as good as he was, considering his early game is crap and his range been nerfed to hell.

not saying mancloud didn't outplay, but ryze early game is nothing special, considering ahri is stronger than him early. and he was 2 levels of ahead iirc.


----------



## OS (Sep 16, 2013)

Zuna has the luck of the gods.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol.

Chauster taught him that one.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 16, 2013)

Trueshot Barrageee


----------



## OS (Sep 16, 2013)

It"s happening


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

dear god

this imp

literally gives no fucks

he fucking kited in close quarters

0_0

vulcan is doing well tho.


----------



## OS (Sep 16, 2013)

I say that but SSO is knocking them towers down.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 16, 2013)

Holy shit Dandy.


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

that dandy e-q
wtf

the god


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

gooood

dslkngn;lkfs n;,kdbfgz,'
m;dfg


dis imp guy

gives no fucks

i can't entertain this enough


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

and mata

he fucking saved ryze and brought in ahri at the same time

these mechanics doe


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 16, 2013)

Acedddddd.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

and now we begin to see the spike in ryze's power

with sheer mechanics vulcan is beginning to be outplayed. like wow.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 16, 2013)

vulcan did good but mvp is just too much


----------



## Sansa (Sep 16, 2013)

Get fucking wrekt.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 16, 2013)

Sweetttt lord.


----------



## OS (Sep 16, 2013)

that singed teleport.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 16, 2013)

Get fucking wrekt by The Korean Overlords, Vulcunt.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 16, 2013)

probably would have gone better for vulcan if they got the 2v1 lane matchups imp wrecked zuna

also ori over ahri would have probbaly been better in hindsight


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 16, 2013)

Holy shit Looper. I knew he was going to be a bitch eventually and I really want to see more of him now.

Vulcun did better than I expected (Zuna losing by 40-50 CS though, obviously that was going to bite them eventually). Even though Vulcun had kills and dragons in the beginning, Ozone had more turrets. Then everything just escalated by winning through sheer mechanics and teamfighting.

Yeah I don't know why they didn't do the 2 v 1 especially against a Singed.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

wow

i could tell that ozone is probably the best korean team right now, no matter if people freak out about faker.

vulcan had a good start and got dragons but ozone was like fine np. we'll just towers. not to mention the the lanes were never really in trouble. 

just wow. im impressed. and that teamfighting coordination.

but fucking imp. this guy just gave no respect to zuna. he fcking kited like piglet.

im pretty impressed by these top korean teams.

vulcan did well at first but control was something they never had. ozone had it all planned.

and thats pretty scary.

ps: i like dis imp guy


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

zuna got shat on so goddamn hard
imp and mata aren't going to lose to an ezreal as cait/thresh
sadly dade got outplayed, but i guess that's to be expected
ryze can't really trade with ahri anymore


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

also imps vayne is better than his cait
one of the analysts said it was cait
i've seen enough games to conclude that his vayne is better
the kiting is unreal


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

zed ban is kind of mandatory tho on purple side against dade/faker


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

αce said:


> zuna got shat on so goddamn hard
> imp and mata aren't going to lose to an ezreal as cait/thresh
> sadly dade got outplayed, but i guess that's to be expected
> *ryze can't really trade with ahri anymore*



thats pretty much the case. ryze is pretty weak now but everything went according to ozone's plan.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 16, 2013)

lol people saying vulcan threw

l
o
l


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

αce said:


> also imps vayne is better than his cait
> one of the analysts said it was cait
> i've seen enough games to conclude that his vayne is better
> the kiting is unreal



dude  i was honestly like wtf

when imp got 3 man ganked bot and he died, before then he was just kiting those dudes for like 3-4 seconds before dying.

the mechanics are beast within in him.



αce said:


> zed ban is kind of *mandatory* tho on purple side against dade/faker



ace

ace

ace

pls :\


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 16, 2013)

Really don't understand why Vul didn't opt for the 2 v 1.

I really want to see Gambit vs Ozone and see how they fair against them. But yeah we all knew Mata and Imp is going to wreck Zuna and Bloodwater.

Vulcun didn't throw, Ozone was just better l0l


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> lol people saying vulcan threw
> 
> l
> o
> l



no

vulcan did perform well.

but ozone was just THAT good. everything was planned for them and they always got something in return for those dragons.

like everything slowly built up for them and exploded.

ozone was dominant but i think that was the best game of the day.


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

vulcun never threw
it was never their game to lose

yeah, ahri killed ryze
ok


danddy purposely gave up a dragon
they scaled so much harder
all they had to do was keep the gold lead below 5k and the game was theirs


that shen ult into the bot jungle let looper take top and he just got out of control





why did they 2v2?


----------



## Sansa (Sep 16, 2013)

4N said:


> wow
> 
> i could tell that ozone is probably the best korean team right now, no matter if people freak out about faker.
> 
> ...



Why would imp ever respect Zuna?
If he didn't respect doublelift, who's worlds more a better AD than him, why would he respect Zuna?




αce said:


> zuna got shat on so goddamn hard
> imp and mata aren't going to lose to an ezreal as cait/thresh
> sadly dade got outplayed, but i guess that's to be expected
> ryze can't really trade with ahri anymore


Ryze can die like 5 times in lane and still be a beast later on, fuck him.

I lol'd when I saw them put Zuna against imp.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

k

so along with doublelift, imp is another adc i like.

i really liked his performance that game. so fcking cheeky.


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

you should have seen the spring finals when he was chasing a cait out of lane as a vayne


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

αce said:


> vulcun never threw
> it was never their game to lose
> 
> yeah, ahri killed ryze
> ...




maybe they thought zuna could handle imp? you could tell they were thinking about it because of the deep ward.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 16, 2013)

αce said:


> you should have seen the spring finals when he was chasing a cait out of lane as a vayne



This. What the fuck 4n, get updated. 

But I'm actually really excited about Looper, I really do want to see more of him.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

αce said:


> you should have seen the spring finals when he was chasing a cait out of lane as a vayne



ok

so i understand that at the top level, its a skill match up

but how does he even do that in his homeland where the skill level there is arguably the highest in pro LoL? 0_0


----------



## Sansa (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol at people saying Vulcun threw or Ozone had to fight hard to win.

Korean teams go 0-2 against other Korean teams then shitstomp them after, Ozone just let Vulcun play for a bit then turned on the style


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

LMAO

monte so damn vindictive

pointing out dem dandy stats.


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

the deep ward was to see where the lanes were going
ozone was the one who popularized it so homme could get the lane he wanted
vulcun placed the ward and still 2v2'd
i don't understand


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 16, 2013)

Doublelift has learned his lesson. DanDy > Xmithie.

Fucking Lol though.

Vulcun I have no idea why they did 2 v 2. It bit them in the ass. But I think Vulcun has a chance to get out of groups with Ozone but we'll see how Gambit does against Ozone.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 16, 2013)

4N said:


> *maybe they thought zuna could handle imp?* you could tell they were thinking about it because of the deep ward.





Redditors are saying C9 can take Ozone on and beat them





> Zuna's survivability early game truly reminded me of a cockroach.


lel


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:
			
		

> Redditors are saying C9 can take Ozone on and beat them



LOL NO. FUCK NO.

I mean I have a lot of pride for NA and I think C9 is pretty solid but Ozone > everyone. I voted for Ozone during the "who will win worlds" and so many people pick SKT though. (Hilarious when I saw that TSM and C9 had more votes than Ozone)

I kind of want to see Ozone vs OMG tho


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

quarter finals are a best of 3
ozone isn't losing to c9 in a best of 3

once the best of 5's come around, i still think skt1 is unbeatable at that point




luckily for them, if they make it out of group stages, they won't have to face omg in the quarter finals


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 16, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Really don't understand why Vul didn't opt for the 2 v 1.
> 
> I really want to see Gambit vs Ozone and see how they fair against them. But yeah we all knew Mata and Imp is going to wreck Zuna and Bloodwater.
> 
> Vulcun didn't throw, Ozone was just better l0l



i dont think vulcan knew how the lanes were working

they placed deep wards but both teams waited in mid until minions met so they had to go

i think it was just a coincidence it ended up being a 2v2 and by the time they found out i guess they thought it was too late to swap

would need to rewatch to see if someone hits a ward but i dont think they did


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 16, 2013)

Best of five is only finals I believe.

Edit: Nope nevermind it's Semis too


----------



## Sansa (Sep 16, 2013)

> Zuna is literally garbage




Reddit going in on Zuna so much


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

honestly, sometimes i wonder what the fuck dandy is doing half the time
then i go back and watch and im like...damn this guy is god


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

interesting


----------



## Sansa (Sep 16, 2013)

I really don't see why reddit is saying NA teams can beat Korean teams.
Korea fell behind in allstars against NA in the early game and then thrashed them, the same thing happened here.

It's one thing to be proud of something, but it's a completely different thing to be delusional about something.
C9 is going to get stomped by Korean teams, just like Vulcun.
How're you going to beat a Korean team with a Korean comp that isn't played by Koreans?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 16, 2013)

The funny thing is the allstars Korean aren't even here in Worlds lol...

Who is MVP Deft?


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

he's on mvp blue i think
ozones sister team
not sure anymore since samsung acquired them




also, the korean all star team would be different now
especially based on popular voting
if koreans voted for all stars this very moment im 99% sure it would be


flame (too many fangirls, i also still think he's the best in korea at top)
dandy (god)
faker
imp
madlife


----------



## Sansa (Sep 16, 2013)

He's gonna get in trouble for using an iphone 

The skill gap between Korea and NA specifically is too large.
Korea's weakest team could beat NA's strongest team I'm sure.

Like, Korea is just on another level than NA, look at how imp kites everything, not even DLift can do that.
And then you have NA's players having ego problems, I'm sure Zuna said something like let me face imp because he wanted to prove some sort of point.


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

> Korea's weakest team could beat NA's strongest team I'm sure.



highly disagree
koreas 6th team can beat NA's best team tho
aka Blaze


----------



## Sansa (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't even know why people are hyping Mancloud for winning mid as Ahri vs Ryze.

Ryze's early game sucks so much now, and Ahri can just harass him eternally without getting punished for it.

Not to mention he missed like over 90000 charms.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 16, 2013)

Good guys Fnatic winning in 17mins so I can sleep sooner.

gdi spoke too soon


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

ffs  mineski
stop wasting my time


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

ozone vs gambit is the game of the day for group B


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

its always the case with fnatic

play somewwhat below par one game

then completely rape in the next.

nothing new to be honest. still stuns me everytime it happens tho


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

CAN I JUST WATCH DANDY AGAIN
PLS
MINESKI


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

fnatic
you are disappointing me


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

that lee flash
k im done


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 16, 2013)

αce said:


> that lee flash
> k im done



Too bad Fnatic isn't


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

i fear for fnatic to be honest


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

mineski plays ozone tmrw 
oh lawd


----------



## Cronos (Sep 16, 2013)

time to see if vulcun has a shot at qualifying


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 16, 2013)

αce said:


> mineski plays ozone tmrw
> oh lawd



Oh god....

I would want to watch Ozone tomorrow but at the same time, I don't want to watch a massive rape.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh shit this was Looper's first tournament too? Damn. I thought he played in tournaments before but I never seen him and like Ace said, he's like a solo que god so I just didn't think this would be his first tournament. 

Homme though <3 ... I hope he doesn't get replaced even though I know his current champion pool isn't great for this meta and he doesn't exactly shine like Dandy, Dade, and Imp.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 16, 2013)

how badly did vulcun beat fnatic ?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 16, 2013)

Cronos said:


> how badly did vulcun beat fnatic ?



The level 1 fight pretty much snowballed Vulcun. 

To be honest, they lost during champion select.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 16, 2013)

level 1 fight pretty much sealed it but i think they would have won anyway tbh


----------



## Cronos (Sep 16, 2013)

wait, why isn't homme playing ?


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

shots fired by doublelift

dade is overrated apparently.


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

rofl the dade underestimation


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2013)

WHOS THE CHUBBY ANNOUNCER KID

MAD FUNNY


----------



## Cronos (Sep 16, 2013)

would be fun to see vulcun advance tbh


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

well fuck
imp got vayne


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

RemChu said:


> WHOS THE CHUBBY ANNOUNCER KID
> 
> MAD FUNNY



thats krepo


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 16, 2013)

my stream jjust died fffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 16, 2013)

αce said:


> well fuck
> imp got vayne



I didn't realize Vayne was open until they picked it. 

That's uh...

Yeaaaah. Imp on Vayne is a fking beast.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 16, 2013)

overcommiting so hard


----------



## Xin (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm back. 

World championship still going?


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

ace's heart must be hurting right now. :c


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 16, 2013)

trinity force kogma???


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 16, 2013)

Hai Lam ‏@Hai_L9 13m

incoming Triforce Kogmaw #Worlds DO IT UP GENJA

Will Hartman ‏@meteoslol 7m

I bet genja is going to build trinity force on kog'maw #Worlds

...

I don't understand TF on Kogmaw though D:


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

woops spoke too soon i suppose

let this game continue then


----------



## Didi (Sep 16, 2013)

>wake up to see if the games are still going
>they are
>Jatt spoils SKT vs OMG for me


THANKS OBAMA


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 16, 2013)

rofl this triforce is op


----------



## Cronos (Sep 16, 2013)

what the hell is ozone doing


----------



## Xin (Sep 16, 2013)

Everytime I see Ahri she's a total beast. 

I need to learn her.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

dat russian bootcamp paying off


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 16, 2013)

Triforce Kog'maw is now a thing.

Ozone's late game is terr0r though but same is Gambit.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 16, 2013)

god damn gambit stomped


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 16, 2013)

Dade with the bm haha


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

good job by gambit

pretty much same thing happened again

but ozone were against a better bot lane

and gambit snowballed the game.

this group is indeed a good one. can never really say which team will come out on top.


----------



## Didi (Sep 16, 2013)

Called it that Gambit might do their trademark clutch when it matters and suddenly be much better



rofl at dade being uberbuttmad


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Dade with the bm haha



wait where was that?


----------



## Treerone (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't think it was on purpose. He got up when he realized and shook Alex's hand.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 16, 2013)

4N said:


> wait where was that?



Gambit went to shake hands with Ozone but Dade ignored everyone except Alex


----------



## Didi (Sep 16, 2013)

he didn't shake their hands


he stood up at the end to shake and bow to Alex Ich tho


----------



## Chausie (Sep 16, 2013)

fucking hell man. i so want to have a nap, but i also really want to see the analysis desk

guess i'll have to stay up and nap during the day.

fuck this schedule, why have the games at this time!


----------



## Xin (Sep 16, 2013)

You still up Chausie?


----------



## Chausie (Sep 16, 2013)

Didi said:


> he didn't shake their hands
> 
> 
> he stood up at the end to shake and bow to Alex Ich tho



i guess it was either an honest mistake or he only respects alex ich on gambit


----------



## Chausie (Sep 16, 2013)

Xin said:


> You still up Chausie?



yes i am, i can't sleep when there's games to be watched


----------



## Xin (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice. 

I've already slept 6 hours and I'm at work right now. 

Good thing I can do what I want here.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 16, 2013)

lucky for me, i'm one of those useless unemployed

though i have a fair few errands to run tomorrow (well, today)

i am gonna regret this


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 16, 2013)

Dade made me sad in the last game. Alex Ich just snowballed like crazy and Dade never put pinks in his lane. 

TIME TO SLEEP. First day was awesome imo, especially the analyst desk. It was hilarious and with great insight as well.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

reddit going crazy over ozone lost pretty handily

like there are 30 more games to play throughout the week. are these guys really that ignorant?

i'm glad and sort of disappointed at the same time that it shows that worlds is really anyone game.


----------



## Xin (Sep 16, 2013)

Are there still games left now? 

I have no idea where we're at right now.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 16, 2013)

no it's over

it's finally over


----------



## Xin (Sep 16, 2013)

Now you can sleep.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 16, 2013)

Reddit is stating how Dade is BM. Well this thread too.



> Rather than refusing to shake hands, I think he was just unaware since he seemed startled right after he got up. You can see that he did shake Alex's hand at the end while bowing.





> he did, he was just completely spaced out. turned around and stood up and nobody stuck out their hand until the end - Dade bowed and everything. It was unintentional.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 16, 2013)

Xin said:


> Are there still games left now?
> 
> I have no idea where we're at right now.



GG vs Ozone was the last for today. Still have 5 more days or round robin however.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 16, 2013)

Time to sleep now, and I'm glad I'll be able to watch tomorrow too. I might miss one but it's going to be a Mineski match so I don't really want to watch Ozone ripping up Mineski :S

Tomorrow matches:

Starting at 7 PM PDT/4AM CEST 

MSK vs SSO 
VUL vs GMB 	
SSO vs FNC 	 	
MSK vs VUL 	
FNC vs GMB

Most likely end at 11 PM PDT / 8 AM CEST


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 16, 2013)

So, played with some friends tonight, and we snowballed one game so hard that we were able to dick around for half an hour to forty minutes after laning phase was done, and still win.  We had like a 10 turret advantage at the end of a 60 minute game.  This game is absurd sometimes.


----------



## Didi (Sep 16, 2013)

4N said:


> reddit going crazy over ozone lost pretty handily
> 
> like there are 30 more games to play throughout the week. are these guys really that ignorant?
> 
> i'm glad and sort of disappointed at the same time that it shows that worlds is really anyone game.



worlds is not anyone's game just because some koreans lost


Gambit and OMG were predicted to do well


Meanwhile GG.eu will not win a single game probably



The teams that were predicted to do well and those that were predicted to do poorly are still doing just that


----------



## Darth (Sep 16, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> LOL NO. FUCK NO.
> 
> I mean I have a lot of pride for NA and I think C9 is pretty solid but Ozone > everyone. I voted for Ozone during the "who will win worlds" and so many people pick SKT though. (Hilarious when I saw that TSM and C9 had more votes than Ozone)
> 
> I kind of want to see Ozone vs OMG tho



i found it funny reading this after learning that Gambit beat Ozone lol. I honestly think C9 could do very well against both Gambit and they might be able to beat Ozone if they play their best.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

What games in group B were worth watching?


----------



## Xin (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm interested. 

Which team is your favorite and for what team are you rooting?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

Favorite isn't even in worlds, but worlds favorite is C9.

Rooting for them, if they lose which I suspect, SKT and Ozone are equal in my eyes.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 16, 2013)

my worlds favourite is royal club, fuck yeah


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

Also can anyone update me on why Homme wasn't playing?


----------



## Cronos (Sep 16, 2013)

no       clue


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

Ace will cry.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 16, 2013)

Yay Dekar started playing league/streaming again!


----------



## Darth (Sep 16, 2013)

Cronos said:


> my worlds favourite is TSM, fuck yeah


FUCK YEAH TSM 


Gogeta said:


> Yay Dekar started playing league/streaming again!



This player is a fucking mechanical god Gogeta. Add him and beg him to teach you.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 16, 2013)

Why does his name seem very familiar
I feel like i've played with him in a game

Also what makes him so special


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

damn
so many butthurts on reddit that koreans were hyped
they lost 1 game. calm down.
ill still eat my underwear if a korean team doesn't win worlds



> Ace will cry



why would i cry when cj teams need reworking?
only thing that is weird is that they are recruiting top laners


maybe they do the classic top lane to adc strat
where flame becomes best adc korea
hue


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

also rewatch that skt1 game
yeah lovelin made the big plays
but the amount of time that game stretched over shouldn't have happened
they even had a chance to come back but the baron sealed it

skt1 is still the favourites in my view








ill say it again
if skt1 makes it to the semis, no one is beating them in a best of 5
the only hope is to take 2 quick games off of them in the quarter finals, which probably won't happen since all quarter final seeded teams are weaker than skt1


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

Group A is fairly obvious to call imo

skt1 and omg are just going to stomp everyone else in the group




Group B also seems fairly obvious at this point
fnatic did not impress me yesterday
even against mineski to be honest


if ozone stomps them today then it pretty much settles it
gambit and ozone go through


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

BELIEVE IN OZONE THO


----------



## Darth (Sep 16, 2013)

I BELIEVE ALL 3 NA TEAMS WILL GET TO SEMI'S YEAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

Friends wanna go out this weekend to the movies. Im like do it on sunday because worlds is showing. They are like fck it, you aren't coming. Fck u guys then. Not missing the live action because you are still caught up in some dumb way of thijking ( they haven't grasped yhe fact that LoL is a highly viewed game)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> i found it funny reading this after learning that Gambit beat Ozone lol. I honestly think C9 could do very well against both Gambit and they might be able to beat Ozone if they play their best.



I feel the koreans aren't going to just let any more losses through after the first day and they'll have to step up their game. Dade was obviously shocked at the end of the game and hopefully they just regroup and do their best for the rest of the matches.

I really do like C9 and I hope they actually win their quarter finals and go into semis but there are some strong contenders and we'll just have to see what happens if they can play on an international level like Vulcun did.



			
				Vae said:
			
		

> What games in group B were worth watching?



Pretty sure they were all stomps. I didn't really care for Mineski games, they were kind of sad ._.


----------



## Darth (Sep 16, 2013)

it's k kyle. you can chill with us on skype np. who needs irl friends anyway.


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

im increasingly skeptical about how good the quarter final seeded teams are going to be
i honestly think they are all going to lose their matches against the group stage teams



> who needs irl friends anyway.



words of wisdom













im actually excited for c9 games
im almost 100% sure meteos style is going to get shit on by lovelin, dandy, bengi, diamondprox since they are exert insane amounts of pressure while he just farm

but who knows
maybe meteos is secretly the king of the jungle and c9 is going to sweep worlds


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 16, 2013)

Froggen ‏@EGFroggen 3h

DARIEN NUMBAH 1 KDA MAN WTF WENT WRONG AT WORLDS LOL

....

LOL


----------



## Rain (Sep 16, 2013)

Dat Darien


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

WAIT OZONE PLAYS TWICE
altho the first match is against mineski
if they lose that game i give up to be honest

let vulcun through


----------



## Rain (Sep 16, 2013)

I hope Najin Black Sword shows something epic to prove their quality.

Still my favorite Korean team.


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

for all the shit dade got, he has the 5th highest gpm
even above OMG's cool and he won both his games


yeah ahri shit on him early
but he actually caught up in farm pretty well










also, faker has 96% kill participation
l0l?


dade is not going to get zed so he needs to adjust


----------



## Darth (Sep 16, 2013)

Rain said:


> I hope Najin Black Sword shows something epic to prove their quality.
> 
> Still my favorite Korean team.



yes           .


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

oh shit i forgot about najin sword
#believe


----------



## Shozan (Sep 16, 2013)

[youtube]-AoTlxpKh6M[/youtube]


----------



## Cronos (Sep 16, 2013)

would be pretty cool if najin wins, or makes to the final after all of us were crossing our fingers in hopes that they don't even make it 

i still think ktb would be better at worlds than ozone/najin and i think this is where the ogn style qualifications might hurt korea


----------



## Darth (Sep 16, 2013)

Arghhh fuck the times for day 2. fucking first game is at 6 am zzz


----------



## Chausie (Sep 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> Arghhh fuck the times for day 2. fucking first game is at 6 am zzz



i'd rather 6am than 3am


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

[20:56:03] Vae: So you just suck at predictions
[20:56:06] GothaX: Yep

On the topic of the fact that Gogeta can't land skillshots to save his life and has to play champs with targeted abilities.


----------



## Xin (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm the skillshot king.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah, i thought it was pretty obvious that i don't play skillshot champs when i've mentioned multiple times that i play Nasus, Poppy, Jax and Darius

You play fucking AD carries, don't act as if you require extreme precision.
Cait's Q goes throu minions and is AOE, Graves's Q and Ult are easy as shit to land. Don't compare that to Rumble.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

No need to get all butthurt because I posted this in the thread.

But it's k son, I don't only play ADC


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 16, 2013)

Since you are such a good player at everything else. I got from Gold 3 to Plat 5 with ADC only (After playing 25 games as ADC), then to Plat 4 promo with jungle only and then to Plat 3 with fucking Poppy


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

How is that even relevant to the statement ''Since you are such a good player at everything else.''

Wat


----------



## Chausie (Sep 16, 2013)

come on fellas, play nice


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 16, 2013)

"I don't only play ADC"

Just cause you don't play only right clicking champs doesn't mean you are good at the rest.



Chausie said:


> come on fellas, play nice



I am from now on, he can respond now whatever he wishes, i've tried talking to him in the past but i guess i've been too gullible to think he won't post something from every conversation we've had.

Guess this is how Adrian must've felt like, eh.
So w/e. Ill end it here.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol ''every conversation we've had''

So much butthurt from this guy, HE SHARES MY SECRETS WHY DID I TRUST THOU.

Except I only really share sutff that's relevant to the topic or just stupid shit you say.
Guess you say stupid shit every time we talk


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 16, 2013)

So aside from all of your guys conversations or w/e. Here are the standings for group A and group B and the matches time later today.


*Spoiler*: _SPOILERS. CURRENT STANDINGS_ 





```
[GROUP A]
1. OMG                                        2-0
2. SK Telecom T1                     1-1
3. TSM                                         1-1
4. LemonDogs                          1-1
5. GG.EU                                     0-2

[GROUP B]
1. Gambit Gaming                    2-0
2. Samsung Ozone                  1-1
3. Team Vulcun                         1-1
4. Fnatic                                      1-1
5. Mineski                                   0-2
```

*Starting at 7 PM PDT / 10 PM EDT /  4AM CEST (Sept 16/Sept 17) ONLY GROUP B IS PLAYING* 

1. Mineski vs Ozone 
2. Vulcun vs Gambit Gaming 
3. Ozone vs Fnatic
4. Mineski vs Vulcun 
5. Fnatic vs Gambit Gaming

*TOMORROW WILL BE GROUP A. SAME TIME (Sept 17/Sept 18)*

1. LemonDogs vs OMG
2. SKT vs GG.EU
3. TSM vs LemonDogs
4. GG.EU vs OMG
5. SKT vs TSM.


----------



## Darth (Sep 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> But it's k son, I don't only play ADC



Okay lets be real here. 

You only play ADC.


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

ok so predictions for tonight


Gambit: 4-0
Ozone: 3-1
Vulcun: 2-2
Fnatic: 1-3
Mineski: 0-4

And the day after that

OMG: 4-0
SKT T1: 3-1
Lemondogs: 2-2
TSM: 1-3
GG EU: 0-4


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> Okay lets be real here.
> 
> You only play ADC.



Didn't realize ADC = 40 champs


----------



## Darth (Sep 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> Didn't realize ADC = 40 champs



Knowing how to not feed in normals with 40 champs doesn't = being good at anything other than ADC. 

Sadly, that's all you can do Vae. Accept it and move on. You're singleminded trash that can only really exceed in one role. 

Nien would be ashamed of you.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

I must go pray to Godtonsoh and say sorry


----------



## Treerone (Sep 16, 2013)

That was quick.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> Okay lets be real here.
> 
> You only play ADC.



he can play mid, he just ends up feeding loads in the first half of the game

then somehow turning it around and winning


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

I can totally play top too, fuck you guys 

And my Janna is unrivaled.


----------



## Darth (Sep 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> I can totally play top too, fuck you guys
> 
> And my Janna is unrivaled.



I lol'd


----------



## Sansa (Sep 16, 2013)

Lee Sin's diary day 1354: They still think I'm blind.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

Guess they think Graves is blind too 

Also, yet again, spoiler tag that shit.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

The Heroic Legend of Arslan is a manga worth checking out, seems like it has potential.

This is a remake though, there was an original manga, now they're making a 2nd one.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> Guess they think Graves is blind too
> 
> Also, yet again, spoiler tag that shit.



and renekton. they all 'blind'


----------



## Sansa (Sep 16, 2013)

I just want to go to silver and be done with ranked for the rest of the season.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

Fuck, my brother is playing GTA V right now, so jealous


----------



## Chausie (Sep 16, 2013)

can someone log euw, i wanna play a game


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

IF ONLY I COULD.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 16, 2013)

you still can't play?

wow dude

you fucked it up somehow, well done


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol this is a common issue since the newest patch.

There's a shit ton of posts on the support forums about it, I didn't fuck anything up, Riot did.

If I fucked something up I could've fixed it easily.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 16, 2013)

it's ok vae, im only taking the piss


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

You like golden showers?

How disgusting, Chausie.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 16, 2013)

u so funny vae, never change

i need to play ranked soon. i should probably be spamming games regardless, as i have nothing to lose, i just really hate playing summoners rift alone. i can do it after tonights games maybe


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

I never intended to change.

Why would I change when I am perfection itself?


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

get hyped for ozone


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 16, 2013)

skipping first game to shower and eat


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

they play twice
so dont worry

first game is against mineski
if they lose im done with life


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

Ace will you skype with me for the game?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

Also, why does everyone know WAD.

People I've been talking to for like 3 years randomly mention WAD like he's an old friend.

Same circle of people, yet we never met until the LoL thread was visited by me 

Or no, I was trolling someone with him in the Blender about 2 onths prior to that but still.


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

i would if i could baby


----------



## Bioness (Sep 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> IF ONLY I COULD.





Vae said:


> Lol this is a common issue since the newest patch.
> 
> There's a shit ton of posts on the support forums about it, I didn't fuck anything up, Riot did.
> 
> If I fucked something up I could've fixed it easily.



You have to reinstall...unfortunately.



Vae said:


> Also, why does everyone know WAD.
> 
> People I've been talking to for like 3 years randomly mention WAD like he's an old friend.
> 
> ...



He is secretly Comeau from Scott Pilgrim.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

Bioness said:


> You have to reinstall...unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> He is secretly Comeau from Scott Pilgrim.



You say that as if it wasn't something obvious to do.

Reinstalled 8 times, son, didn't do shit.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

αce said:


> i would if i could baby



How could you not? It's not even that late for you


----------



## Sansa (Sep 16, 2013)

Turned on the stream just in time to watch Ozone.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> You say that as if it wasn't something obvious to do.
> 
> Reinstalled 8 times, son, didn't do shit.



There was a special installer that was linked in the forums by one of those tech people. I used that and not the one from the website. Couldn't find the post though.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah I tried that one too.

Trust me, I tried everything you could possibly mention except reformatting.

Thanks anyway though for trying.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

good guy homme looking out for his team

and dade with such nice words


----------



## Chausie (Sep 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> How could you not? It's not even that late for you



i guess he doesn't want to speak to you


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

im not at home and my roomate is sleeping


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

I still don't understand where Homme is.

SOMEONE EXPLAIN.


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

he's benched


----------



## Chausie (Sep 16, 2013)

i wanna capture mineski and keep them as pets, they so adorable!


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

αce said:


> he's benched



Seriously?

Any statement on why?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol this Mineski bot lane


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

fcking dandy and dade coordination

woow

how the hell did he lived


----------



## Sansa (Sep 16, 2013)

Get wrekt.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

I didn't even realize Imp is playing with ignite until that kill.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 16, 2013)

imp is 4-1.

GG.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

damn

ozone is showing no mercy on msk.

now i'd be satisfied if they can do this against fnatic later.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

meanwhile top lane looper is just chopping away at that turret

what is msk doing 0_0


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol this Mineski bot lane



Can't blame them when it's against Imp and mata. But Isn't Exo Mineski's "super star?" I remember he had some crazy plays during their regionals against Chawy. But Chawy is no Imp

But I believe in Mineski!

*Spoiler*: __ 



for a 20min gg




But really though, Mineski's team comp is pretty terror *if* they can get to late game. But it's a pretty big if.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

So Mineski are trash.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

I mean there's no way you can flash from that range over the wall.

Talk about fail


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

8k gold lead before 20 mins

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz

sort of feel bad for msk but i hope they can turn this into a learning experience.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

Ozone wat.

I don't care if they win.

This game is making me facepalm.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

Ozone played this game so bad, the only reason it worked is because Mineski are terrible.

I'm sad Ozone are at worlds instead of KTB, this is shameful.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 16, 2013)

Mineski I BELIEVE!! LOL like I said, real terror late game


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

well

i am beginning to have doubts abot ozone

like really dem plays


----------



## Bioness (Sep 16, 2013)

Fantastic teamfight win for Mineski


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh my god.

Ozone you're fucking terrible.

Fuck you Ozone, you're way too arrogant, this is just straight up arrogance.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

lol

ozone just went 'k lets stop playing around'


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

Also is Dade making an Infinity Edge?


----------



## Bioness (Sep 16, 2013)

And Ozone gets an ace.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

gg ozone

i certainly hope they don't play like that against fnatic

i want to see a good game between both teams tonight


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't even care that Ozone won that, the game was fucking disgraceful.

They had such a lead and then they derped around because they're arrogant.

Fuck Ozone, not cheering for them anymore this tournament.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> Also is Dade making an Infinity Edge?


W+Muramana and IE will 3 shots most squishies if you can get all 3 shots to crit. When he hit the Renekton it brought him to >50% in one W.


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

did anyone else see imp and mata laughing when they dived bot and lost?
i fucking lol'd


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> I don't even care that Ozone won that, the game was fucking disgraceful.
> 
> They had such a lead and then they derped around because they're arrogant.
> 
> Fuck Ozone, not cheering for them anymore this tournament.



lets not act like other teams haven't displayed arrogance like that before

especially EU. we all know how at one point they thought NA was way behind them.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

I hope Ozone doesn't even make it out of groups.


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

why are you so mad


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

Difference is that EU never played like fucking retards because of the arrogance, they only played like retards because they weren't that great.


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

apparently you didn't watch the fnatic game yesterday against mineski where they did the *exact same thing*
had a gold lead and then they tried to xpeke the nexus after getting nexus turrets early

stop talking out of your ass
fnatic did the same thing


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

I didn't watch that.

Fuck Fnatic as well then.

But Fnatic have always been inconsistent, still, fuck that.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn. Monte firing at TSM.


----------



## αce (Sep 16, 2013)

if tsm takes a single game off of ld, skt or omg i will eat my sock


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

I'll hold you too that.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 16, 2013)

if they lose you need to get one skype for once


----------



## OS (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh so Riot made a music video for the new song. Purty cool.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

Kaigu seems to be a really likeable guy.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

Vulcun too aggressive


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

poor kaigu you could hear the sadnsess in his voice


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2013)

fc king diamond

holy crap


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol the greed.

Also that was bad communication between Xmithie and Mancloud.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 16, 2013)

Gambit with the neat objective taking though.

Smooth as fuck.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 17, 2013)

vulcan is playing this pretty well

this is usually around the team most NA teams would be getting crushed by the snowball.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 17, 2013)

gambit is such a fcking good team

truly the kings of europe


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 17, 2013)

Gambit just played that perfectly.


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

diamond carries gambit so hard


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 17, 2013)

Lets see if Ozone play like retards again


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2013)

damn, Gambit rekt Vulcun. 

Honestly thought the game would be closer. yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn.


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

so like, twitch chat saying that imp copied genja with kog
unless he goes tri force that isn't even valid
he played it in the spring finals. it's not something new to him.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 17, 2013)

whoa

been a while since i saw leona in pro play


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 17, 2013)

Copy cat imp omg play other champ Genja wannabe.


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

16 to 3 cs
imp pls


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

nvm tri force kog
imp u fucking genja wannabe


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 17, 2013)

I told you.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 17, 2013)

gj by fnatic

they are outplaying ozone in the moment.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah Ozone are just really looking bad in worlds.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 17, 2013)

im pretty disappointed in ozone right now

i expected higher level of play considering their hype.


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2013)

4N said:


> whoa
> 
> been a while since i saw leona in pro play



yeah i was pretty excited to see a Leona!


----------



## Treerone (Sep 17, 2013)

Dade needs to snap out of it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 17, 2013)

my stream is fucking up, is anyone elses acting wierd?


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2013)

ugh, azubu stream is lagging pretty hard. Still getting audio but the video is getting choppy.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 17, 2013)

this is sad to watch

i can't help but think i expected so much and was turned down for this.

i actually do believe fnatic are winning pretty hard due to them playing much better but thats the issue: i've seen some OGN and the game there were way better. what is up with this suppose korean powerhouse? :\ they look so meek against competent teams.


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2013)

4N said:


> this is sad to watch
> 
> i can't help but think i expected so much and was turned down for this.
> 
> i actually do believe fnatic are winning pretty hard due to them playing much better but thats the issue: i've seen some OGN and the game there were way better. what is up with this suppose korean powerhouse? :\



lol is what you get for prematurely boarding the hype train.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 17, 2013)

I want Homme back.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 17, 2013)

4N said:


> this is sad to watch
> 
> i can't help but think i expected so much and was turned down for this.
> 
> i actually do believe fnatic are winning pretty hard due to them playing much better but thats the issue: i've seen some OGN and the game there were way better. what is up with this suppose korean powerhouse? :\ they look so meek against competent teams.



Dade is playing like shit.

Homme needs to come back for top.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol is what you get for prematurely boarding the hype train.



not really

i've questioned pretty much everything concerning these teams

they look strong against the weaker teams

and they look like bitches against stronger teams. 

what a letdown.


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

> m pretty disappointed in ozone right now
> 
> i expected higher level of play considering their hype.



that's stupid
you should expect higher level of play considering how they played in the past
not the hype













ozone goes on tilt too easily
they need to bring homme back


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 17, 2013)

They're just going in and playing their game.  Fuck if these dudes are Koreans.  None of these teams are going to be scared of each other until that fear is earned.


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2013)

lol imp and mada with the BM. 

NO HANDSHAKES?

NO STAND UP-UU?


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

who is mada


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2013)

αce said:


> who is mada



Fnatic doesn't even know!


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 17, 2013)

All I know is I gotta try Corki/Leona now.  Too nice.


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

well, skt1 is miles ahead of ozone
and by miles, i mean _MILES._
all of a sudden their stomping of ozone makes complete sense
dade is probably going to get replaced
his champion pool got nerfed too hard






i still think ozone is going to get out of the group stages
but fucking homme needs to come back and put some kids in their place


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

I STILL BELIEVE IN SAMSUNG GALAXY S3


unless fnatic beats gambit
then its probably settled


----------



## Treerone (Sep 17, 2013)

Is there a reason homme isn't playing?


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

there was no reason given


----------



## Maerala (Sep 17, 2013)

Need someone to play World of Warcraft with me.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 17, 2013)

people still play world of warcraft?


----------



## Maerala (Sep 17, 2013)

I tried to stay away.

I tried.


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

its funny because
faker shit on cool as gragas vs orianna


dade has 0 games on gragas in his solo q account
l0l


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 17, 2013)

The problem with Ozone is that they got worse.

It's not like other teams suddenly became amazing, some teams are doing better but Ozone are just worse than they were 3 months ago, a LOT worse.


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Need someone to play World of Warcraft with me.



ask vae. 

but seriously, nobody plays that garbage game anymore.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 17, 2013)

Please, I haven't touched WoW since August 2011.


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Please, I haven't touched WoW since August 2011.



well... your league isn't working so I guess you can play it now right?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 17, 2013)

Not like I have the money for it, and I'm just playing Chivalry now.

Even if I had the money for it and I went to play WoW again, I'd just upgrade my current acc since I'm not leveling up a new character from 1.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> The problem with Ozone is that they got worse.
> 
> It's not like other teams suddenly became amazing, some teams are doing better but Ozone are just worse than they were 3 months ago, a LOT worse.



They still looked strong against Frost in the recent 3rd place OGN match.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 17, 2013)

Also holy shit poor Yume, that level 1 Karthus with blue is terrible to face


----------



## Guiness (Sep 17, 2013)

so thats what adrian been doing

playing WoW instead of playing League

gtfo traitor


----------



## Cronos (Sep 17, 2013)

i wake up and rofl ozone, such an embarasment


----------



## Xin (Sep 17, 2013)

AH DAMN

I FORGOT THE WORLDS ARE RIGHT NOW


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 17, 2013)

Okay I'm finally home, tired and shit. Today has been a string of bad luck for me and watching the matches, I knew how it was going to go down so... yeah today is not my day.

Vulcun against Gambit was terribly played by Vulcun. Vulcun had a better team comp and they just went... fucking greedy for no reason. Then the dragon play was terrible.

Ozone, I have no words for that. Homme please come back. Dade was seriously on tilt for no reason.

And Mineski is just free wins.

(Oh yeah I watched the matches while I was at work. Couldn't really respond during NF at the time)


----------



## Xin (Sep 17, 2013)

Do I need to feel bad if I watch this at work?

Because I'm at work right now.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 17, 2013)

My boss doesn't really care what I do as long as I get the website done. So..

I don't know about your situation bro lol


----------



## Guiness (Sep 17, 2013)

BASE SHYVVANA

DO IT DIAMOND


----------



## Guiness (Sep 17, 2013)

k its darien

but whatever

this should be interessting


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 17, 2013)

TOP LANE SHYVANA.


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2013)

ugh, my internet isn't letting me watch this game : (((((((


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2013)

Fnatic is using Leona again tooooo!!!! 

Fuck. 

And Genja is on MF. 

Inb4 Triforce MF.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 17, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if Fnatic and Gambit get out of groups now.

I really overestimated Ozone, this patch made their favorite champs weaker for sure, but the way they've played is sad.

Fnatic and Gambit pls, EU represent.


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2013)

Fnatic on fire today. They're crushing Gambit.

Alex on TF hasn't really been spectacular.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah you know what, I'll say it now.

Ozone aren't getting out of groups, Fnatic and Gambit are both stronger.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 17, 2013)

Not sure what GMB is doing at all. Diving mid lane with only a sona ult and no MF ult in a 4 v 5? 

Then again

Hai Lam ‏@Hai_L9 53s

Shyvana/Xin Zhao/Miss Fortune? Is this Season 2? #Worlds

I actually like the Shyv pick but I don't like anything else. 

Makes no sense to me zzz Today's just been a bad day for me. Everyone who I wanted to win lost (minus the mineski matches)


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2013)

lol terry no need to be dramatic. pretty much every team I was cheering for won tho.  Although to be fair i'm not really that interested in Group B aside from cheering for Fnatic and Vulcun. 

Good game from Fnatic tho! Gambit kinda lost this at champ select tbh. Xin is not so great unless he snowballs and Shyvana while durable, and with inherent damage, also needs to snowball and is weak against champs who can kite her. And honestly, with the Ori ball on Varus all the time, Shyv was doing 0 damage in teamfights. 

Weaker comp from Gambit but ultimately they lost because they got outplayed. GG Fnatic.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 17, 2013)

Lol It's been a bad day from the start, not cause of league tho. Not being a dramatic, a lot of shit happened today to me so I'm feeling worn out.

I really wanted Vulcun to win and I thought they could from their team comp but they just played sloppy. Ozone has been disappointing me, and I actually don't like Fnatic out of the group but I can see how Gmb and Fnatic come out of group B.

It's actually a toss-up between Gmb, Fnatic, and Vulcun IMO. But Vulcun needs to learn how to adjust from getting behind. They do well if they get ahead but they don't do well when they're behind at all.

Ozone just not to get on-tilt.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 17, 2013)

Updating Standings and the matches for tomorrow


*Spoiler*: _SPOILERS. CURRENT STANDINGS_ 





```
[GROUP A]
1. OMG                                        2-0
2. SK Telecom T1                     1-1
3. TSM                                         1-1
4. LemonDogs                          1-1
5. GG.EU                                     0-2

[GROUP B]
1. Gambit Gaming                    3-1
2. Fnatic                                      3-1
3. Team Vulcun                         2-2
4. Samsung Ozone                  2-2
5. Mineski                                   0-4
```


*Starting at 7 PM PDT / 10 PM EDT /  4AM CEST (Sept 17/Sept 18) ONLY GROUP A IS PLAYING* 
1. LemonDogs vs OMG
2. SKT vs GG.EU
3. TSM vs LemonDogs
4. GG.EU vs OMG
5. SKT vs TSM.




NOTE: There will be no matches on Weds. (Or Thursday morning for the euros)


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> 1. LemonDogs vs OMG *(Tie)*
> 2. SKT vs *GG.EU*
> 3. *TSM* vs LemonDogs
> 4. *GG.EU* vs OMG
> 5. SKT vs *TSM*.



My predictions in bold.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 17, 2013)

Pretty damn bold of you to say GG.EU beating SKT LOL 

I actually skipped out the GG.EU matches so I don't really know how they play.

OH and OMG.

That would be the greatest upset I will have ever seen if they won against the asians.


----------



## Chad (Sep 17, 2013)

Been like this for 5 minutes now.


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Pretty damn bold of you to say GG.EU beating SKT LOL
> 
> I actually skipped out the GG.EU matches so I don't really know how they play.
> 
> ...



GG.eu is by far the worst team in this tournament and one of the worst I've seen in the international competitive level. 

Pretty much every team in the Wildcard tournament was low tier compared to the top teams from everywhere else. 

Disregarding the insane riot that would happen if TSM beat both Lemondogs AND SKT T1, if GG.eu beat BOTH OMG and SKT T1, I think Reddit would implode. 

God how I wish that would happen. 

But yeah my predictions are laughable lol. In all likelihood, GG.eu will lose both their matches and while I do think TSM has it in them to beat Lemondogs, they're most probably not going to defeat SKT T1. Especially after Ozone's losses today. SKT T1 will probably prep really hard for their games tomorrow and I don't expect them to be anywhere near as sloppy as Ozone was today.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 17, 2013)

time to watch some vods!


----------



## Cronos (Sep 17, 2013)

fuck that, watching gta streams instead


----------



## Chausie (Sep 17, 2013)

not playing your hearthstone then?

bastard!


----------



## Cronos (Sep 17, 2013)

my password just came in, CYA


----------



## OS (Sep 17, 2013)

You never count out sexpeke

Also, like Chausie pointed out. I don't think the Koreans shake hands because they don't do that in OGN.


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

my korean friend just said he read a thread on inven kr (korean reddit) saying that najin sword has positive scrim records against ozone and almost 50% scrim records against skt1




> They still looked strong against Frost in the recent 3rd place OGN match.



no they didn't
the only reason they are in worlds in the first place is because dandy went hero mode and stole baron
otherwise they would have lost and skt1 would have been given an automatic placement into the playoffs


then ozone probably would have lost against KTB considering how horrid they are this patch


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

lol wait
they lost their mvp coaching staff?
the only reason ozone won ogn spring was because of the coaching


k yeah, it's over
they are going the way of cj now
shitty coaches













skt1 and najin sword
you are my only hope
to crush the dreams of the inferiors


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

terry
cry with me











ozone you are disgracing korea
too cocky
its funny that people are drawing conclusions on korea based on ozone tho 
yeah they are shit but they need daddy homme




skt1 pls stomp tsm today
and then pls don't draw najin sword in the quarters


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

am suddenly sad that ktb and kakao are not in worlds
ozone pls 
i still have hope

they have a full day off, get your shit together














well enough rant
off to school



edit: 2 FULL DAYS OFF
GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2013)

lol ace is so mad.


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

not mad
disappointed


----------



## Cronos (Sep 17, 2013)

i think ktb would have done such a great job at worlds with their style


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2013)

αce said:


> not mad
> disappointed



KTB had TWO opportunities to go to Worlds and they lost them both to SKT. Not really a faulty system that denied them from going. 

The current 3 Korean teams that are in Worlds are arguably the top 3 in Korea. You could make an argument for Sword, but until we see them play we won't know for sure. 

IMO, the biggest reason it feels like Ozone and SKT have been underperforming is because they grossly underestimated the other international teams. Sure they must have had tons of prep against their fellow Korean teams, but from what we've seen, they know very little about the european and chinese teams. 

maybe if they got their shit together and didn't make bronze level mistakes like LOL FIRST TIME GRAGAS EVER, they'd steamroll everyone else as was predicted. 

But for now imma laugh at all you korean bandwagoners and imma be proud of my NA/EU teams.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 17, 2013)

αce said:


> lol wait
> they lost their mvp coaching staff?
> the only reason ozone won ogn spring was because of the coaching
> 
> ...



What? They lost their coaching staff? ._. I thought Samsung Galaxy acquired them but yes I just checked (Wiki source op). Zzzzz ... Still though their play has just been sloppy. Are they just not training enough because of the lack of coaches?

Fk please. Ozone was my favorite from the Koreans going into these groups. I'm sad now. 

I had favorites from every region Darth. I root for Vulcun, Gambit, and Ozone but yesterday was disappointing for me. I wanted Gambit to go 4-0 at least if they beat Vulcun but they didn't  (However NA is the priority for me)

As far as group A go uhhh I actually don't care as much as long TSM gets out hopefully but OMG and SKT are looking pretty strong. Regi needs to get his shit together though.

Well since Ozone is not looking so well, and at this form I would have to retract my former statement that C9 had no chance of winning against Ozone.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> KTB had TWO opportunities to go to Worlds and they lost them both to SKT. Not really a faulty system that denied them from going.
> 
> *The current 3 Korean teams that are in Worlds are arguably the top 3 in Korea.* You could make an argument for Sword, but until we see them play we won't know for sure.
> 
> ...



What? That's so not true.

KTB are easily stronger than Ozone, Ozone are weak as fuck right now.
The fact that they struggled to win against CJ Frost in the 3rd place match proved that, while KTB shit on them 2 times.


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2013)

vae nobody cares.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 17, 2013)

Hady, nobody cares about you hatred for Korean teams either.


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

> KTB had TWO opportunities to go to Worlds and they lost them both to SKT. Not really a faulty system that denied them from going.



I'm not blaming the system but it's pretty obvious that KTB is the second strongest korean team.



> The current 3 Korean teams that are in Worlds are arguably the top 3 in Korea. You could make an argument for Sword, but until we see them play we won't know for sure.



nope
altho i still like ozone better than ktb
but kakao 



> IMO, the biggest reason it feels like Ozone and SKT have been underperforming is because they grossly underestimated the other international teams. Sure they must have had tons of prep against their fellow Korean teams, but from what we've seen, they know very little about the european and chinese teams.



skt1 lost one game
against omg
they aren't under performing


in fact they played that game as perfectly as they could considering what lovelin did in the first 5 minutes of the game




> maybe if they got their shit together and didn't make bronze level mistakes like LOL FIRST TIME GRAGAS EVER, they'd steamroll everyone else as was predicted.



skt1 is still going to steamroll their group bar OMG









> The fact that they struggled to win against CJ Frost in the 3rd place match proved that, while KTB shit on them 2 times.



to be fair frost also beat ktb in a best of 3 this season


----------



## Chausie (Sep 17, 2013)

doesnt matter anyway, an eu team will win.


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

> doesnt matter anyway, an eu team will win.



that's what everyone said last year
also, no, it's not going to happen


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 17, 2013)

Sure, Frost beat KTB in one Bo3.

But they got shit stomped in both Bo5s.


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2013)

inb4 GG.eu with the massive comebacks.


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2013)

SKT T1?

Losing to a non-Korean team?

Sounds like underperforming to me.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 17, 2013)

I should jump on the China hype train before it takes off.

I believe in na. And gambit.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 17, 2013)

don't forget, i've been having a chinese team as my lol team banner since the start of this, i believe in my communists


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

> SKT T1?
> 
> Losing to a non-Korean team?
> 
> Sounds like underperforming to me



inb4 omg is actually korean



> I should jump on the China hype train before it takes off.
> 
> I believe in na. And gambit.




monte actually predicted back in early s3 that china would win worlds


----------



## Guiness (Sep 17, 2013)

time for me to hop on dat gambit train before its too late


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

gambit beating ozone suddenly isn't that impressive anymore
once the best of 5's come around we'll see who the kings are


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 17, 2013)

bo1s are bad anyway.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 17, 2013)

4N said:


> time for me to hop on dat gambit train before its too late



but gambit is the team where that guy who implied na were shit is on.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 17, 2013)

now for some happier news, in ~11 hours faker will demolish tsm, let's all be happy and cherish that moment


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 17, 2013)

Inb4 TSM wrecks SKT and Reginald stomps Faker in lane


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

> but gambit is the team where that guy who implied na were shit is on.



well
was he wrong?


----------



## Cronos (Sep 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Inb4 TSM wrecks SKT and Reginald stomps Faker in lane



at least i can be sure of that not happening, unlike the recent ozone disappointments


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

> Inb4 TSM wrecks SKT and Reginald stomps Faker in lane



with what though
ahri is going to be banned as is karthus
and impact said they aren't scared of his zed



honestly, for all the shit dade gets about his champion pool, reginalds isn't that great either





the champions he played for summer season include

karthus
ryze
twisted fate
orianna
ahri
kassadin
zed
kennen
khazix
zilean




his twisted fate sucks
khazix and zilean most likely aren't coming out
ryze got nerfed to shit
ahri is most likely going to be banned
and if they dont first pick zed then its most likely banned as well because faker will just lock it in
karthus is going to get banned, classic tsm champion
his orianna is not impressive
and his kennen....l0l


his diana is decent enough


----------



## Guiness (Sep 17, 2013)

> But it was all over, Faker made his final march towards C9's open nexus, as the atmosphere in the *Staple Center felt deathly*. It was so quiet you could hear a *staple* drop.



motherfcking reddit 


genius


----------



## Guiness (Sep 17, 2013)

αce said:


> gambit beating ozone suddenly isn't that impressive anymore
> once the best of 5's come around we'll see who the kings are



ace, grab my hand! hop on this train before its too late! 





αce said:


> well
> was he wrong?


i think there is a gross underestimation of NA in general.

and i absolutely hate the fact that most of NA think their own teams are trash. have some damn pride in your country. I think the gap between NA and EU is virtually non-existant and the top teams in NA ca compete internationally but their total lack of inexperience vs teams like Fnatic, Gambit etc. teams that are much older will show. 

However, I won't lie, its a very small pool in which NA can choose from to pull a team that can give any team a run for their money, that being Vulcan and I believe C9 as well. I'm never too sure about TSM for some odd reason, despite me watching them more than other NA team along with CLG and CRS. Who knows, maybe they'll surprise us with a victory against SKT tonight. I would be thoroughly crushed though because I'm expecting SKT1 to win and I want to see Faker and Piglet in action. I should prolly may more attention to their jungler Bengi as well.

But by no means is NA terribad. Wildturtle has had solid performances so far. I expect good games tonight.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 17, 2013)

αce said:


> well
> was he wrong?



doesn't matter if he's wrong or right, just pointing it out as 4n has mentioned eu always looking down on na, when it was mainly the one guy in gambit

but hey! it's just trash talk!


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

> ace, grab my hand! hop on this train before its too late!



no thanks
i've said several times that i think skt1 is unbeatable in best of 5's
mainly because of kkoma
their dismantling of ozone and ktb (twice) shows that they adapt better than anyone else
which ironically is the main weakness of korean teams, they can't adapt to random strategies thrown at them like say, gambit

i still want ozone to win though
if not, then another korean team



> i think there is a gross underestimation of NA in general.



meh



> and i absolutely hate the fact that most of NA think their own teams are trash. have some damn pride in your country. I think the gap between NA and EU is virtually non-existant and the top teams in NA ca compete internationally but their total lack of inexperience vs teams like Fnatic, Gambit etc. teams that are much older will show.




when they play to their full potential, gambit and fnatic are better than any NA team
yes, even c9

sure NA would do good in EU LCS considering there are some bad teams, but the difference between the top EU teams and the top NA teams is probably going to become apparent after group stages is over



> However, I won't lie, its a very small pool in which NA can choose from to pull a team that can give any team a run for their money, that being Vulcan and I believe C9 as well. I'm never too sure about TSM for some odd reason, despite me watching them more than other NA team along with CLG and CRS. Who knows, maybe they'll surprise us with a victory against SKT tonight. I would be thoroughly crushed though because I'm expecting SKT1 to win and I want to see Faker and Piglet in action. I should prolly may more attention to their jungler Bengi as well.



bengi and dandy are pretty much the exact same person. just pay attention to the mini map. he does the same thing diamondprox does. just snowball your mid laner. and since this is faker we are talking about, snowballing is a pretty good option to make.
dandy is just slightly better since he counter jungles more efficiently and plays a better elise/lee
bengi has a better jarvan and vi though



> But by no means is NA terribad. Wildturtle has had solid performances so far. I expect good games tonight.



we'll see after groups










I think NA and EU are comparable if we're talking about the _entire_ region. But if we're talking about Gambit and Fnatic compared to Vulcun and C9 then I'm tempted to say it's a non-debate. yeah, yeah, vulcun beat fnatic zzZZzzz they played bad that day


----------



## Chausie (Sep 17, 2013)

fnatic are kinda known for being pretty inconsistent though

they're a good team and all, they just seem to have off days every now and again.


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Inb4 TSM wrecks SKT and Reginald stomps Faker in lane


i would die irl.


αce said:


> with what though
> ahri is going to be banned as is karthus
> and impact said they aren't scared of his zed
> 
> ...



his ori used to be pretty legit. she "fell off" after s2 tho and he only played her sporadically throughout lcs. 

which leaves, karthus, ahri, kass, zed, diana, and khaz. Assuming Ahri, Karthus, and Zed are either banned or taken, his Kass, Diana, and Khaz are still passably good. Obviously Reginald as a player stands no chance in hell at outplaying Faker, but with good calls TSM may be able to "outgame" SKT just like OMG did.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 17, 2013)

I was watching Xmithie's interview after the loss to Gambit.

Xmithie: I hate Vi. 

While he's playing Vi almost every game.


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I was watching Xmithie's interview after the loss to Gambit.
> 
> Xmithie: I hate Vi.
> 
> While he's playing Vi almost every game.



I know that feel... 

Not with Vi so much, but with other champs like Ahri or Diana.


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2013)

In other news,

I'm slowly yet surely getting better at Osu!

I've moved on to "Hard" difficulty after mastering normal. The gap between normal and hard is pretty huge though so i'm having some difficulty. 

Found some amazing beatmaps tho.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> but with good calls TSM may be able to "outgame" SKT just like OMG did.



are you for real ? like, really ?


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2013)

Cronos said:


> are you for real ? like, really ?



Damn straight ^ (use bro). 

TSM ARMY REPRESENT. 

The General shall carry them to viktory never fear. What do you think he's been saving his Jungle Cho'Gath for? THIS VERY MOMENT CRONOS. 

HE WILL MAKE THEM KNOW FEAR.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> In other news,
> 
> I'm slowly yet surely getting better at Osu!
> 
> ...



you can't say you found amazing ones without letting us know what ones they are


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2013)

Chausie said:


> you can't say you found amazing ones without letting us know what ones they are



But I totally can.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 17, 2013)

but it's not polite


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2013)

btw there's new bundles in the shop!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> Damn straight ^ (use bro).
> 
> TSM ARMY REPRESENT.
> 
> ...



This. 

I'm excited for today's matches which is in .... 5 hours. Woo. Time to nap then do my homework before the matches start. Today has been a better day for me, I CAN FEEL IT SOMETHING WILL HAPPEN.


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

get hyped for faker


----------



## Sansa (Sep 17, 2013)

TSM will get fked by faker.

Regi is going to think he's better than him and get outplayed everytime.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 17, 2013)

αce said:


> get hyped for faker



i can't do this.

heart hurts too much right now

ozone disappoint.

im scared ace, i'm scared.

D:


----------



## Chausie (Sep 17, 2013)

this montechristo  guy always dresses so dapper


----------



## Sansa (Sep 17, 2013)

He wants to lure fangirls like you in.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 17, 2013)

well he's got his work cut out for him, he's sat right next to krepo after all.


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks to vvorld's all I've seen today is corki mid and adc.


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

> i can't do this.
> 
> heart hurts too much right now
> 
> ...




what does ozone have to do with faker?
he's played amazingly even in their loss
and apparently you didn't watch this season of ogn where he won the mid kda and mvp award

get hyped
for faker


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 17, 2013)

Hope Regi is taking notes on Nukeduck's Fizz


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 17, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Thanks to vvorld's all I've seen today is corki mid and adc.



I've been seeing this since the patch for TF buff came out.


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

> Hope Regi is taking notes on Nukeduck's Fizz



spoke too soon


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 17, 2013)

αce said:


> spoke too soon



Haha indeed, his one misplay tower diving ahead of his team cost him the game pretty much. Looks like he channeled his inner Regi himself.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 17, 2013)

αce said:


> spoke too soon



dear god

if regi beats faker



i dnt know what i will do


----------



## αce (Sep 17, 2013)

nukeduck honestly lost that game for them by diving the tier 2 and then dying
resulted in a baron and then they just closed it from there

edit: ninja'd


----------



## Treerone (Sep 17, 2013)

"Top lane terror bundle"

Garen. 

OMG looking like a monster right now. Nukeduck kinda messed up on that dive.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 17, 2013)

αce said:


> nukeduck honestly lost that game for them by diving the tier 2 and then dying
> resulted in a baron and then they just closed it from there
> 
> edit: ninja'd



They shouldn't have went in on it. OMG just counter initiated under the turret and yeah lost it from there.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 17, 2013)

αce said:


> nukeduck honestly lost that game for them by diving the tier 2 and then dying
> resulted in a baron and then they just closed it from there
> 
> edit: ninja'd




Before that, he did play very well and pretty much went even with Cool. Which probably resulted in him be waaay to over confident in his damage and didn't see Trist already bought a Spectre's Cowl after previously getting picked out by Fizz the fight before.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 17, 2013)

post                                          .


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 17, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

